# Crossed Paths, Part III



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

Part I
Part II
OOC
Rogues Gallery

The morning of October 21 dawns cold and clear.  Unasked, Grassus hauls himself out of bed to assist Mendicus with the morning chores.  Grassus smiles a lot, but any sudden movement around him, or the raising of any hand causes him to flinch.

A clear stream flows through the swamp near the campsite in the aspen grove.  The party feels quite refreshed as the icy water parches their thirst and cleans their hands and faces.  Can it only have been one month since the first meeting of Brioc, Octar and Ehldannis in the dim tavern on the West coast of the Black Sea?  Despite the travails of the last month, or perhaps because of them, none have ever felt better.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

*Ehldannis*

As soon as the camp is somewhat settled, the elf begins.  "It seems that the man can indeed hear. Let me try communicating with him then, I believe I have mastered a spell which will enable me to speak his tongue, whatever it be."

Ehldannis walks over to the old slave and looks him over with a dsicerning eye, as if inspecting the make of a blade or quality of a horse. How is it that these humans allow themselves to sink so low? No Elf would ever allow himself to fall into such degradation. Such short lifespans and yet such a desperate will to live.

The elven wizard squares his diminutive shoulders, takes a deep breath and begins softly chanting, his eyes firmly locked with the man. His speech quickens and grows louder, taking on a strange cadence as words from all manner of languages, dialects and accents begin to emerge in a quick-fire stream from his mouth. At last the stream of words settle into the guttural speech of the hyena-men and Ehldannis smiles and calmly speaks to the old man. "Greetings, my name is Ehldannis. Myself and my companions wish you no harm. Please, tell me of yourself."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grassus*

The man's eyes widen.  "Oh, Master.  I am but a slave.  I remember no other life. I clean and cook for the gnolls.  Thank you for your kindness."


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 19, 2004)

"A slave ... he's been a slave to those gnolls for his entire life. Poor b*stard." Tullius pats the man on his back. "Ehldannis, can you ask him about Matriculus? Has he seen him? And are there any more gnolls? Does he know anything about traps or where the gnolls keep their treasure?"

Tullius wanders around this morning, helping with the small chores for breakfast and keeping an eye out for trouble. 

"Thanks Marcus, but I already have a bow, it's just that this new one seems to be calling for me to use it." Tullius shrugs at Marcus. "Ah well, I'm sure Octar will use it well, the man is a legionaire!"


----------



## Krilith (Jun 19, 2004)

~Dhormium spends his morning time alone in prayer, since this days Clangeddin Silverbeard is granting hem access to a new and higher form of the divine. When walking back to camp and overhearing Elhdanis’ translating for Grassus, Dhormium can only think that _The man must be a good cook and a terrific cleaner, since the gnolls didn’t kill him for screwing up. It must have been hard on the man, just point at him and he cowers away. Nonetheless he survived, what a strength that must poses, if he where a dwarf he’d make a fine follower for Clangeddin._ Dhormium helps Marcus and Tullius with breakfast, mostly by eating it, but makes up for it afterwards by cleaning up after and around camp.

_Today is the day, we’re going to see that G’ruk fellow again and find out if there is a way around that blood sacrifice, and hopefully something about this spear point that Sergius found in these caves. Oh blast, Grassus, what are we going to do with him? He’ll probably want to stay topside. I’ll go check with Brioc and Grassus._ And so Dhormium walks over to speak with Brioc~

“Brioc, I think that our new friend here would like to remain above ground, but are we going to leave him here all alone? That would not be wise, but leaving somebody here with him is not an option either, we’ll probably need every muscle, blade and blood we have today…”


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2004)

Ehldannis works together with Tullius to question the old man about whether he has seen Matriculus and then goes on to describe both Sergius and the flaming spearpoint and ask whether he knows anything about them either. Then he will ask what the man knows about the Gnolls and their home, are there more, do they have any allies, any enemies, any treasure?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Awake as soon as the first light of day touched the sky, Brioc has spent the morning in quiet contemplation by the river.  His sleep had been deep, filled with dreams of flying on feathered wings, swimming through deep cold dark lakes, or running through woodland on pawed feet.  The events of the last few days seem to have uncovered a deeper understanding of the green that surrounds him, and Brioc can feel new power within himself and in the wilderness around him.

Brioc looks up as Dhormium approaches, smiling broadly at the dwarf.  The morning's musings have left him in a good humour, and he scrabbles down from his seat on a large rock.

"I think it would be cruelty to march Grassus back through the tunnels where he has spent so much time as a captive.  Although we can little spare his help, I will ask Mendicus if he minds watching over the camp and our new friend while we venture below."  Brioc replies to Dhormium's question.

"In truth, I think Mendicus is ill-suited to our exploration of the tunnels, although he does his best not to show it.  He's more a farmer than a warrior, and it has been only his bravery carrying him through our last couple of encounters."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grassus*

"Are you here to free us?  I'm blessed to have met you before I die.  I hope you kill every last one of those cruel bastards.  I didn't know such humans still existed.  There are many slaves down there.  Please free us all!"

"The gnolls are soldiers.  The real power lies with the minotaurs, who rule this underground kingdom.  There are also lizardmen.  They're all the same, though.  Cruel, lazy, living off the ancient magic that built this place.  They already fear you.  You've killed many of their best soldiers now.  There is a teleporter that leads from these dismal caverns to their Palace under the sun.  There you can kill them.  And free us."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2004)

Ehldannis turns to Mendicus, "How do you feel about a job change? The old man tells me there are many more slaves in the caverns. We will be flat out liberating them, but someone will need to care for them after we bring them out."

Turning back to the old man, "Do you speak a human tongue and how long have you been a slave here? Do you know aught of the magic that did build these caverns? Can you tell us how to find the teleporters and where they lead to? What can you tell us about these minotaurs? My apologies, I do not mean to overwhelm you with questions. Our objective was not to liberate captives and there are only a small group of us but we will do what we can while we are here."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grassus*

"Ah, Matriculus."  Grassus nods eagerly and smiles through broken teeth at Tullius' description of the archeologist.  "He was brought in recently.  I have seen him.  I cannot speak his language, but some of the other slaves can.  He is a man of great learning, but now he must scrub the black pots and comb the minotaur cows just like the rest of us."

"There are two groups of slaves.  Most are taken from the village of Thracia.  This must be where I was born.  Where my mother and father lived, perhaps with many brothers and sisters..."  he wipes away a tear. "I have no memory of this place.  I hear it is beautiful, where people are free to roam the woods, to hunt and fish, to grow their own crops.  The gnolls beat us if they hear us speak that language."

"The other group was taken from another city, farther away, all at once.  I remember when they came.  I was not so old then.  Sometimes there are other slaves.  Even as you, Master Ehldannis, and the stubby ones," he nods at Dhormium.  "I do not always see them often.  I know not exactly who is here."

"You were very near the Teleporter, masters.  It was in the room with the large statues near where you found me.  It is said humans cannot use it by themselves.  But you are a wizard, you will understand it better than I.  Sometimes they use small stones.  Sometimes they simply stand there."

"The minotaurs are huge!"  He raises his hands as high as he can.  "And they use magic!  But you will kill them.  You must."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

*Mendicus*

Mendicus bows his head.  "I am at your service, Master Ehldannis.  Perhaps it is safe here.  But honestly, I'd rather be with you.  If you die down there, even if I were to remain up here, I don't think I could find my way back to Sevastopol.  And I know that orc will come back.  Looking for that spearpoint.  I do not wish to meet him again without Master Octar at my side."


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2004)

Marcus listens as Ehldannis translates the words of Grassus. Riveted. Stunned. His thoughts are scattered before the howling winds of the storm in his mind. He shakes his head trying to clear his thoughts, restore some form of coherance.

"A map. Can he draw us a map?" Marcus croaks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 20, 2004)

Ehldannis turns to Brioc, "Well, it seems that the Gods have once more put a twist into the objectives we came here to fulfill. Although this time it seems that both may run concurrently, the more slaves we liberate the more information at our disposal."

He then resumes his conversation with the Gnoll's slave. "Can you help with a map, here is what we know thus far." Ehldannis produces a sheet of parchment and sketches out a rough map of where the party has been so far, calling upon Dhormium's familiartity with caves to assist.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2004)

*Grassus*

_In reply to Ehldannis' question on the origins of the magic:_  "I don't know anything about that."

He knows no more about the first cavern level than the party does.  He knows less, in fact, since he's never been through a secret door.  

He draws a crude map of level 2.  Pointing to where the webs were in the corner of the tiled room:  "There's a big spider in there.  Stay away from that.  Now, where I drew the X is a platform on the raised temple area.  This little area in front of the big statue is where the teleporter is.  It may work if you just stand there, or you may need a gnoll with you, or you may need to do something else.  I'm not sure."

He then draws a crude map of the Palace (_Grassus3_).  "The teleporter takes you to a platform amidst the trees.  To get to the palace then you have to pass through this gate in the hedge.  The "A" is where the King's throneroom is.  If you go down the stairs there behind it, you get to the dungeon levels. (_Grassus4_)  Then you have to go around like this to get to the slave pens."


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 20, 2004)

"Matriculus ... scrubbing pots! I'd laugh but this is too much of an indignity. The man was a genius in his field of study, a scholar of the higest regard. This is not just an insult to him, but an insult to all of Rome. They shall suffer the wrath of Mars for this!" Tullius rants and raves around the small cooking fire. "We must liberate these slaves, our honor demands it. But at the same time we must be realistic, this will not be easy. We should send a messenger to the nearest Roman outpost so that if we fail they will know what happened and can mount a rescue operation. I just don't know how we can do that." Tullius smiles ruefully.

Walking over to the old man Tullius grasps him by the shoulders and, looking into his eyes, vows that he shall do all that is necessary to rescue his fellows.

"Ehldannis, can you ask him if the Lizardfolk are working with the minotaurs? If they are, I suggest we ambush this G'ruk first. If they're not perhaps they can help us. I think they'd be more than happy to be rid of them."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

"We can't leave these people as slaves."  Brioc agrees with Ehldannis.  "But I prefer to think that the gods aid our little expedition, rather than hinder it."

"Good thinking, Tullius."  Brioc comments as he takes one of the maps.  "If there is any discontent or enmity between the lizardfolk and the gnolls, we may well be able to stir things up a little.  And I'm sure we can agree terms whereby the slaves get their freedom in exchange for the new territory the lizardfolk might gain."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2004)

*still morning*

As Brioc finishes speaking, he sees a figure rise up out of the water at the edge of the camp.  By the scaly green skin and crocodile head, it is surely a lizardman.  And the familiar crocodile skin harness indicates it is probably none other than G'ruk, himself.  Moments later, a second lizardman emerges from the shallows, and a large crocodile pushes itself up on the shore.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 21, 2004)

"Ah, speak of Pluto. Well Brioc, he seems to like you, so go diplomatise." Tullius grins. Tullius motions to everyone to gather around and checks his weapons, just in case.

OOC: I'm assuming I'm already in armor, otherwise I'll put that on as well.


----------



## doghead (Jun 21, 2004)

Marcus listens in silence to the rest of what Grassus has to say. The questions of the others cover everything that he can of except one thing. But the opportunity to ask is gone with the arrival of G'ruk and his companions.

Marcus rises to his feet, scooping up the bow as he does. It's strung, but there is no arrow knocked to the string as yet. He steps over to Grassus and puts a hand on his shoulder. "Stay back with Mendicus," he says quietly, motioning in Mendicus' direction as he speaks. Marcus gently guides him in Mendicus' direction make the meaning clear.

Once Grassus is out of harms way, Marcus moves up towards Brioc. He takes up a position about 20 feet to one side, where he can protect his flank as well as threaten theirs.

_Ack. To hell with politness._ Marcus slips an arrow into the bow. He leaves it loose, held in just his left hand.

ooc: without seeing the actual layout, I assume that Octar, along with Tullius if I read it right, would be taking up a position up to protect Brioc. Octar puts on his armour before eating breakfast, so I assume he's wearing it now. Any alternative ideas anyone? Am I right in assuming that everyone is now fully healed?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

Brioc moves forwards to meet the lizardmen, keeping the scimitar that had proved so effective sheathed but clearly visible.

"Good morning G'ruk."  He says in Duidic, leaving a little distance between himself and the crocodile's jaws.  "I hope you are well, and your tribe prospers.  Before we make our way to the lake, the last few days have brought news that we should discuss first."

Brioc waits for G'ruk's reply, still uncertain that he can trust the lizardman.


----------



## doghead (Jun 22, 2004)

"Perhaps he could tell us a little more about the strength of the gnolls and draw us a map of the underground complex. 

"That could be _revealing_, a show of good faith," Marcus adds carefully.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

Assume everyone is armed as they see fit.  Not everyone is fully healed though.

G'ruk steps through the water until he stands only a couple feet away from shore, the murky water about to his knees.  His crocodile, indistinguishable from the last, grounds itself beside him.  The other lizardman stays submerged to his neck, about ten feet from shore.

"I have come to meet you here at your camp instead of in the caverns.  It is dangerous for me to be seen with you.  My braves spotted your camp yesterday, but we have respected your base and have not entered.  We must now discuss the terms of our cooperation."  

Ehldannis's spell is still in effect.  He and Brioc can understand the lizardman.  I'll assume one of them will translate for the rest.

Grassus releases a choked scream at the sight of G'ruk, and asks Ehldannis as he is being backed away, 'Are you working with him?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 22, 2004)

Ehldannis gives Grassus a reassuring smile, "We have merely made a peace with the lizardmen to spare further bloodshed. Is the anything we should know?"


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 22, 2004)

Tullius takes up a guarding position to the right of Brioc, but a bit behind and silently watches the proceedings.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

"I thank you for respecting our encampment, and taking the risk to meet again with us.  Won't you dismount and take a seat?"  Brioc says, gesturing towards a fallen log in the center of the camp.  Assuming G'ruk is agreeable to this hospitality, Brioc follows after him and sits.

"You said you wished to discuss the terms of our alliance.  What is it that you wish to change?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

*G'ruk*

Grassus' eyes are wide, and his face panicked.  "He's one of them.  He thinks we're no more than dogs.    Don't trust him!"

G'ruk notices the interaction.  He gazes at Grassus briefly.  "I prefer to remain here."  He says in response to Brioc's suggestion.  "I'm not asking to change anything, cousin, merely confirm the details of our agreement.  I am after certain artifacts.  You may be able to help me find them.  What are you after?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 23, 2004)

"We wish to investigate the ruins you spoke of last time we met and see the inscription. We want to see the place that _the mongrel _ visited and if we can find a way to get past the guardian, see what it was that he was searching for. Our intention is to recover a specific item and if you can assist us in its recovery it will make our stay here swifter. It is inevitable that a broader search through these caverns and the minotaur's domain beyond will result in conflict. We do not want that and I believe that you do not either."


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 23, 2004)

Tullius glances at Grassus. _I wonder what he just said, he seems terrified of G'ruk, ofcourse he IS a Lizardman, terrifying enough I'd say._ Tullius grins and shakes his head and resumes his guarding of Brioc.


OOC: Lol, only Ehldannis can understand Grassus, real bummer.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2004)

*G'ruk*

Gruk turns his crocodile head towards Elhdannis.  Brioc can sense his surprise at hearing the elf speak Druidic.  Brioc himself feels a bit uncomfortable with this as well, since Druids are forbidden to teach the language outside their order.  He has never heard the language spoken from a non-druid before.

G'ruk bows slightly to Ehldannis.  "Well, cousin, I think we may be able to work together.  I too, am after specific items.  Items related to my own heritage.  Long ago, before the ascent of man, and before these beast-men took over these caverns, we Saurials ruled this land.  I have reason to suspect the men built a city here over the ruins of a Saurial city.  I have found parts of this ancient city, I believe, but have been unable to find much.  Perhaps you could help me find more.  But we would need terms.  You could keep anything we find connected to man.  I would keep anything related to the Saurials."

_[The tongues spell allows Ehldannis to speak and be understood by G'ruk.  I decided Druidic was the most logical choice for Ehldannis, since that is the only language he knows G'ruk speaks, and the one currently being used between G'ruk and Brioc.]_


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

"That sounds a most fair agreement."  Brioc agrees with G'ruk.  "What we seek was made by man.  And Elhdannis is not a cousin, but rather a mage.  He has used magic to give him the ability to speak in any tongue."

Turning to Elhdannis, he takes the elf to one side and speaks quietly in Gaelic, relying on the spell to translate.

"I would prefer it if in future you avoided using the language of my faith.  No one outside of the order may be taught it, and it reflects badly on myself if others hear you use it."


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2004)

Marcus watches the proceedings from his position off to one side. He keeps an eye on the croc and other lizard man as well.

While he can't understand what is being said, he trusts that the tone of the discussion will tell him if things go bad. _Bad._ Marcus scans the surrounding area for any sign of trouble or untoward activity.

ooc: Sense Motive? +9, Spot +6.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 23, 2004)

Tullius moves towards Brioc and Ehldannis. "Hmm, He's just looking for saurial artifacts. I think we can work with him. By the way, what did Grassus say, he seemed agitated? Oh and ask him about the minotaurs."

OOC: I'm assuming one of the 2 is translating what is said, if not don't pay attention to this post


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2004)

*G'ruk*

G'ruk watches the various exchanges between participants in languages he does no appear to know.  His face is largely impenitrable.  Marcus does not get the impression that he is nervous.  On the contrary, he seems calm and self-assured.  Brioc alone feels he has gained some sense of the shamen's facial expressions, from being the only one to understand him most of the time, and from his extensive knowledge of the natural world.  G'ruk, to Brioc, does seem an almost straightforward mix of crocodile and human.  

_I assume either Elhannis or Brioc will translate everything for the others._

"Good.  If I have your word, then, on this split of anything found, perhaps we should proceed."  G'ruk shifts his footing in the muck.

"Last time we met, I drew you a map.  I know of an entrance to the caverns of the Saurials near where the underground river crosses these caverns.  I am loathe to travel with you to there, but I can take the river and meet you there.  We can then proceed."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 24, 2004)

"My apologies Brioc, at a certain point the magic runs of it's own will, and I thought it expedient to speak in a tongue which both you and G'ruk would understand. In future I will converse with him in his own tongue as a show of respect to you both, although it may make the communication slightly more drawn out."

Ehldannis turns to G'ruk and speaks to the lizard shaman in his own tongue, then translates in latin to all his companions, "My apologies if my use of the tongue of your faith caused offence, my magic grants the power to communicate but not the knowledge of the languages' teaching. If I understand correctly our agreement to work together involves only you, with no guarantee for your kin. If that is the case then we will reserve the right to defend ourselves, although if you are able to broker peace we will stand by it. However, I think it best that you inform us more of your peoples ties to the Gnolls and Minotaurs, we are walking into the midst of a foreign kingdom and it would go well for all of us if we know the _path of least resistance _ as it were. A last request on my own behalf, any items of Melnibonean heritage I will claim for myself."


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2004)

"I have a question. If it comes down to a battle between us and the Gnolls and Minotaurs, on which side will the lizard men stand?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"I have no interest in becoming involved in any battles with you.  Nor aiding you against the forces of the king.  Our agreement is limited for now to this one expedition.  After that, we shall see.  I have already instructed those directly loyal to me not to come into conflict with you.  If we depart together, I shall tell them to take no hostile actions for two sunrises.  After that, if I have not returned, they will suspect treachery and will act against you as they see fit.  If I return before then, we will be able to negotiate again.  I do work for the king, but I see no reason I cannot also work with you."


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2004)

Marcus ponders the slinkies response. _Pragmatic. Or perhaps opportunistic is more accurate. Damned if I can tell anything from his expression. I wonder if we are as unreadable to him. I don't like it at all._ Marcus stifles the urge to lift the bow, draw, and bury a shaft in the slinky. He glances at the crocodile. He growls at it.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

"Thank you."  Brioc acknowledges Ehldannis' change of tactic with his spell gratefully.

"We will not ask you to join us in any battle against the gnolls, but you should know this: we encountered them yesterday, and killed nearly three dozen of their number."  Brioc says to G'ruk.  "Should this information be of use to your tribe, feel free to pass it along."

Wolf saunters out of the woods, carrying a rabbit in his mouth.  On spotting the two crocodiles, he drops his kill, and growls loudly at the two lizards, slowly advancing forwards to stand beside Marcus.

"Wolf, down!"  Brioc says, and Wolf's growl slowly tails off.  His hackles don't go down, however, and he stands tense, ready to fight.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"Very well, then.  Do you understand where to meet me?  Is there anything else we need to discuss before I depart?  As for Melnibonean items, those you also have."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

"I think we're ready to go."  Brioc agrees with G'ruk.  "Although it can't hurt for you to give us the directions on how to find the lake again.  I'm sure we'd all prefer if we avoided any potential conflicts with your kinsmen."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"From the room where you killed the gnoll guards, proceed south.  The passage goes through a room and winds some, then enters a chamber with an underground river.  You will encounter none of my people on that trip, though the king may have reinforced it, I know not."
_
Need any more help?  Grassus' map displays this location as 'lizardmen'_


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Wolf saunters out of the woods, carrying a rabbit in his mouth. On spotting the two crocodiles, he drops his kill, and growls loudly at the two lizards, slowly advancing forwards to stand beside Marcus.




"Aye, you and me both, Wolf," Marcus says quietly. He laughs, indifferent to the  looks he gets from the others. Then his gaze swings around to the lizardman druid.

"G'ruk my friend. Do your kind laugh?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

"Very well, we shall meet you at the river.  Go safely G'ruk."  Brioc bids the lizardman farewell.

"If we're all ready to go?"  He asks, glancing back at his companions.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 28, 2004)

Ehldannis quickly invokes a spell giving his skin a greenish tinge [casts _Mage Armour_]. "Yes I am ready Brioc".


----------



## Krilith (Jun 28, 2004)

Dhormium rises from his seat and nods. 
"some of us are still wounded, let me tend them first"

ooc: casting cure light wounds on them who need it.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2004)

Marcus heads back to the gear and collects the lantern. He checks that the oil is full*, then returns to the group. Instead of the crossbow, he carries a shortbow and arrows, but is otherwise kitted out with his shortsword as before.

"Ready."

ooc: I have three one-pint flasks of oil. I havn't been keeping ttrack of the usage. How much do we have left?


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 28, 2004)

Tullius nods at Brioc. "We're ready. I suggest we stay on our toes, the lizard has all but admitted he's a subject to the Minotaur King. Disturbing to say the least." Tullius hesitates before adding "We should try our utmost to convince the lizardmen we're the ones they should be helping. We cannot show any weakness in front of them or they will strike us down where we stand."

Tullius stands up straight and proud, ready to follow Brioc to the battlefield once again.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

"From my reading of this, the lizardfolk are no friends to the gnolls, but I think G'ruk is working with us without the knowledge of his king.  I suspect we would receive a far cooler welcome from any lizardfolk who are not followers of the druid path."  Brioc replies to Tullius.

"Mendicus, keep a close watch on Grassus as we go.  He is a little frail for us to be dragging him through this, but I see no other course of action as we cannot leave him here alone."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 29, 2004)

The party gathers gear and heads back into the caverns.  Grassus approaches Ehldannis.  "So do you want me to show you the teleportation area?"

_I'll assume you're burning lantern oil which Mendicus brought for now._

You wade through the bat muck briefly before getting into the stone hallways.  You encounter no resistance as you wind your way down the long hallway on the first floor.  Descending the stairs to the second floor, the wide dirt-floored room is quiet.  However, as soon as it is scanned with the lantern, loud squeeling erupts again from the rats.

No other sounds or enemies appear.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 29, 2004)

"Perhaps we should investigate this area more thoroughly before we head on?" 

Ehldannis turns to Grassus, "Can you show me the place where the Gnolls teleport to the King?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

"Let's not go exploring at the moment."  Brioc says.  "We tend to run into trouble when we do that, and I'd rather we attended to the business with G'ruk before we do anything else."


----------



## Krilith (Jun 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Let's not go exploring at the moment."



“I agree” adds Dhormium, “Lets focus on the job at hand, there will be plenty off time after the job is done.”


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2004)

*Descent*

By the time the reach the large room, Ehdlannis finds  he can no longer understand the barking gnoll tongue which Grassus uses.  Grassus points East to the tiled portion when they enter, presumably pointing to the teleportation pad, but the party continues south.  By the light of the lantern, they do notice that the two dozen gnoll corpses seem to have disapeared.

Heading south, they enter a hallway that stinks.  As they progress, they realize why.  They enter a 20' by 30' room that is covered in garbage, much of it seems ancient.  The top layer is mostly gnoll offal and discarded food remains.  Underneath are glimpses of all sorts of pottery shards, bones, scraps of wood, metal, rusting tools...

An open door stands in the SE corner.  Peeking through, by lantern light you see a similar room, covered with trash, though not nearly as much.  There are also several cots and a closed door.


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2004)

Marcus sighs as they decend the stairs and the stench of guano begins to clog his nose. Otherwise, he is silent for the journey. 

As they pass the pile of refuse, Marcus lets his gaze rove over it seeking anything interesting or useful. But not really hopeful of seeing anything.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2004)

*bump*

_bump - I edited my last post.  I had been interupted & it was incomplete_.

Nothing of use is immediately evident amidst the garbage, but there are large piles that could be dug through by those so inclined.

_Also, who now is providing light?  Marcus is carrying a lantern.  Mendicus 
&/or Grassus could carry torches if you wish.  Is Ehldannis carrying his lantern again?

Also, I've received 5th level stats from everyone except Octar._


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 1, 2004)

Tullius snorts. "Ah yes, the adventurers life ... digging through trash. No thanks, anyone else wanna have a dig through the trash piles? Didn't think so, let's move on." Shaking his head Tullius throws a pottery shard into one of the trash piles.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"I looks like we're not out of the gnoll's teritory yet..."  Brioc says as he looks through the open door.  "Anyhow, let's keep moving.  I'd rather not sort through that lot just at the moment."

Moving quietly, he makes his way into the next room and over to the door.  He listens for a moment, hoping to catch some hint as to what might lie on the other side.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 1, 2004)

Ehldannis shines his lantern over the piles of rubbish, his curiousity wrestling with the need to remain focused on the task at hand. _Who knows what archeological finds might be unearthed from underneath this refuse._


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 1, 2004)

*October 23, 9:30 am*

The party moves through the second door, exiting the empty gnoll guard post.  It leads to a 60 foot hallway going south, which then turns West and heads downstairs for another 60 feet or so before turning South for another 60 feet.  Here an open door leads into a natural cavern.  The door is solidly made, of heavy oak, reinforced with bronze, but now covered with moss.

The party can now see the underground river, of which G'ruk referred.  It curves through this passageway, widening to the Northeast where it becomes rapid, passing through rocks.  As the party pauses, and shines the lantern about, a lizardman emerges from the water, his crocodile harness and gold armband clearly distinguishing him as G'ruk.  His crocodile then splashes out and plops itself in the sand of the shore.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"Greeting G'ruk, we managed to make it without any mishaps."  Brioc greets his fellow druid in their common language.  He cautiously makes his way towards the lizardman and crocodile, not wishing to startle G'ruk's mount.

"So, from here where do we go?  I am a little uncertain of the geography of this place."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 2, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"Yes.  You have traveled quickly.  Perhaps Stonghoen put no more guards in your way today.  Interesting."  He pauses, turns and points downriver (which is East).  "The secret door my father's father discovered is this direction, on the other side of the river.  You must cross.  And I realize I have forgotten one thing.  All around the bend there,"  he waves his hand south, "it is dangerous to walk on land.  Above you are many Stalagmites.  Some of them are alive.  They fall on the unsuspecting, killing them.  Then eating them.  They will not fall on us in the water, for then they would drown."

"I think it best that my crocodile ferry you one at a time.  It can take you across the river and through the danger zone."


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 2, 2004)

Tullius grins. "Ride a Crocodile, never thought I'd be doing that. Sounds like fun. I'll go first."


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2004)

Marcus considers the lizardman carefully, looking for any sign of his intentions.

_He needs the blood of man cast on the waters. Would these be the waters? Could be a nice way to split up the party and get a little blood in the water._ Marcus turns to Brioc. He's not sure how much the lizard man understands. But there is little that he can do about it.

"It reminds me of a story, a scorpion and frog, or someting like that. How does it end again? Oh yeah: 'Its in my nature'.

"With G'ruks warning, perhaps it may be possible to go by land if care is taken."

ooc: Sense Motive 3/+9 (+2 BluffSyn)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

Brioc nods, catching Marcus' meaning.

"How about I go first?"  He says quietly.  "If anything should go awry, I'll have my scimitar, and I think G'ruk's learnt to respect it to quite some degree."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2004)

*crocodile ferry*

Brioc steps down to the river and approaches the crocodile.  Brioc can see from its eyes that it is no mere animal, servent to hunger and instinct.  This is a magical beast, provided by the spirits of animals as a servant to the spirits' earthly representatives, the Druids.  The only will this crocodile serves is G'ruks.  Brioc steps onto its back, and it backs into the water.  G'ruk steps in beside it, and together they slowly navigate downriver, around the bend, and up to the other side.  Brioc gets wet feet, but that's about it.  G'ruk climbs out alongside Brioc, and the croc heads back for another rider.

As they stand waiting for the others to join them, G'ruk continues his conversation with Brioc.  "This is where I first saw the mongrel." He motions up into the darkness above them, and further East down the river.  "He descended from the surface on a rope.  He then continued up the river through the small passage towards the guardian."

Back with the others, Grassus evinces horror at the crocodile-riding idea, although none can communicate with him well.


----------



## Krilith (Jul 4, 2004)

~Seeing the little man startle when the croc steps out of the river the dwarf takes pity on the man and tries to comfort and so he hums the tune of a small song that would be sung when the time was there where only Clangeddin himself could change the tide of battle, hoping to sooth the mans worries. When he stops singing he says, in dwarven~ “I don’t like it one bit that I must sit on that creatures back too. But I have faith and the will to overcome my fears, and so can u. I shall go first and you can go on the next ride, okay?” ~Dhormium keeps a friendly eye contact with the scared man, and whilst speaking to him he walks with Grassus to the crocodile~

“I’ll go on the next ride and Grassus can follow after me, that way he will see there is nothing to worry about and he’ll always be in the company of at least two people.”

~And so after a quick prayer for Strength and luck Dhormium turns and steps towards the crocodile and acts as if there is nothing to worry about hoping to calm Grassus’ that way.~


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 4, 2004)

"I am not comfortable with this, riding the back of a crocodile is the last thing I expected when my master bade me farewell. However, G'ruk has stayed true to his word thus far and Brioc believes that the common bond of their order will bind him."

Ehldannis will do the best he can, no longer being able to speak his tongue, to cajole Grassus into coming with them.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

"That would match with what we know of him, and the features we observed on the surface."  Brioc replies to G'ruk.  "There's a well, and some of the archeologists used it to access their dig.  We belive the mongrel hid his true nature from them, then stole one of their finds."

He nods in the direction of the retreating crocodile.  "Quite an animal, that.  You are favoured to have the companionship of so powerful a spirit."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2004)

*Oct 23 10 am*

A whole life lived as a slave makes Grassus compliant, if little else.  Pressing his thin body to the back of the dwarf, Grassus makes the crossing with Dhormium.  At last, despite misgivings on several parties, the entire group is gathered downriver.  As is his wont, G'ruk stands on the water's edge, letting the waves flow over his clawed, webbed feet.  "Are we ready to proceed?"  He asks Brioc.

But before the Britain can reply, a tenticle of living water leaps forth from the river and wraps around the Shamen's midsection.  Brioc catches a last word, " Betrayed!" before he is jerked into the river.

Brioc recognizes G'ruk's attacker as a water elemental, but larger than any he could summon.

Feel free to act.  The elemental is not clearly visible, as it appears as water in the river.  G'ruk is visible as he is jerked under the water.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 5, 2004)

A shocked look on Tullius' face is quickly replaced by one of discipline and determination. "Cohort at the ready! Archers fire! Advance and engage!" Only then does he seem to realize where he is. "Ehm, attack it anyways!" Tullius charges the vaguely seen water elemental.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 5, 2004)

Ehldannis curses under his breath. _I have little magic that is of use against such a creature and even then I must bring myself into contact with it. _ The elf wizard dithers before falling into the calm of a defensive spellcasting. He breathes a sigh of relief as multiple Ehldannis's appear and split off from him confusing the eye. [Casts _Mirror Image_]


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2004)

Marcus takes a step back from the waters edge, nocking an arrow to his bow. He's not exactly sure what it is that they are dealing with, but it doesn't look natural. He doubts that his arrows will bother the creature much.

_Cast the blood of man on the waters ..._ The thought keeps hammering away in Marcus' head. That was how G'ruk planned to pacify, or was it appease?, the creature of the river. Marcus releases the tension from his bow and with the arrowhead, makes a small cut on his arm. He smears the head of the arrow with blood. He renocks the arrow and looks for a clear shot.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2004)

"G'ruk!"  Brioc yells, trying to grab the lizardman as he's pulled under the water.  This tactic failing, he quickly calls out for aid, summoning a sword of pure fire to his hand.

"Let's see how you like this!"  He yells, slashing at where he assumes the elemental to be.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 6, 2004)

*10/23 10 am*

The shamen is quickly gone beneath the waves.  His crocodile flicks its tail and dives after his master.  Some amount of thrashing is evident underwater, but the lantern light doesn't reveal any details of the underwater struggle, just streaks of dark blood on the surface.

Tullius charges into the water, but it gets deep quickly, and he can't get far without diving in.  Brioc's flamings sword sizzles in the waves, but the elemental no longer appears to be on the surface.  After a 

After a minute has passed, the crocodile carcass surfaces, body broken and skin ripped.  The water has become still and silent.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 6, 2004)

"By Jove! He's gone." Tullius whirls towards Brioc. "What WAS that thing? And most importantly what do we do now?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2004)

"Damn it, damn it, damn it!"  Brioc curses as the dead crocodile surfaces.  He stares down into the water a moment longer, then looks back to Tullius.

"That was a water elemental, and a powerful one at that.  Far beyond my ability to call, and I suspect beyond that of G'ruk's.  As for what we do now, we go onwards.   I think we have enough information to find our way from here, and hopefully the elemental is satisfied with it's kill."

He turns back to the water, oddly saddened by G'ruk's death.


----------



## Krilith (Jul 7, 2004)

~Dhormium turns to Brioc and can speaks softly~

“I think he was on our side my friend, so he tried to help you with your cause. Try to think about him that way and then maybe his death won’t seem like it was for nothing. Look where we are now, and what we are about to do, surely it would have not been this way if this man did not believe in us.

~And at that Dhormium walks away from Brioc, so that he can let it sink in. Clearly the man felt more for the strange druid then he had let the other know.~

ooc: gone till sunday, see my ooc post.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 9, 2004)

"Very well then, we'll move onwards without the lizardman. I only hope that Elemental doesn't show up again. And does anyone have an idea what he meant by "Betrayed"? Betrayed by us? Betrayed by the King? Or perhaps his own kind, if so we'll have to be on our guard against the rest of the lizardfolk."

Tullius shrugs. "This place is getting more dangerous every day instead of less. It's never easy."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

"I don't know."  Brioc says in response to Tullius' question.  "The most likely thing I can think is that he assumed I had conjured the elemental, but it was well beyond my ability to do so.  As for where it came from, there are a few alternatives.  G'ruk could have summoned it, which would explain his feeling of betrayal, but I don't think he could have done it.  Another of his tribe or one of the other inhabitants of these caves could have called it, which is a worrying thought to say the least.  Or it could merely be a native to this place itself, and G'ruk provided convenient prey.

"Anyway, let us continue on.  We have nothing to gain by remaining here, and the elemental might return."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 10, 2004)

*where to?*

_Where will you head?  To return to where you were, you would have to cross the river, and perhaps risk the aeriel thread G'ruk mentioned.  You could also continue down the river to the East.  Or... I'll let you think of anything else..._


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2004)

Marcus looks around to get an idea as to the options. Then he looks back to Brioc.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 10, 2004)

"G'ruk's death may well have granted us passage past the guardian, let us travel onwards downriver. The mongrel headed down here specifically yet was unable to pass. We may be able to discover what he was looking for."


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 10, 2004)

"Good idea. And perhaps we'll find out why G'ruk died, and hopefully a means to defeat the elemental. I don't fancy going toe to toe with that creature, not after the way it killed G'ruk AND his crocodile like he was feasting on a snack." Tullius shivers.

"Let's move on."

Tullius will take point if nobody objects.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

"Aye, let's get moving.  Eastwards it is."  Brioc lets Tullius take the lead for now.  He keeps a weary eye on the river, unsure if the elemental has departed to remains hidden in the water.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2004)

*10/23 10:15 am*

The company heads East.  The rocky ledge by the river narrows, and at one point, a trickle of greenish water flows out off of the mossy wall, into the black river.  It looks like it might be slick.  Flashing the lantern around, the party notices an old stone bridge ahead, crossing to the other side of the river.  North of this is a passage.  Across the bridge to the South, stairs up can be seen.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 12, 2004)

Tullius advances towards the bridge, but before reaching it he bends down and looks at the ground. *

* Track. I want to see which direction is the most traveled and if possible what passed by here last.


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus glaces around the chamber once more, as if there might be soimething he missed the first time. Then with a shrug, he moves in the direction Brioc indicated, taking up a position near Tullius where he can keep an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Brioc follows after Tullius and Marcus, taking care as he crosses the slippery stones.  He hangs back a short distance as Tullius examines the ground, not wanting to spoil any tracks.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 13, 2004)

Tullius crouches but sees no footprints.  Standing, he carefully places his boot down, tries it, then steps forward.  But this one catches no purchase, and he flips right into the river.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 13, 2004)

"What the ...!" Tullius climbs out of the water. "Ehldannis? This one is for you my friend. Something very weird is going on in these caves." Tullius shakes his head and dries off.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

"Are you alright, my friend?"  Brioc asks as he helps Tullius out of the river.  He stands just before the place where the Roman slipped and scrapes the blade of his scimitar across the surface of the stone.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2004)

*slippery ledge*

Tullius manages to escape from the river with a hand from Brioc.  He is wet, but otherwise fine.  His foot clearly slipped on the wet bank.  There's no indication of foul magic involved.  Brioc can tell the trickle of water has caused some moss to grow and it is difficult to find purchase on about a 6 foot stretch of bank.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2004)

*October 23, 10:15 am*

After some discussion, the party uses a rope to prevent the individual crossing the slick edge from falling into the river.  

_[the slick edge serves a minor plot purpose, but doesn't seem worth RPing right now.  Just remember a balance check of 12 is required to cross there w/o falling into the river]_

Once the entire party has moved on, they see the bridge and surroundings more closely.  The bridge seems quite old, though in reasonable shape.  It is made of stone, and is of simple design.

North of the bridge is a passage that is smoothly carved from the rock.  The floor is dusty, but the polished marble tiles underneath are visible.  Across the bridge to the south is a crude stone stairway leading up.

As the party contemplates their next move, a column of water suddenly shoots up out of the river, towering nearly 15 feet high, and causing a splash which coats everyone in a light misting of droplets.  A tendril of water lashes out as it emerges.

Init:
Brioc
Ehldannis
Tullius
Elemental
Marcus
Octar
Dhormium

_Anyone volunteer to steer Octar for now?_


----------



## Krilith (Jul 16, 2004)

~Dhormium cringes when he spots the water creature again. And cringes again when he remembers that Clangeddin granted him a spell today which would let him breath under water as a fish. He quickly starts a small prayer to request the magic that he needs. After completing the spell Dhormium tries his best to reach everybody and cast spell on them~

“Here lads, let me cast this spell on you. It will make you able to breath under water”



Ooc: casting breath water. I’ll try to cast the spell on everybody. If I don’t have enough time (in this round) to reach everyone I’ll delay or something so I can finish the spell the instant my 2nd round starts and get as many people safe.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 16, 2004)

Does Ehldannis still have his _Mirror Image _ going from when the Elemental first showed up? 5 minutes duration. If so he will stand his ground and cast _Burning Hands _ on the Elemental, hoping the images will take any AoO's triggered. Otherwise he will retreat from the combat and look to position himself for spellcasting at a later opportunity.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

"Get back from the water!"  Brioc shouts, moving a short distance back up the passageway behind the group.  Once he judges himself to be out of the elemental's reach, he casts _produce flame_, and throws a globe of fire at the elemental.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 16, 2004)

Tullius glares at the elemental and soflty offers thanks to Mars that he escaped the water before it showed up. "I'm thinking we don't want to get into the water with this thing am I right Brioc? So thanks for the magic Dhormium but unless things go wrong i hope we don't need it. Let's all back up and try to lure it onto the ground."

Tullius moves back a bit and draws his bow and shoots an arrow into the elemental. (Quick Draw, +8 To hit 1d8 damage x3 critical)


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2004)

Marcus stares at the elemental in awe. The first time it had appeared it had taken him completely by surprise, and had been gone before he had really even regised what it had been.

"Living water. It's magnificent," he whispers under his breath. Something deep inside recoils at the idea of attacking it, although his conscious minds screams for him to defend himself.

The movment of the others breaks Marcus out of his thoughts. Too late, he realises what they are about to do and throws out a hand to prevent them.

"Wait ... "

He watches the arrows and flames fly. And steps back reluctantly.

"We should have tried to talk first ..." he says quietly, to no-one in particular. "My heart tells me we should have tried."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 17, 2004)

*Round 1*

_Ehldannis' mirror images have recently disapeared._

Brioc takes a few steps back and summons a bright flame to his hand.  _(can throw next round)._

Ehldannis retreats into the corridor of polished marble.  Although his attention is mostly focused on the elemental, he can't help but notice the beautiful marble panels that compose the walls.  Each is about 5' wide and 15' tall.  About 5' off the ground in the center of each is what appears to be a human skull set in stone, with a feint green glowing emitting from each eye socket.

Tullius sheaths his weapons and readies his bow with uncanny speed.  He releases a shaft at the water tower, but it snaps as it strikes it.  Two thick tendrils then whips out, blasting Octar off his feet, drenching him, and slamming him into the wall next to Mendicus.  He seems pretty badly hurt.

Grassus screams, and drops to a fetal position, covering his head with his hands.  Mendicus flees with the rest up the marble passageway.

The wolf glances around, confused and scared.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2004)

Marcus rushes over to Octar, slotting the arrow back in the quiver and swinging his bow over his shoulder as he goes.

"Always in trouble Octar, my friend." He checks Octars condition as quickly as he can. If the roman is up to it, he'll get him away from the elemental. If Octar needs healing now, Marcus will do what he can*.

As he works he glances at Ehldannis. "Talk to it. Even dumb beasts have reasons for doing what they do."

"And I don't think that we are going to over come it by force of arms."

ooc: no skills in Heal


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 17, 2004)

Seeing everyone retreating Tullius will cover the retreat, moving and shooting at the elemental. "All right everyone, slow and steady, let's get away from the water."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 17, 2004)

Seeing that a retreat is inevitable, Ehldannis shelves any plans of casting offensive magic against the elemental and calls out to it, first in Elvish then in Greek, "What do you want? We do not wish to fight."


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2004)

"The magic tongue. That which you used with Grassius. Can you do that again?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2004)

Brioc holds the ball of fire ready in his hand, but waits to see the result of Ehldannis' attempt to converse with the elemental.  However, should it make any hostile move, he will gladly use the magic fire on it...

"Wolf, here."  He calls to his companion, hoping to bring the animal out of the elemental's reach.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "The magic tongue. That which you used with Grassius. Can you do that again?"




Unfortunately I have not .....erected the mental scaffolding? if you will, for using that particular magic again today.


----------



## doghead (Jul 18, 2004)

Marcus stares at the spellcaster for a momnet, not quite certain what 'mental scaffolding' means. But the meaning is clear. He can't cast the spell again today. 

Marcus returns his attention to Octar and getting him to safety.

ooc: how badly is Octar hurt? I'll ghost him for the moment if you want.


----------



## Krilith (Jul 18, 2004)

~Crouching and moving away from the water creature and cautiously towards Marcus and Octar to see if Octar needs his healing powers. After a quick inspection he tells Marus*~

“That was quite a blow Octar got there but it’s nothing I cannot manage. 

~Then speaking to all~ “I reckon that we either kill this creature fast or move away from it even faster and I think Octar would agree with the second option”

ooc: quick healcheck +9


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2004)

*Round 1/2*

Octar stands, and with help from Marcus, staggers up the corridor with the rest of the group.

The elemental makes no response to the elf's entreaties.  Dhormium helps Grassus again, and all the party moves up the corridor.  The elemental moves up onto the shore breifly, appearing as a giant teardrop, 15 feet high, but it does not pursue the party, instead slipping back into the river, under the bridge.  Brioc, having some familiarity with elementals, sees rends in its watery exterior, and believes it is somewhat wounded. 

_Octar has been reduced to 1 hp._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 19, 2004)

"We should be careful, I do not like the feel of this passage. I have the awful feeling that we are being harried to an even surer doom."


----------



## Krilith (Jul 19, 2004)

~Dhormium gasps at the amount of damage he discovers on Octar and cannot suppress the thought _That he is bleeding again._~ “Brioc, Octar is awfully hurt, I need a moment to take care of his injuries”

~And so the dwarf starts ritual and his hands move over torn and ripped flesh and which starts to close when the hands have passed~ “There I’ve done what I could for now. Clangeddin is proud of brave warriors be he likes the ones that bleed less even more!”

~Dhormium stands and helps Octar to his feet and walks over to Grassus again, that poor little, I wonder what he has been through, the dwarf pats the man on his back and smiles as he points towards Octar and speaks his dwarven language “Grassus, you see, he is better now, I helped him. Clangeddin, my god, granted me the gift so I can protect the dwarves and people I consider a friend. I will protect you too Grassus. We will go on now, but there is nothing to worry about” ~And once again the dwarf smiles reassuringly to the man when they start to walk into this new passage~


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 19, 2004)

"Hmmm, seems it doesn't like the land that much. We could retreat, but that would mean moving further into unknown territory and we can't fall back because of that elemental. I'm not sure I like that idea, actually, I'm sure I don't like it. Brioc, you seem to know some things about this elemental. What can we do to minimize our damage and take it out?"

Tullius frowns at the elemental and fingers his bow.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 19, 2004)

"We seem to be..... between the rock and the stone place, I believe is your expression? If we go on and need to retreat the way is blocked by the Elemental, yet it seems beyond our power to defeat. However, sooner or later we will need to do just that or we will be trapped in these caverns for eternity. I could use my magic to communicate with the Elemental but will require rest before I can do so. I also have offensive magic that may be effective against it, however it requires me to come within reach of it and I feel under protected at the moment. Once again, with rest I can prepare more defensive magicks. In the meantime, perhaps we can find another way of quelling the guardian. Remember what G'ruk told us, 'Cast the blood of man on the waters'. Perhaps we can try that?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

Marcus glances around, relieved that Dhormium has been able to patch Octar back together somewhat. Now he has a chance to see where they are. 

"It this the direction in which we were hoping to go? I've somewhat loss track." Marcus glares at the cold damp walls of the corridor. "I hate being underground."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2004)

"Interesting..."  Brioc says to himself as the elemental vanishes back into the water.  He stands thinking for a moment before returning his attention to his friends.

"From what I could observe, the elemental seemed somewhat hurt.  It may be that G'ruk and his companion's deaths were brought at a price to the elemental.  Perhaps if we press our attack, we may finish the creature.  But we must be careful.  Its attacks would become far more lethal should any of us fall or be dragged into the water.

"As for my own readiness for battle, I still have several spells at my disposal.  I could even summon an elemental of my own, although it would be weak in comparison with the one currently dwelling in the river.  What do you all think?  Press our attack now, or rest awhile to recover our strength?"


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 20, 2004)

"If it is hurt we should press the attack, it will only heal if we leave it alone while we rest. And we can always retreat if it prooves too strong as it doesn't seem to want to follow us on to the land. I say we attack it now, while we're still fresh." Tullius looks at Octar. "Well, most of us." He grins at Octar. "You up to it Octar?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 20, 2004)

"I can also summon a _Shark_ to aid in a combat. It's a large carnivorous fish apparently, I haven't had cause to use that particular spell yet." 

Doubt crosses over the Elf wizard's face before he turns to Brioc, "Although I think it is a great risk trying to defeat the Elemental, perhaps now _is_ the right time to strike. Something I have learned from you humans is that offense sometimes is a valid form of defence."


----------



## Krilith (Jul 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> What do you all think? Press our attack now, or rest awhile to recover our strength?"



Dhormium grooms his beard while he thinks about he can add to defeat this water creature. He prepared some of Clangeddin’s best combat spells, we will be victorious.

“I am prepared for a good fight today, I can request Clangeddin’s own battle axe to assist us!!” ~Dhormium swells with pride when he speaks about his deities weapon~ 

“I agree with Tulius that a clear exit is important, but we must keep in mind not to deplete our magic to much, there will be more fights today!”


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 20, 2004)

"Then it seems we agree on attacking. Very well, I suggest we try to stay back and engage it with missile fire, both to minimize damage to ourselves and lure the beast on to land where, hopefully, it will be less dangerous then in the water. I wish us all the luck of the Gods and may Mars bless us."


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

*Marcus, Human Gypsy.*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "From what I could observe, the elemental seemed somewhat hurt. It may be that G'ruk and his companion's deaths were brought at a price to the elemental. Perhaps if we press our attack, we may finish the creature. But we must be careful. Its attacks would become far more lethal should any of us fall or be dragged into the water.




"So its an Elemental," Marcus says to no one in particular. He makes no move to ready his bow or sword. "I heard of those, but know nothing of them. What manner of creature are they? Is it natural, or was it summoned by someone to fullfill some duty?"

Marcus looks back towards the bridge and the passage beyond for a while, as if trying to understand what it is that is of such importance.

"All I know is that I have no desire to fight it. It feels wrong. But I cannot find the words to explain why that is so."


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

*Octar, Soldier of Roma.*



			
				Despaxas said:
			
		

> ... Tullius looks at Octar. "Well, most of us." He grins at Octar. "You up to it Octar?"




Octar simply shrugs and checks his weapons. When has he not. He will be up to it until the moment he is take down for the last time. Its what he does.

Octar looks up as Marcus makes his final announcment. Conflicting emotions play across the Roman's face. Once before he and Marcus have played out this scene, only then the roles were reversed. And it was an act of butchery, not battle, that stood between them. Octar senses the conflict in his friend. But Marcus' words smack of refusal, or even worse, cowardice.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

"Elementals are the elements given sentience."  Brioc answers Marcus.  "Where the elements are at their purest, the deepest lakes, the highest mountain tops, caves below even the deepest mine shaft, or the heart of a forest fire, you may find elementals.  When they occur outside of these places, as the one currently residing in the river is, they have normally been called into this world by a magic user of some skill.  Given they are beyond such concerns as a mortal life span, the elemental we face now could have been bound to this place for centuries.

"As for fighting it, I have no qualms.  It killed G'ruk, one of my order, and has made attempts on all our lives.  It does not belong here, and it must be dealt with, one way or another."


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

Marcus listens to Brioc with his head bowed. He signals his understanding with a nod. He looks up and the internal conflict that rages within is written clearly across his face. He stares back down the corridor towards the bridge and the water beneath it. 

Absently he works his way past the others and up to the front to give himself an uninterrupted view. His gaze roves restlessly over the scene before him, as if hoping to see some sort of answer in the dark waters of the cavern.

Without warning he begins striding down the corridor towards the bridge. Where there was nothing before, now there is a daggar in his hand. There is a flash of torchlight off the blade as he carves a deep gash across his left forearm. By the time he hits the bridge, blood streams down over his hand and splatters on the rough ground. He swings his arm out over the water and a flick of his fingers sends a shower of crimson drops over the water. At the center of the bridge he stops.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2004)

*Battle resumed*

Marcus heads to the bridge, as the others finalize their discussion.  Rushing onto the bridge, he whips his arm, sending a small shower of red drops into the dark water beneath him. The drops don't reach the surface, but are absorbed by a column of water which shoots out and up, towering 15 feet above the water, up higher than Marcus' head.

Initiative
Marcus
Elemental
Octar
Ehldannis
Tullius
Brioc & wolf
Dhormium


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Brioc moves forwards a few steps and throws a globe of fire from his hand towards the elemental, hoping it proves effective against the towering pillar of water.


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 22, 2004)

Tullius mutters under his breath. "No discipline. But they make up for it in pure spunk." He draws an arrow and fires at the elemental then moves forward to provide some better support. "Marcus! Retreat, or you will be knocked into the water!"


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus heads to the bridge, as the others finalize their discussion.  Rushing onto the bridge, he whips his arm, sending a small shower of red drops into the dark water beneath him. The drops don't reach the surface, but are absorbed by a column of water which shoots out and up, towering 15 feet above the water, up higher than Marcus' head.




Marcus' heart skips a beat.

Then he relaxes, his weight shifting to the balls of his feet. He knows what's coming. He can feel the power of the creature in the arch of the water. Instinctively, he knows that he is going to go left. If he had time he would probably hope that he is fast enough, think - _at least it has resolved my dilemma_. He probably doesn't get the chance.

ooc: ready an evade, dodge, tumble, get out of town action to take him off the bridge and out of the elemental's threatened area if it attacks. He'll go left/south/to the other side of the bridge from the one that the others currently occupy.

Part of him was tempted to strike while he had the initiative, but that seemed to undermine everything he had just done. And he's conflicted, not suicidal.

Edit: Withdraw. Thats the crunchy word I was looking for. About 30-40 feet or so.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2004)

*Round 1*

Marcus bolts South, as a mist of cold water hits his face from the creature's surfacing.  He feels a strong blow on his shoulder and arm as he runs _(11 pts dmg)_, and he feels that he is hit by a large wave, but he keep his balance and makes it to the foot of the stairs south of the bridge.  His lantern (if he still carried it) is extinguished by the water that soaks him to the skin, leaving his hair plastered to his face.

Brioc sends a ball of fire arcing at the living water.  It misses the column and falls hissing into the river.  Tullius' arrow hits the beast and shatters.  It is unclear if it was damaged.


----------



## Krilith (Jul 23, 2004)

~Dhormium is astonished by the boldness in Marcus’ ways. However, when he sees the elemental deliver his attack and Marcus is being washed away by the wave, the flames thrown by Brioc and the arrow shot by Tullius he oversees the situation clearly again.

Concerned as he is about Grassus he tries to calm him, to let him know that he is still being looked after. With all the kindness the dwarf has in himself he lays his hand on his shoulder and looks him in the eye speaks his dwarven tongue again once more.~ “Grassus, I’ll will not let any harm come over you, you’ve had your share of misery. Clangeddin will keep you safe when you are in conflict or battle.”

And with those words spoken the priest of the dwarf god Clangeddin prays, asking The Battleaxe of Clangeddin to arrive and strike at the water creature.



Ooc: casting spiritual weapon (domain spell). Dealing 1d8+1 (+7 attackbonus)


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 23, 2004)

Tullius curses as his arrow shatters yet again. Looking at Dhormium he asks. "Perhaps you had better grant us the ability to breathe underwater, just in case." Tullius fires yet another arrow, hoping against hope that it will matter.


----------



## doghead (Jul 23, 2004)

Marcus rolls to his feet and pulls up a safe distance away*. He gingerly rolls his shoulder and winces with pain. _but nothing broken at least._

ooc: * no idea what this things move is, just basing the distance on what Marus thinks its reach is more than anything. Someting around 20-30 ft. I suppose. Can't really sneak attack an elemental I suppose - not really a 'living' creature and it has no real 'anatomy' I suppose. Do I get flanking bonuses?

~assuming that the elemental turns its attention to the main group~

He pulls his bow off his back. He takes a moment to shake it dry before he strings it and brings an arrow into play.

~if the elemental moves in his direction~

Marcus switches his daggar to his left hand and draws his sword. He throws everything into defense, trying to keep the creature occupied long enough for the others to do their stuff to it.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2004)

Cursing his inaccuracy, another ball of flame arcs from Brioc's hand towards the elemental.  He stands ready to move closer should the elemental choose to attack Marcus.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 27, 2004)

Lingering at the rear of the party, Ehldannis enters a long, droning chant then points to the water next to the elemental as his spell culminates. The Water bubbles fiercely as a black skinned shark appears in the water. As soon as the creature appears Ehldannis breathes out a deep sigh of air and then returns his attention to casting the same spell again. [actions for rounds 1 & 2 - cast _Summon Monster II _ - fiendish Shark]


----------



## Despaxas (Jul 27, 2004)

Tullius pumps a fist and flashes a smile at Ehldannis "Outstanding!" He then resumes firing.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2004)

*Round 1 & 2*

Octar, badly hurt, feels obliged to content himself with his bow, despite his friend's peril.  Pulling back the beautiful recurved bow, Octar releases his shaft.  The arrow makes a splash at the edge of the column of water, but continues flying, shattering against stone in the darkness.

The spell casters begin their mystical incantations.  A pale red waraxe appears next to the elemental and swings, but seems to merely splash through the shimmering, shifting column.

*Round 2*

Marcus pauses momentarily at the base of the stairs, to see what the elemental will do.  He doesn't have long to wait.  Surging onto the stone flaggons, the column of water leaves the river, although a trail of water marks its path.  Marcus draws his weapons and readies himself to avoid any attack.  He anticipates a tendril of water slashing out towards him, and his instinct is correct.  As the water bursts towards him, he drops underneath it and he feels only the cool mist of a light spray splash over his face.

_[I interpreted Marcus's action as a full defensive dodge]_

The rest of the party continues their attack.  Octar's arrow again passes through the vague watery outline.  Brioc's fireball fizzes out against the stone floor.  Ehldannis' shark appears in the dark water, the darker silohette of its dorsal fin shooting about, vainly seeking its prey.   Dhormium's axe follows the elemental onto the shore, but swishes though air on its attack.  Only Tullius's arrow seems to strike through, lodging momentarily in the column of water, before dropping down and washing into the river.

_Dhormium still has a second round action.  Ehldannis may want to rethink his._


----------



## Krilith (Aug 1, 2004)

~silently he wonders about this being, Clangeddin's axe seems to have trouble hitting it! He sets his mind on tending to Octar's wounds. He aproaches the unlucky Roman and starts to chant his request.~

ooc: dropping soundburst to cast cure moderate wounds, 2d8+5


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 1, 2004)

Tullius sighs and drops his bow, his hands drop like lightning towards his weapons as he slides them from his belt. "Allright you big lump of water, let's dance." Tullius slowly moves towards the beast taking care not to trip on the puddles and studying his opponents moves. Taking care not to move too fastly to avoid getting caught by his opponents longer reach.

OOC: Not to be an ass but Spiritual Weapon does damage as a spell so DR won't stop it.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 1, 2004)

Ehldannis curses inwardly as the Elemental avoids his summoning.

_What else can I do, I dare not get too close to the creature_. The dithering, panicked elf, wrings his hands, lost in battle confusion. _When in doubt raise a defence, my master always said_ 

Ehldannis casts a quick incantation, putting up a screen of light that follows him [Casts _Shield_] and then begins edging towards the creature. 

_Oh Gods, has it truly come to this?_ The wizards features contort in fear and he is visibly shaking as he calls out in a reed thin voice, "Distract the elemental if you can, I am going to attempt to close with it!"


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2004)

Marcus keeps up his defenses as long as the elemental threatens.

If it pulls back, sheathes sword and daggar and pulls out his bow. Keeping his distance at about 25 feet, he takes shots when he can without endangering the others.

ooc: Sorry, keep forgetting about Octar. I've kinda lost track of whose where, but its sounds like the front line is fairly crowded. So Octar will continue to support with the bow if that is feasible.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2004)

*Round 3*

Dhormium gives a last glance at his axe, willing to it continue its attack, then turns his attention to Octar.  Raising his hands, Octar feels a rush of strength and and his head clears (cures 13 pts)

Ehldannis casts his spell and steps forward.

Round 3

Marcus sees two thick tendrils of water striking at him now.  Relying less on his sight than his intuition, he feints right, then rolls left, feeling no pain, only the light splash as the powerful solid water strikes the stone wall with awesome force.

Octar losses another powerful arrow, which seems to strike right into the center of the column.  It imbeds for a moment, then falls off, releasing a small gush of water along with it.

Tullius readies his axe and sword and carefully advances over the bridge to almost within striking distance for the elemental.  Over his head, Brioc lobs another ball of fire, which seems to be snuffed out in a spray of water just before it strikes the towering creature.  

Dhormium's axe has more success, slicing through the column and sending a splash of clear water into the dark river.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 2, 2004)

Quivering with fear Ehldannis slowly, ever so cautiously, advances on the Elemental, mumbling acane phrasings under his breath. As he gets closer he stops dead in his tracks and it takes an agonisingly long second for him to will himself forward again. As he closes on the Elemental his spellcasting culminates and he reaches out gingerly with a hand wrathed in crackling electricity.

[Move to engage the Elemental and cast _Shocking Grasp _ on the defensive. In fact, just wondering, can Ehldannis cast the spell first, hold the charge and then move into melee?]


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 2, 2004)

Tullius hears Ehldannis chanting and moving up and decides this is the moment to strike. He quickly darts inside the Elementals reach and strikes with his weapons. His short sword leaping up to stab and his axe circling around. "Quickly Ehldannis, while it's distracted!"

OOC: 5 foot step and full attack.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2004)

Marcus rolls to his feet again, ready to go again.

If he gets a moment respite, he sheathes his short sword* and pulls a second daggar. While staying alive remains his main priority, he needs to start getting a little of his own back. He watches the elemental seeking out any opportunities to toss a daggar or two. He wracks his mind for some other approach to the problem, but giant incarnations of mother earth's raw components are a little out of his league for toe-to-toe work.

ooc: Sounds like he didn't get the chance to last time.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

*Round 3*

_[Sounds like Marcus if 'fighting defensively']_

Marcus stays alert, but slips out a dagger and hurls it at the towering mass.  It seems to bounce off the watery surface.  He is unable to observer the effect well, though, as this time one of the wet tendrils slams into him, sending him breifly off his feet, and, if possible, soaking him even more. (10 pts dmg)  As he rolls back to his feet, he heaves a great sigh of relief.  An arrow has again flown from Octar bow, straight and true.  It penetrates the column of water, flying out the other side.  At that, the whole mass collapses in a huge splash, soaking Tullius and Ehldannis as they approach.

The water rushes back into the river and the corridor is quiet.

_We'll assume Ehldannis didn't yet cast his shocking grasp spell._


----------



## Krilith (Aug 3, 2004)

~Dhormium looks around, concerned, _is it dead?_ In many lesson they always told him that the smarter dwarf could always find a way to beat a very strong opponent, even a stronger dwarf, _Is this water that smart? Marcus took quite a beating, and Octar is still bleeding, We must move on.~_

“Brioc, lets hurry, we don’t know if it’s dead or not, it’s just gone and could come back any instant. Marcus, are those wounds troubling you a lot, or can I tend to those when we are a bit further away from the water?”

~Not waiting for a really answer Dhormium glances the surrounding quickly and gets his bearing in the dark quite easily and wants to start off when he realises he almost forgot Grassus…._GRASSUS, by clangeddin’s beard, I almost forgot about him!! Realizing he looks for grassus (ooc: if he can find him) and runs to the little man and tells him that everything is still alright, still speaking his mother tongue. (ooc: _if he can’t find him hell start looking for him obviously  )


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The water rushes back into the river and the corridor is quiet.




Marcus straightens a little and pulls another daggar. _That feels too easy._ His eyes scan the water carefully, but in this half light he doubts he will see anything if the elemental wishes to stay hid.

"I'm all right over here," Marcus says as he watches the water. "A little beaten and bruised, but nothing serious. How are things on your side?"

~once he knows everthing is all right over there~

"Right. What now? Which direction do we need to be going in?"


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 3, 2004)

"Well done everyone, even if it's not dead it should know better then to trouble us again. We should move down the corridor we were investigating before the elemental showed up."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

*October 23, 10:30 am*

Grassus is fine, standing with Mendicus behind the others in the finely panneled hallway.  Mendicus approaches Elhdannis.  "That was very brave of you sir, to engage that creature in hand to hand combat.  I almost wish it had lived long enough to experience death at your hands."
_
The party could continue up the paneled hallway north, up the south up the stairs on the other side of the bridge, or make their way back up the river from whence they came.  Or maybe something else; I often don't accurately predict your actions._


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 4, 2004)

"I suggest we move to investigate the panaled hallway.'I'll take the lead since I am unhurt at the moment, if that's allright with everyone."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 4, 2004)

Ehldannis takes several deep breaths, recovering from the experience of _almost _ engaging the Elemental. "Yes, let us investigate the hallway but let us exercise caution".


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 4, 2004)

Tullius claps Ehldannis on his shoulder, smiling broadly. "You did very well back there." He laughs. "No offense, but I didn't think you elves had it in you. The slinging of spells, sure, but not the up close and messy part. You on the other hand. Real gutsy." Admiration shines in Tullius' eyes.


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2004)

Marcus accepts whatever decision the group comes to. He'll take point with Tullius if it helps, but remains fairly quiet.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2004)

The party turns north, heading up the passage set with marbled grey stone.  Even without the lanterns (which need to be dried before being re-lit) the party can see about 20 feet from the pale green glow eminating from the eyes of the human skulls set every 5 feet down the hall.  After traveling about 90 feet, the 10' wide hallway opens into a room, 20 feet wide, and 40 feet long.  The only distinguishing feature in the room is a 7' high, 10' x 15' pedistle at the north end of the chamber.  The ceiling is over 20 foot high.  The party pauses briefly at the entrance.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

"I think we can safely say that who ever's dwelling this is, we don't particularly want to meet them."  Brioc says, looking at the skulls with distaste.  He steps cautiously into the room, scimitar and shield held ready, slowly making his way towards the pedestal.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

*Hello*

As soon as Brioc's foot lands in the room, a near-blinding column of golden light bursts forth, shining down directly on the pedistle, and serves to illuminate the rest of the room.  The party can now see that the walls are decorated with ornate fresco apintings showing the activities of unknown gods and heroes.  Lying on the pedestle is a large beast.  It has the body of a lion, great feathery wings, and the face of a beautiful woman.  Her dark hair and olive complexion make the face look Greek.  Her face is grinning.  "Hello."  she purrs in Greek.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 6, 2004)

"Greetings Lady", Ehldannis returns in Greek, "we are not trespassing I hope? We would converse with you if you will."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

"Or course, yes.  I love visitors.  I do charge a small fee to enter my territory, which you have all now done.  For the eight of you, that would be 80 gold pieces.  I'll let the wolf in for no charge, assuming he doesn't raise his leg or hump is back.  Beyond that, my good elf, conversing is free.  Answers, a bit extra."


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2004)

_Why you're a little minx aren't you._


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Brioc lowers his sword for now, as Ehldannis moves to make conversation with the strange beast.

"Friend Ehldannis, what does she say?  I do not speak the language of the Greeks."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 7, 2004)

Ehldannis translates the creatures words for the rest of the party. 

"Do you speak the tongue of the Romans, most of my companions do not speak Greek?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

*October 23 10:40 am*

"Ah, the Romans, yes, I'm familiar with them."  She switches to Latin.  "Welcome to my humble abode.  It is beautiful no?  For the pleasure of my company and your intrusion into my space, I would appreciate a small payment, of, say 80 gps.  After that, we can talk."


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 9, 2004)

Tullius looks the creature up and down.* "Well well, aren't you a strange one. What, pray tell, are you? And, just theoretical, what would you do if we didn't pay? Can you tell us anything about the minotaurs? I'm looking for a man named Matriculus (insert description) have you seen him? Well that's all of my questions for now." Tullius smiles at the creature.

*Knowledge (Nature) 8


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

*The Sphinx*

The great creature curls up a paw and extends wicked looking claws, examining them critically as she speaks.  "Oh, those who can't ante up, I eat.  Once you pay, we can talk about other things."

Ehldannis recognizes this as a Gynosphinx (via his knowledge (arcana)).


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 10, 2004)

Ehldannis turns to Brioc, "_I suggest we pay promptly_. Perhaps if we make a donation of one of the items of jewellry we have found it will suffice to cover us all and make a fine gift to this fair creature", he gestures expansively to the Sphinx.

"Tell us lady, what sees you make home in such an inhospitable clime?" Changing to Egyptian he inquires, "you are far from your homeland and I imagine these dank surrounds suit you not."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*The Sphinx*

"Oh, there are advantages to this area.  Lots of food, and some interesting trivia."  She answers in Egyptian.  Then switches back to Latin.  "You'd be surprised at how few visitors I get these days.  The locals are so dull, though some are quite tasty."


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Oh, there are advantages to this area.  Lots of food, and some interesting trivia."  She answers in Egyptian.  Then switches back to Latin.  "You'd be surprised at how few visitors I get these days.  The locals are so dull, though some are quite tasty."




Marcus considers the creature for a while. It doesn't _look_ that tough, but then it not exactly a natural creature. He realises that he still has possession of all the coins and valuables that they have collected so far. _That would explain why this bag weighs so much. Lucky i didn't go into the river._

Marcus steps up to address the creature.

"You are not an ordinary creature. That much is obvious even to my ignorant eyes. A creature of legend, then. And perhaps a powerful one as our learned friend seems to know of you, and recommends that we submit to your demands. I have learnt to respect his judgement, so will offer no objection. But what I wonder is this. Can you not find anything more worth while to do with your time than huddle in this dismal cave taking money from passers by?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*sphinx*

"Is it really that dismal?"  She glances around.  The room is empty, but there is a bright light and the walls are beautifully frescoed.  "Do you think it needs some potted plants?  A hot bath?  I do get out, you know.  And this is an interesting little place.  You must agree somewhat, or you why would you be here yourself?  Lots of magic and gold here."


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

Marcus quietly releases a breath he didn't realise that he was holding. He gives the room a slow once over, then shugs.

_You're not really going to try recruit this creature to the fight are you Marcus? None of your great ideas have come to anything worth a damn you realise. Remember the elemental. But what about the lizardmen? OK. Granted, that one wasn't a complete distaster. Thanks to Brioc. You'll regret this I'm sure, Marcus._

"Its a nice enough for hole in the ground I suppose. I just thought that you would be more .. ambitious."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*sphinx*

"Ambition?  None are more ambitious that man.  My lifespan is many times yours, human, and my goals beyond your lust for ephemeral power and wealth."


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

just buffing the post count folks. nothing to see here.​


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

Marcus flashes the sphinx a small smile.

"Of course. There is nothing ephemeral about gold. And here is your 80 pieces of it."

Marcus takes a moment to rummage through his pack. He pauses for a moment to consider, then he pulls out a pouch, and glances inside.

"Well actually 69 pieces of gold and 130 something of silver. A little over 80 gp in total, but who's counting. Is that satisfactory? Is silver sufficient for your ah, ... lofty goals?"

~assuming that it is, Marcus will walk over and deliver the pouch to the sphinx.~


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sphinx*

"Ah.  Thank you.  That will do nicely.  It is always a pleasure to meet reasonable humanoids.  Now.  I think I know why you have come.  And you look like an intelligent and capable group.  Would you like to purchase any information or services of me?  Or would you care for a game of riddles?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

Brioc watches the sphinx warily, unsure as to it's motives.  The creature's demand of gold and threat of eating the group had not sat well with him, and he kept is scimitar in hand.

"I fear we do not have time for riddles, but thank you for the offer."  He says firmly, making it clear to his companions that he doesn't trust the sphinx in the slightest.  "However, if you have any information of this area and its inhabitants, we would be most interested to hear it.  What do you know of the gnolls?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*sphinx*

"Ah, gnolls."  She rolls her large black eyes.  "Not a very interesting topic, but one I know quite a bit about.  Tell you what.  For 100 gps, I'll tell you all about the gnolls."

"Or how about this.  If you can answer a riddle, I'll tell you of a secret door leading to all sorts of bygone treasures.  There's one particular potion in there that I want, the rest you can keep."


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2004)

Marcus is not sure whether to feel disappointed that he could not a reaction out of the sphinx, or relieved. After a moments thought, he decides to do both.

When he hears the sphinx's offer, he hurridly tries to suppress his laughter in a cough.

"My dear sphinx. You've already pretty much cleaned us out. And gnolls aren't that interesting. Now gnolls and minatours, that would be worth something. How about 50 gp. That I think that we can put together.

"As for the riddle ... I'd be game, but I'm not very good at them. So I'd keep it simple unless you don't mind waiting for that potion."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"My companion speaks in haste with regard to the riddle!"  Brioc says hurriedly, cutting across Marcus' words.  "We may be interested in considering the riddle, but I would ask what is the cost if we fail to answer it?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2004)

Marcus glances at Brioc, and wonders what he said to so disturb the druid's composure. The penny drops. _Right Marcus, let Brioc handle things for now._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*The Sphinx*

"I absolutely won't waste my time on such a droll topic as gnolls for less than 100 gps.  As for the riddle, if you answer wrong, you may leave.  You seem to have little sense of riddles, obsessed, perhaps as you are with your green thumb." she says to Brioc.  "I'll be the elf is good at riddles.  I wouldn't want to give such an important quest to a bunch of dimwits who can't even answer a simple riddle."


----------



## Krilith (Aug 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "My companion speaks in haste with regard to the riddle!" Brioc says hurriedly, cutting across Marcus' words.



~Seeing that Marcus is doing a pretty good in soliciting for some blood to be drawn, ending with his to be spilt most, Dhormium steps forward and tries to cut his friend of, in a polite dwarven way, and elbows him sharply in the ribs, actually even a bit lower, concerning the height difference~

“Marcus, thank you! Sorry, but as you might have noticed he is not used to being underground. As my green thumbed friend already said, we would be interested in your riddle. Although, as for your information concerning the gnolls we do not have so much coin left, am I right, Marcus?


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 11, 2004)

"If the only penalty should we fail your test of wits be that we leave your company, we shall count it our loss. Brioc, I believe she is a... creature of her word. Let us indulge her."


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2004)

Marcus give Dhormium a wounded look. But the dwarf is too busy playing the diplomat to notice. 

Marcus nods in agreement at Ehldannis' suggestion. _Oh yes, lets induge her._ But he keeps his mouth shut this time.

Instead he returns his attention to the dwarf. "We don't have 100 in coin. Perhaps if the sphinx is interested in," and he just can't help himself, "some trinkets and bangles, then maybe we can do it."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"Perhaps we could instead trade information?"  Brioc suggests to the sphinx.  "A lot has changed in these caves over the last few days, some of which is recent enough for you not to know.  Does such a trade sound agreeable?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*The sphinx*

The sphinx considers the various remarks.  "I'd certainly consider valuables other than coins.  It looks like you have some fine weapons at least.  As for a trade, what sort of things do you know?"


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 12, 2004)

Tullius snorts and whispers to Octar. "Yeah, she'll lay her claws on my weapons over my dead body." 

"All this talk is very nice, and forgive for being blunt, but it's obvious you need us for something and we need your information. Why don't you just tell us what you want and we'll consider it. And then you'll tell us what we need to know and we'll all leave and live happily ever after. How does that sound?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 12, 2004)

*Octar*

Octar snorts in agreement. "She is becoming irritating. Much more of this and she may find out just how fine my weapons are," he responds quietly.

*Marcus*

Marcus realises that they are getting distracted. After the Sphinx responds to Tullius' offer, (assuming its in the negative) he suggests that they keep things focused on just a couple of matters for the moment - the gnolls and the riddle. Marcus is all for trying the riddle. The other question is, do people want to fork over the 100 gp for information about the gnolls? He pulls out a gold ring, keeping it out of sight from the Sphinx (although he cares not that she can see that he has *something* in hand), and suggests that it would cover the cost. After a moments thought, he gives his vote for paying the sphinx, especially if she can be convinced to tell of the minatours or slaves as well, rather that get involved in horse trading for information.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2004)

*The gynosphinx*

The sphinx gazes at her claws some more, then brings her paw up to her mouth and licks it several times, before admiring it some more.  "Ah.  I'll never truly understand bipeds"  She says to Ehldannis in Egyptian.  "Yes.  There is something I want.  A certain potion I've heard about.  If you can retrieve it for me I would be most grateful."


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 12, 2004)

OOC: Assuming things are gtting translated.

"Well, we're getting somewhere. You would be grateful, exactly how grateful? Not to be rude but I personally don't do things for strange creatures I don't know anything about without at least getting something in return. Perhaps you could qualify your gratitude? Oh, and what exactly is the potion you would like us to bring you?"

*Aside to Marcus* Let's not pay her anything, we're poor enough as it is.


----------



## doghead (Aug 12, 2004)

Marcus shrugs slightly and says in a quiet voice, "I've no objections to keeping what we have earnt."

He's about to make a suggestion when he realises that there are already all together too many people making suggestions. So he he shuts his mouth, and steps aside leaving center stage for Brioc.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2004)

*Gynosphinx*

"Well.  You are treasure seekers.  There is much treasure about, and I can help you find some.  I will tell you of a secret door that leads to burial crypts of the ancient Saurials.  These contain great wealth, including a potion contained in a steel flask, marked with this symbol:  (she points to an obsure symbol on the wall, which looks like some sort of unknown letter).  This potion is what I want in return for revealing to you this ancient secret door.  I'm sure you're wondering why I don't go in and get this flask myself.  Well, the passageways are too small for one of my stature."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 17, 2004)

Ehldannis quickly smothers his excitement before replying as calmly as he can. "That sounds like a more than fair exchange. If you will direct us to this crypt we will return your trust by retrieving the potion for you."

Ehldannis realises his presumptuosness in casting decisions for the party and smiles sheepishly at Brioc. "I forget myself Brioc, we are not here to idly hunt treasures, we have a specific goal. Perhaps though if we do find other treasures it will give us more to trade for information. Any clue to the whereabouts of our target will be invaluable. Also I believe that if we can earn the good graces of the Sphinx she may be able to tell us more about the spearhead."


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2004)

Despite himself, Marcus notices his pulse quicken at the mention of great wealth. _Its the gyptian in me, l suppose. Lets just hope the old minx isn't lying._ But his ardour is damped almost immediately as the sphinx mentions the small passage ways. _God I hate tunnels. I swear I'm becoming more troll like every hour I am down here._ To be honest, Marcus isn't really sure that trolls actually live in tunnels. But he feels that if they don't, they should.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2004)

"Tell her we'll go and look for this potion for her."  Brioc says quietly to Ehldannis.  "Hopefully it won't take us long, and we could do with some more information about what's going on down here.  Besides which, I want to know more about the Saurials.  We may still be able to forge an alliance with the lizardfolk, and knowing some history might aid us is that."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

*Charmed*

"Ah, so it's a deal?  I suppose I'll trust you with this quest without the riddle.  Perhaps we can strike some more deals and play some riddles when you return.  If you return..." her voice trails away softly.  

Hopping deftly off the podium, she trots directly towards the party, giving Mendicus and Grassus quite a start.  Silently padding through, she goes directly to a panel in the west wall of the corridor the party just came from, about 15 feet down the passage.  Extending one stilletto-like claw, she pokes one of the green-eyed skulls in the eye-socket, and two panels silently part, revealing a 10 foot wide passage leading into darkness.

"Good luck, brave adventurers."


----------



## doghead (Aug 19, 2004)

Marcus glances at the darkness and sighs. *sigh*

He settles the bow across his back and pulls out his shortsword. As he passes the sphinx, he salutes the creature with a florish of his sword. "See you soon, m'lady."

He approach brings him alongside the entrance. Holding out the torch, he glances down the tunnel. "Dhormium. If you want to take the lead, I'll go next."


----------



## Krilith (Aug 19, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> He approach brings him alongside the entrance. Holding out the torch, he glances down the tunnel. "Dhormium. If you want to take the lead, I'll go next."



~Dhormium steps up next to Marcus and puts his hand on his shoulder while he peers into the passageway and pierces the darkness with his eyes. Shrugs and starts to walk~
“Lets go guys, you heard what the lady said….we are brave _and _adventurous”


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

*October 23, 11:30 am*

Some stomachs begin rumbling for lunch as Dhormium's dwarven eyes peer into the darkness of the coridor.  It extends about 30 feet before turning South.  Walking the distance, Dhormium sees a stairway start just after the passageway turns.  It descends about 50 foot.  It is difficult to see all the way down, however, because the stairway is full of thick, dusty webs, as though from a huge spider.  The webs do not seem recently used, however, as they are covered with dust.


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 20, 2004)

"A huge spider ... this place gets better and better. Let's all be on the look out for a spider, it answers to the following description: very big, very nasty, many legs." Tullius smirks. "I hate spiders." 

"Let's eat first and then enter. I prefer to be eaten alive on a full stomach, that way the spider will get a better meal out of me."


----------



## Krilith (Aug 20, 2004)

“A very good idea Tullius, your tactical insight means allot to me, and my belly”

~Realizing they are still in the room with the sphinx Dhormium wonders what the sphinx likes to eat. He turns to address the stone creature~

“Dear Lady sphinx, if you do not mind, we would like to eat some food, we have brought our own, but can we eat here? And I do not wish to show you ill manners and would gladly offer you some too, with the exception of me or my companions body parts that is, but I do not know what to offer”

~And with that Dhormium, the hospitable dwarf and priest of Clangeddin Silverbeard, sincerely waits for a response. He also beckons Grassus and tell him to start preparing some of the food and rations they have brought with them, and when Grassus does not understand what he means he makes the well know hand gestures for food and being hungry, rubbing his tummy and putting food in his mouth~

“Grassus, come here, before we go into this hallway we are going to eat first. Tullius does not like to walk around on an empty stomach, could you start with making some food already?”


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2004)

*lunch*

"Please.  Eat.  I will watch."  The Sphinx returns to her pedestle and observers.  Grassus and Mendicus, happy to delay entering the dark crypt, doft their packs and begin putting together your simple lunch.  The eating goes uneventfully, leaving the party comfortably full, but perhaps wishing for a hot spicy meal and a warm bath.


----------



## doghead (Aug 20, 2004)

Marcus looks on in amazement as Dhormium takes two steps into the passage then dashes out at the first mention of food, proclaiming it to be lunchtime. Marcus wonders if all dwarves are like that. Catching Brioc's eye, he gives the druid a puzzled shug.

Marcus expression quickly changes as Dhormium begins ordering Grassius around. His eyes flash darkly.  Had it not been for the obvious relief of Grassius and Mendicus at the temporary reprieve, he would have had words for the dwarf. But as it is, he bites his tongue and holds his peace. Instead he helps them get the food ready.

As they finish eating, he looks up at the sphinx, then across at Grassius. "Is there any reason for Grassius to acompany us? I suspect that he would be safer here than down there," he says with a shrug of the shoulder in the direction of the passageway.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Catching Brioc's eye, he gives the druid a puzzled shug.



Brioc shrugs in reply, obviously amused by the dwarf's enthusiasm for food.  His frown matches Marcus' dark look as Dhormium issues his orders to Grassius, but he refrains from comment for now, preferring not to discuss the matter in front of the sphinx.

He quickly eats the meal, and is glad of the food.  Having risen early, breakfast seemed but a distant memory to him.  He makes sure that Wolf is well fed, sharing his meal with his companion.




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> As they finish eating, he looks up at the sphinx, then across at Grassius. "Is there any reason for Grassius to acompany us? I suspect that he would be safer here than down there," he says with a shrug of the shoulder in the direction of the passageway.



"I think it better if he stays with us."  Brioc replies, glancing meaningfully at the sphinx.  "Besides which, we're the only people he trusts at the moment.  I doubt he'd let us out of his sight, even if we told him to stay."


----------



## doghead (Aug 21, 2004)

*Marcus Rogue3 Fighter2*

Marcus gives the sphinx a considered look, followed by the passageway entrance. "Perhaps, but I suspect that whatever is down there, he nods in the direction of the passage, "is more dangerous than what is up here."

"It just worries me that we could be taking him into danger. We may have our hands full looking after ourselves. Does he have a weapon of sorts?"


----------



## Krilith (Aug 24, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "It just worries me that we could be taking him into danger. We may have our hands full looking after ourselves. Does he have a weapon of sorts?"



~Dhormium eyes Grassus casually, and then makes up his mind~
"I don't think he has any weapons on him, the gnolls probably would not have alowed it when he was working for them.
I'll take  grassus under my wing if there is need for that, and if things go sour, he'll just have to fend for himself, and by the looks of him, i think he'll do just fine.
Would you mind taking point marcus? i'll be right behind you to tell you if i see something in the distance."

ooc: Come lads, lets get this story roling again, we're even on an exciting part!


----------



## doghead (Aug 25, 2004)

"I'll take the lead. But perhaps Grassius is better with Mendicus or Elhdannis than up front with you. If things get hairy, we are going to need your strength in the thick of things. And I think that it is going to get hairy."

Marcus pulls a daggar from a boot and hands offers it, hilt first, to Grassius. "Its not much, but its better than nothing."

If Grassius takes it, he begins gathering up his gear in preparation. If not he resheaths it and again, begins gathering up his gear. When done, he stands and heads over to the door, again coming to it from one side. As the others get ready, he listens for any sounds coming from the tunnel.

"What's down there, appart from treasure?" he asks the sphinx on a whim.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 25, 2004)

Grassus gazes at Marcus with deep respect, then gingerly takes the dagger, and nods at Marcus seriously.

The sphinx watches all the interactions with interest.  At Marcus' question, she replies, "Oh, I don't know.  Dead things, I would think."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 25, 2004)

_The Undead!_ Ehldannis's heart flutters in panic and he turns a (ironically) ghostly white. He tries to stammer an excuse why the party should not head down the corridor but seeing his companions girding themselves for battle, swallows the words with a sickened whimper of fear.

_Do these humans fear nothing or respect not even the dead? What do I let myself be dragged into by these fools? Hah! more I the fool for I willingly chose to undertake this quest. Let us all hope the Sphinx just uses an ambiguous turn of phrase_


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 25, 2004)

_By the way, no sounds come from the Corridor.  It leads to a dark passage that ends in a dusty-web covered stairway down._


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 26, 2004)

"Only dead things eh? Well that's a nice change of pace, ususaully they're dead only after we've been there." Tullius grins. "Let's go people, time is wasting."

Tullius adjusts his armor and weapons and waits for Marcus to lead them into the corridor.


----------



## doghead (Aug 26, 2004)

*Marcus Rogue3 Fighter2.*

Marcus pulls his short sword. With one last glance back at the group, he heads into the passageway. He moves carefully. Careful not to make noise. Careful not to be any more visible than is necessary. Careful not to trip over or stumble into anything unpleasant. He is, in a word. Careful.

ooc: Who has what lantern and torch wise. I don't think marcus is carrying one at the moment. Perhaps a torch would be a good idea. Yeah, if he doesn't have one, he'll get one before going in. Sword in his right hand, torch in his left. Unless someone can cast light on his sword?


----------



## Krilith (Aug 27, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Unless someone can cast light on his sword?



ooc: nudge nudge, wink wink eh?

~Dhormium follows Marcus into the passageway, and tries to be as carefull as a dwarf can be~


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Falling into line behind Marcus and Dhormium, Brioc again readies his sword and shield.

"Mendicus, look after Grassius, and keep to the back of the group."  He drops his voice a little lower, and turns to look at the man.  "And keep an eye on Grassius now he's armed.  Nervous men can do stupid things..."


----------



## doghead (Aug 27, 2004)

ooc: "On the charge of metagaming, how do you plead?"
"Guilty your honour." .... Oh well, worth a try.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 27, 2004)

*entering the crypts*

The group is able to reach the web-strewn stairs easily.  Grassus and Mendicus carry torches, but these only shed good light in a 20 foot radius (40 foot for Ehldannis).  And as they are in the rear, it does little to help Marcus.

_
Anyone else going to carry a light source?_


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 27, 2004)

Tullius lights a torch and takes position behind Marcus so he can see where he's walking. In the flickering torch light Tullius' eyes gleam with anticipation of the things they might find here.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"Hummm, another torch might be wise."  Brioc says as the group marches into the dark.  "Mendicus, could you pass a torch forwards?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 28, 2004)

"Give me a moment and I shall spark a flame in my lantern." Reassured to have a source of light to hand Ehldannis continues his extremely furtive and anxious travel down the passage.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 28, 2004)

_There's not much to see at this point, anyway, just a web-filled staircase, but I'll make note that Tullius is carrying a torch (in place of his short sword, I assume), Ehldannis a lantern, and Brioc, Mendicus' torch?_


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2004)

Marcus turns to Tullius. "You're handier with the sword than I. Let me take the torch so your hands are free. Its easier for me as well that way."

If Tullius agrees, Marcus sheaths his sword and takes the torch. So set up, he can more easily luminate areas he wants to see. And while perhaps not as an effective weapon as his sword, the torch feels like a more effective deterant.

"Give me a couple of paces as well. If I miss something, it won't do to have us all caught in the trap." As he speaks, Marcus wonders when it was he started talking like some character from an adventure tale.


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 29, 2004)

Tullius grins at Marcus and swings his battleaxe through some dangerous practice moves. "I fight with two weapons Marcus, I'll hang on to the torch so you can defend yourself if we're attacked."


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2004)

Marcus steps back as Tullius begins throwing his battleaxe around. At Tullius' suggestion, he nods and gets moving again.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 30, 2004)

The waiting and fear begin to grate on Ehldannis and as ever he falls back on the reassurance of his magic. With no warning to his companions he begins chanting rapid fire under his breath as he squirms his way between his companions to the front of the party, handing his lantern matter-of-factly to whoever is nearby. As his voice rasies and the incantation culminates he raises his hands out before him, releasing a furious gout of flames down the hallway, burning the impeding webs up in a cloud of smoke. His body is wracked by the temporary thrill of the magic coursing through his veins before he comes back to his senses and sheepishly returns to his place away from the front ranks, apologetically taking back his lantern.

"If we must do this can we please hurry?"


[OOC: casts _Burning Hands_]


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2004)

*Marcus - Gypsy.*

Marcus shields his eyes as the flames roar down the stairway. 

He grins at Ehldannis as he hand the sorcerous scholar back his lantern. "That should do it."

Marcus moves forwards again.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2004)

Ehldannis' magic crisps the spiderwebs all the way to the bottom.  Briefly, in the small inferno, what appears to be the body of a man-sized spider can be seen deep in the webs, before it too, burns and drifts to the floor as ashes.

The stairway descends more than 60 feet, so not even Dhormium can see what's at the bottom yet, but there is no more obstruction to the path.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2004)

"Aye, nicely done."  Brioc pats Ehldannis on the shoulder as he makes his way past the elven wizard.  Holding his torch high, he peers down the staircase.

"Long way down..."  He comments, waiting for Dhormium to again take the lead.


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2004)

*Marcus the Romany.*

ooc: As I understand it, Marcus has the lead with Tullius backing him up. Dhormium is back with Grassius. Let me know if I have missed something.

Marcus sets off down the stairs, again moving carefully and checking his way as he goes. In particular, he is curious to see if he can find any trace of the spider he thought that he saw, and wary about meeting another. His short sword is in his hand.

ooc: if we run into any more webs, Marcus will use a torch to burn a path.


----------



## Krilith (Aug 31, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Long way down..." He comments, waiting for Dhormium to again take the lead.



~The look on Dhormiums face is calm as he looks down the steps. “They are just steps, whats wrong with steps? Dhormium pats Brioc on the shoulder~
“Don’t worry Brioc, you’ve probably climbed in trees higher as a youth then this thing will be deep. I’m going to have Grassus follow me down.”
~Dhormium walks over to the man and smiles~
“Grassus, we are going down the steps here, want to follow me down? It’ll be alright. Marcus is going down already as we speak.”


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 31, 2004)

*Saurial Crypts*

The stairs are roughly carved, and have accumulated a fair amount of debris, making the descent a tricky one.  Marcus finds no trace of anything that could be said to be spider.  It evidently reverted to ash, indistinguishable from the rest.

At the bottom of the stairs, Marcus pauses on the last step.  The party sees a a 30 foot square stone room, with a high (35') ceiling.  Standing around the blank stone walls are 20 human skeletons, their eyes glowing with the same pale green light as the skulls lining the hallway of the Sphinx, above.  They don't seem to be moving, so Marcus continues to examine the room.  There is a 10 foot wide iron-bound door on the west wall.  Also along the west wall, 20 feet above the ground is a ledge that runs the length of that side of the room.  Two stone gargoils sit on this ledge.  As Marcus and Tullius look back down to their level, the skeletons seem closer.  With a gasp, they realize the skeletons are moving now, raising rusty scimitars and shields

Initiative.
Marcus
Mendicus
Elhdannis
Octar
Tullius
Skeletons
Dhormium
Brioc/wolf


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2004)

*Marcus the Romarian*

Marcus shudders. _Once again we are caught with our pants down. God help us if those Gargoyles are real. Fight or withdraw?_ An image of Tullius showing off his fancy handling of the battleaxe spings to mind. _Can't let all that work go to waste._

Marcus charges forwards and attacks the skeleton directly in front of him, swinging down at the point where the neck meets the shoulder.

"Pair up." Marcus shouts as he swings at the abomination "Cover each others backs."


----------



## Krilith (Aug 31, 2004)

~Dhormium gasps as he remembers the lessons he was taught by the elder clerics at home, the Hold, “_I wonder how it is, at home. Yes, Marcus is right, pair up is the safest way. But I have a trick up my sleeve”_. Dhormium starts a pray which starts in Latin but later turns into his own tongue, while speaking his prayer he makes a clear step forward, almost presenting himself, he holds his battleaxe not as a weapon but more as a relic, holding it higher and higher until he has his  stretched arms over his head, the higher the axe rises so does the loudness of his voice~

“The walking dead, those who have lived, died but continued to remain on this plane, souls that have not departed, trapped in their dead bodies and ordered to remain. I offer you freedom, I bring you death, I bring you rest. Clangeddin Silverbeard, God of dwarves, send these lost souls away, let them rest and be gone!”



Ooc: walk into the room as good as I can and start to turn undead


----------



## Despaxas (Aug 31, 2004)

Tullius grins and stretches his muscles. "More dead things, and we didn't even have to hit em first. Ah well, we'll just do it afterwards then." Tullius drops the torch at his feet so that it still gives of light and moves next to Marcus whilst drawing his short sword and swinging his battleaxe in a whirling display of sheer battle prowess at a skeleton. "Allright people, try to keep the skeletons in front of the fighters and cover the casters and civilians. Ehldannis, time for more of your pretty fireworks." Tullius smiles at Ehldannis.

OOC: Drop torch, move and quickdraw short sword, attack skeleton.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 1, 2004)

_The Undead! Gods preserve me from these soulless montrosities!_

Ehldannis's voice raises shrilly into the chant of spellcasting as he backs away to the relative safety of Dhormium - in a fix even a Dwarven priest will do. His cracking voice and almost uncontrollably shivering body manage to force out the remainder of his spell, summoning the familiar inky, sulphurous portal and the warning howl of a fiendish wolf.

[casts _Summon Monster II_]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2004)

*Round 1*

Tullius and Marcus spring forward, smashing their weapons down on their skeletal opponents.  Perhaps nervous at their first encounter with the undead, neither swing is well-placed.  Marcus' short sword clangs off the old sheild, and Tullius' axe barely clips the collar bone. (2 pts dmg after DR).

Octar steps forward to cover the door and smashes throught the ribcage of the skeleton on the East, though it seems undeterred.  Ehldannis begins the familiar chanting of his conjuration spell.

Dhormium shoulders and elbows his way through to the front, past the panicked Mendicus, Grassus and wolf, but is unable to get very far with his prayer yet.

In the room, Tullius, Marcus and Octar find themselves quickly surrounded by whirling bones and steel.  Miraculouly, not one of the men is struck.

_Brioc, then round 2_


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 1, 2004)

Tullius whirls and dances among the skeletons, chopping here, slicing there, stabbing at another. A look of ecstacy on his face and a slightly mad glint in his eyes he dances the dervish of death.

OOC: Full attack (Dervish of Death sounds so much cooler)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

"Wolf, guard!"  Brioc points to Grassus.  This done, he throws his torch to the ground and starts to chant, calling out to the river behind them.  The misty shape of a crocodile starts to form amid the skeletons...


_(*OoC:* Casting _Summon Nature's Ally II_ in place of _Warp Wood_.)_


----------



## Krilith (Sep 1, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Wolf, guard!" Brioc points to Grassus.



~While Dhormium tries to get into the room he notices Briocs command and thanks the druid in thought, entering the centre of the room Dhormium starts his prayer to repel the walking dead~

ooc: walk into the room and try to turn.


----------



## doghead (Sep 1, 2004)

*Marcus the Romarian*

"Try and form an arc across the door. To keep those inside safe. And give Ehldannis room to cast his magics."

Marcus continues attacking. He concentrates on taking one out at a time, while keeping a wary eye out on any coming from the side*. He tries to keep Tullius back covered, and hope Tullius is doing the same. But he takes what opportunities come up to move into position, and urges the others to do likewise.

ooc: melee +8 mw shortsword (1d6, 19-20x2), Dodge on any flanking skeleton.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2004)

*Round 2*

In the hallway, there is great changing of positions and mystical chanting, while in the room, there is the chaos of battle.

Marcus thrusts dead center into his formost opponent, smiling at his accuracy, but finds his small blade seemed to do no more than chip at a rib in the chest cavity, there being no heart whose beatings to stop.

Ehldannis' fiendish wolf appears amidst the chaos, grabbing a skeleton by its spine and shaking it to pieces.  Octar and Tullius both manage to down their opponents, as well, though it takes a blow of both Tullius' weapons to do it.  Their sharp blades just don't seem very effective against the fleshless creatures.

The skeletons also attack rather ineffectively.  Their movements are slow and almost random.  Despite completely surrounding Marcus and Tullius, they are barely able to hit once, dealing Tullius only a minor scrape (3 pts)

At last the voice of the dwarf can be heard over the din, as he reaches the climax of his incantation.  Although the words mean little to the rest, the skeletons understand it well.  They stagger and the light dims in their eyes.  They with a weak crash, ten of them collapse to the floor in small heaps of bone and dust.

As the opposition collapses, a large crocodile appears in their midst, and smashes another with its tail.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 2, 2004)

Tullius looks at Dhormium with an expression of awe. "Wow, that was really something Dhormium. Can you do that again?" He spins into another skeleton and tries to use his battleaxe as a bludgeoning tool, trying to smash the skeleton instead of chopping at it*.

*No idea if this would work, I'm going to try to use the flat of the blade. Normally that would do subdual damage but in this case ... up to you manzanita.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2004)

Checking that Wolf has followed his command, Brioc steps forwards to stand beside Marcus and Tullius, trying to form the arc as instructed.  He slashes at the closest skeleton, unsure as to what effect his scimitar will have.


----------



## doghead (Sep 2, 2004)

*Marcus the Romarian*

"Dhormium tötet 10!"*

Like Tullius, Marcus is impressed by Dhormium's power against the undead. And like Tullius, he uses sweeping blows of his weapon. 

Marcus holds his position until Brioc and Octar move up to complete the arc. If he can, he'll attempt to strike the skeleton attacking Tullius. Otherwise, he'll hold his attack until a skeleton moves into range.

ooc: * which is (probably bad) german. which is proably not really the same as the germanic that Marcus speaks. I was really rather hoping to find something in Berber (is that a language?). Oh well.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 3, 2004)

~Pleased with the effect Dhormium turns to the remaining skeletons and repeats his calling to Clangeddin to expel the remaining skeletons~


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 3, 2004)

*Round 3*

The group reorganizes in an arc around the door, while the fiendish wolf and crocodile wade into the remaining skeletons.  A moment later, Dhormium's incantations destroy the remaining undead crumbling them into dust.

_[combat over]_


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 4, 2004)

Ehldannis breathes out an audible sigh of relief. _We have faced the dead yet ourselves lived on. _ 

Soon his curiousity gets the better of his fear and he begins searching the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2004)

The skeletons, once destroyed, crumble to bones and soon disolve into dust.  There is no obvious treasure or even anything at all else in the room.  Just the large door, and ledge overhead w/the two gargoil statues.


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

"Hold a minute Ehldannis, please," Marcus says, throwing up and arm but not touching the sorcerer. Marcus gives the Gargoyles a wary look. _They are still motionless but ... legend has it that they can live. What is it that will set them off?_

"I don't like the look of those," he says motioning towards the Gargoyles. "Is there any way to tell if they live? And what will set them to action if they do? Approaching the door? Attempting to open it?"


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 4, 2004)

"You want to know if they're alive?" Tullius shrugs, sheathes his weapons and with startling speed draws his bow and shoots an arrow at one of the gargoyles. "That should wake it up." Tullius chuckles.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 5, 2004)

Tullius' arrow flies true, shattering on the left gargoil as though it were stone.  No subsequent motion can be detected.  The gargoils sit about 10 feet apart on the ledge, each just beyond an edge of the door below.


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

-- double post --


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

"You idiot!" Marcus snarles at Tullius before he managaes to catch hold of himself. Furious at Tullius, but even more so at himself for not having kept watch on the smug fool, Marcus busies himself watching the Gargoyles for movement while he stuggles to master the storm inside. And the urge to shove Tullius's bow down his throat. _Here and now is not the place._

A short time later, satisfied that the gargoyles haven't moved, he turns and walks away to where Ehldannis stands. But the storm still blows to strong for him to speak calmly yet.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 5, 2004)

Tullius shrugs. "You wanted to know if it was a Gargoyle ... what's the problem?" Tullius shoulders his bow again. "We could have pranced about here trying to discover whether they were statues or not for hours. I merely expedited the situation." Tullius pauses a bit and looks straight into Marcus' eyes. "And NEVER call me an idiot again. If you think I did something wrong you can tell me but I will not stand for insults."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 6, 2004)

_They are ever one step away from conflict these humans, how have they not destroyed themselves? These appear good men, and yet..... What would Rome do if we succeed in our quest?_

"Please, let us move on. I would rather spend no more time in this place of death. Let us be prepared for attack and open the door."


----------



## doghead (Sep 6, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy.*

A number of responses come to mind, but Ehldannis speaks first. 

Marcus can't bring himself to rebuff the scholar's entreaty, and so he just glances at Tullius and shrugs and holds his peace.

"I'll take a look at the door. Please keep an eye on the...," he lifts his chin in the direction of the gargoyles, "for me would you."

Marcus sheathes his sword and moves over to the doors, glancing up at the gargoyles between careful sweeps of the floor he crosses and the door and surroundings. He starts with the lock, but doesn't touch anything til he has had a good look, and then a listen.

ooc: Disable Device +7, Listen +6, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +7, Search +4. I think that is all the relevent numbers.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2004)

The double doors are locked, but the mechanism is mostly rusted through, and Marcus has little trouble picking it.  He detects no traps or suspicious things.  The gargoils do not move.  The doors open into a large unlit hall.  The room extends beyond the torchlight to the west, but walls are visible to the North and South about 40 feet apart.  A door is visible on the north wall.


----------



## doghead (Sep 7, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus breathes a sigh of relief. He signals the others to ready themselves then pushes the door ajar and glances through the crack, scanning the room for danger. He listens. Then when all seems quiet, he draws his sword. One last thing occures to him, and he signals to Mendicus to keep an eye on the gargoyles. _Damn it. We've had Manticores and Sphinxes._ As an after thought, he indicates for Brioc, Octar, Tullius and Dhormium to form an arc as they did last time. Once he gets their agreement (assuming that he does) ...

He swings the doors open carefully. As the doors open he slips through and off to one side.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 7, 2004)

Tullius draws his weapons and moves through the door. Forming up with the rest to cover the door.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 7, 2004)

~Dhormium follows in behind tullius, holding his battleaxe firmly in his hand. Glancing occasionally towards the ceiling to heed marcus' warnings about the gargoyles~

ooc: can dhormium spot anything odd about the stonework around here? Seeing difference between the stone tiles on the floor?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2004)

*crypts*

The party moves cautiously into the room.  Dhormium inspects the stonework.  It is similar to what has been used ever since the party entered the hallway leading to the Sphinx room.  It seems very high quality and distinct from the rest of the caverns thus far.

About 50 feet into the room a heavy black curtain hangs across the room from the ceiling, which is about 10 feet high.  A ten foot gap in the curtain in the center of the room reveals a wall of bars, and behind that, a large golden throne.

_Hmmm...I seem to be unable to attach a map at the moment.  Don't forget that there is a double door on the north wall about 10 feet into the room._


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 7, 2004)

"I wonder if the bars are to keep something on that side in, or something on this side out? Regardless, I like this not, perhaps we should investigate the door."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2004)

map - trying again.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

"Or perhaps," Marcus muses quietly while gazing intently at the bars, "it is a trap that has been sprung." He turns his attention to the floors and walls looking for any triggers or release mechanisms*.

"But I agree. Lets check the door. I don't like leaving our backs exposed." Which gives Marcus an idea. "Perhaps those big doors can be closed as well." For Marcus is *convinced* that those gargoyles are going to be trouble at some point or another.

ooc: * Search +4.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2004)

*searching*

Marcus is able to close the double doors behind them fairly easily, although the lock no longer works, so without some additional fortification, they would not hold out an enemy more than a round.

He then starts to examine the floors and walls for signs of traps or mechanisms.  He finds none of these to start, but does almost immediately find a secret door.  Built into the south wall about 5 feet into the room is a cleverly disguised door, different than the earlier secret doors found.  It looks like it would have to be forced open.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 9, 2004)

"Let us investigate the hidden doorway. If their is any trap in this room it may navigate us safely past it."


----------



## doghead (Sep 9, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus nods and returns his attention to the hidden door, once again looking for any lock or opening mechanism. 

If he can't find anything, he turns his attetion to working out which way the door swings. "It looks like this one will need to be forced," Marcus says with a look at Octar and Tullius with a shrug, grunt not being his strong point*, "Unless someone has another way to open it."

"Dhormium, can you stay close. If there are more of the walking dead through here, you are by far the most effective against them."

A dark cloud crosses Marcus' face as he remembers how _ineffective_ he was with the skeletons. _Should have brought that flail. Not much you can do about it now._

ooc: Marcus is a bit of a lightweight. I'm assuming that Tillius and Octar are two of the bigger members of the group. If not, substitute appropriately.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2004)

*Crypt 1*

Tullius and Octar put their shoulders to the door and crash it open on their first try.  They see a 20 by 20 room, the walls painted with images of exotically dressed lizardmen, wielding weapons and magic.  In the room is a table, chair and sarcophogus.  Several pieces of jewlry and lizard figurines lay on the table, as well as a gold plate and cup.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 9, 2004)

"This must be what G'ruk was looking for," says Octar neutrally.  He had held no paticular affection for the lizardman, and in fact had distrusted him, but his sudden death had seemed like a poor ending for anyone.  He even think of adding the addenum of "He'll never find it now."  It's fairly obvious, and Octar's in no mood to waste words.

_ooc: Back!  My apologies for the long absence.

What's Octar's HP at right now?_


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 9, 2004)

"Well, well. Interesting find, it seems as if the lizardmen we know today were not always so primitive. I wonder what happened." Tullius gazes into the room with a sad look. He walks into the room checking around for traps and hidden enemies.


----------



## doghead (Sep 9, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus moves around the room in the opposite direction of Tullius, likewise checking for any traps. As he passes them, Marcus finds himself idly gauging the value of the items. But somewhat to his surprise, he find unmoved by the sight of the gold and jewelry. Oh, of course they will be useful for things that need doing once this quest is all over. But otherwise ... Marcus shrugs slightly, and returns his attentions to checking for dangers. 

Once thats done, he turns his attention to the sarcophogus.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 9, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Well, well. Interesting find, it seems as if the lizardmen we know today were not always so primitive. I wonder what happened."




"Indeed, it seems they were a significant threat even to the might of Melnibone, Brioc's sword bears witness to that."

Ehldannis is fascinated by the painted walls, momentarily forgetting even the promise of magic. He slowly wanders the room gazing in wonder at the pictures, trying to make some sense of them.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2004)

It is difficult to guage the value of the items.  They could be stripped of gold and sold, but that would net probably less than 100 gps.  To the right buyer in Rome or Switzerland, they could net a good deal.  They are small enough to fit into backpacks, but might be broken unless treated very carefully.

The sarcophogus is inlaid with gold and turquoise and is man sized.  It is carved to resemble a lizardman.

Tullius finds no sign of traps.
_
Octar is at 14 hps, but this is based on 4th level stats.  Once you level him up, he can add his 5th level hps to that amount._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2004)

_OK, no one wants to make the first move here.  That's OK.  In this instance it doesn't much matter.  I'm going to assume some actions to keep it moving._

Marcus examines the sarcophogus.  With a little prying from his knife it comes open, revealing a small, shriveled, very dead mummy.

Seeing no egress from this little crypt, the party returns to the larger room.

_Does anyone take the grave items?_


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 12, 2004)

"Well, this dead guy obviously doesn't need this jewelry. What say you, I'll hold on to them we might be able to sell it in Rome?" If the rest doesn't disaprove Tullius will gather the valuables and hold them.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2004)

*Macus the Gypsy.*

Marcus shrugs. 

"I'd leave it for now. Some of it looks delicate, and easily broken in a fight. We can collect it later if we wish, on the way out."

Marcus heads back out the way they came.

"The other door?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 12, 2004)

"Before we leave, let me investigate a little further."

Ehldannis mutters a quick incantation and scans the room and items in it with eyes now glowing bright green. [casts _Detect Magic_]


----------



## Krilith (Sep 12, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Well, this dead guy obviously doesn't need this jewelry. What say you, I'll hold on to them we might be able to sell it in Rome?"



~Alarm horns start going of at even the notion of taking a relic from a holy place, the intricate traps that are rumoured to protect the dwarven graves flash back into Dhormiums memory.~
“I thinks it’s better to leave those here Tullius, from what I have seen how the people who build this place can hide secret passageways and other traps, remember the fire coming out of the floor? I think that it is safe to assume that the rooms is under the safe protection. Lets get that potion for the sphinx first and after that take another look around, but expect a trap or something else that you do not like to happen.
Elhdanis, i know i don't need to say this, but be carefull.”


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2004)

*detect magic*

Ehldannis concentrates and slowly turns a complete rotation.  He then turns west and stands still for a minute concentrating.  He has detected magic to the West.  He thinks there are three different faint auras, about 20 feet directly west, their combination making it impossible to detect what type. He is standing about 5 feet from the west wall of the room.  He also detects a faint evocation aura about 25 feet above him.  The ceiling is about 10 feet high.  Dhormium is able to estimate that the spider web stairs the descended brought them down about 30 feet vertically.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 13, 2004)

"I have detected the presence of magic, but not in this room. I suspect there are more hidden chambers to the west of this one and possibly one above us, although I am not sure how we might reach it. Given that this area is a tomb, I would like to take the time to carefully search all the walls if you can all be patient with me."


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 13, 2004)

"By all means, Magister Arcanum, if there are secret rooms here we must find them. Can I help?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 13, 2004)

"Your patience is all I ask. I know enough of humans to realise the price of such."

At the looks his comment garners Ehldannis at least has the good graces to appear embaressed. He clears his throat and then busies himself inspecting the walls and floor of the room for secret doors. [Search +10]


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus snorts at Eldannis's observation on humnas, then bursts out laughing (although he does try and muffle it) when the Ehldannis flushes slightly pink.

"I'll do what I can also." * _Perhaps it will speed things up. No wonder the elvan folk live so long. They need all the time they can get given how long they take to do anything!_ The failure of the gargoyles to live up to Marcus' expectations (so far) has put him in a better mood.

ooc: * aide another if it will help. if not, ignore the above, Marcus will return to the main room and keep watch there. Perhaps give it another going over as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2004)

Searching the walls and ceiling of the small crypt reveals no secret doors.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 14, 2004)

Octar shrugs, his armor clanking.  "Let's move on."  He turns from the room to enter the main chamber, unconcerned with looting the lizardmen's tomb.  The idea the civilization was not Roman, and thus it is worthy of being subjected to whatever Romans choose to do, is an attitude that Octar can easily take in reference to ancient, non-human cultures, even if he would be uncomfortable with the suggestion that, say, modern Dwarves or Elves were somehow inferior.  The distance of time and the alien nature of the lizardmen reduced it to simply pretty trinkets in a dusty room.

"Should we check out the bars, or head through the doors?"  He gives the double doors a nod and points to them with his sword.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 14, 2004)

"I would like to inspect the southern wall first, I believe there may be more hidden crypts."


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus looks at Octar. "The doors opposite? I'll give them a once over if you keep an eye on my back."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2004)

Ehldannis, knowing approximately where and what to look for, soon finds another hidden door, about 15 feet west of the last one found on the south wall.  It is virtually identical to the one just found, and will also have to be forced open.  

Marcus examines the double doors on the North wall.  They open inwards, and seem to be barred from the inside.  There is a wax seal on the outside.  Dusting it off a bit, it seems to be an image of a lizardman face.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 15, 2004)

"Going through again, yes?"  Says Octar, and assuming there are no paticular objections, goes about the business of knocking the door down.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC: umm which one TH ??? suggest we check out the secret one first and check the other for traps before we go through


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 15, 2004)

Tullius moves up to the secret door, ready to break it down.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 15, 2004)

Aye, I meant the secret one.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 15, 2004)

~Dhormium waits patiently until the door is opened by a pair of shoulders~


----------



## doghead (Sep 15, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy.*

Marcus straightens up and gives the northern door an appraising glance. He whistles quietly, but loudly enough to get the attention of Brioc wherever he is.

"Brioc. This is interesting. A seal no less. The lizard men again it looks like. No wonder G'ruk was so keen to get down here."

Marcus' curiosity has been peaked, but until Brioc says otherwise, Marcus decides not to try anthing with the door.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2004)

Brioc won't be saying much for the next month, but it looks like the group is making good progress even w/o its fearless leader.

Tullius and Octar again put their shoulders to the door.  On the second impact, the old door gives way in a cloud of dust, plaster and splinters.  This time, they seem to be greeted by something alive, or at least, not completely dead.

The two ex-legionaires are immediately set upon by two gaunt and grey lizardmen, whose eyes glow a pale red.  Behind them are 6 skelletons, as well as some furniture and chests, which are hardly noticed at present.

The two warriors are momentarily stunned as the ghastly lizardmen advance slashing with their glistening claws

initiative (no surprise round)
23-Ehldannis
19-'lizardmen'
18-Brioc
17-Mendicus, Octar, Dhormium
14-wolf
9 -Marcus
8 -Tullius


----------



## Krilith (Sep 15, 2004)

~Dhormium is visibly not impressed by the surprise and laughs a loud laugh. He lowers his battleaxe and almost poses while he stands there. He starts talking in latin with the hope they understand him~
“I am a priest of Clangeddin Silverbeard, the dwarven war god, your skeletons are no match for my powers and you two will be dealt with easily as well. Surrender yourselves or you will fall where you stand!!”

Ooc: no combat action. Diplomacy +6


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 15, 2004)

Tullius grunts and draws his weapons with startling speed. Whirling them in front of him to drive the strange lizardmen back he waits for an opening to strike.

OOC: Nice "diplomacy" Dhormium, sounds more like intimidation to me 

Quick draw weapons and full attack, if the diplomacy fails that is


----------



## doghead (Sep 16, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Hearing Dhormium's challenge, Marcus swiftly crosses the main hall to the first hidden door. He cuts across in an arc, trying to remain unseen, at least for a while. He draws his shortsword and looks glances through the door, hoping that maybe he can surprise one of the opponents.

[szie=1]ooc: looking for a sneak attack (assuming that its possible) or a flank, rear, surprise attack - melee +8 mw shortsword (1d6, 19-20x2)[/size]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 16, 2004)

*crypt fight*

The lizardmen move in almost complete silence, slashing at the fighters.  They make no response to Dhormium.  Observent party members notice Brioc's scimitar, though drawn, is not glowing.  

They spill out though the door, forcing Octar and Tullius back a step.  Octar's sheild keeps his opponent at bay, but the other one catches a claw through Tullius' chain shirt.  Though the wound is slight (2 pts), Tullius a chill deep into his being.  He shakes it off, but knows this is no living lizardman.

Brioc moves in next to Tullius, and slashes with his black scimitar.  He and Tullius both sink their weapons into their undead opponent, Tullius hewing off the creature's left arm with his axe, though no blood appears to flow.

Octar also imbeds his sword in his opponent's breast, to little apparent effect.

Marcus siddles around behind Octar, but currently the enemy is bottled up in the doorway.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 16, 2004)

"Hah, more of these dead freaks. Dhormium, do your thing!" Tullius grins in anticipation while slashing and hacking at the dead lizardman in front of him. His battleaxe chopping down on the other arm and his shortsword whistling through the air.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 16, 2004)

~What, no blood? These lizards must be undead as too. Dhormium raises his battleaxe once again, holding it proudly and speaks his prayer~ “Clangeddin God, give me the strength to defeat my enemy! I offered mercy but they defied me, let me now offer them their death!”

Ooc: turn undead,  charmisma mod +1
Tullius, I used diplomacy to convince them it was wiser to surrender.  
I admit the alternative I offered was a bit...ahm...harsh? So intimidate would have been a good 2nd, but I don’t have a lot of skillpoints in that one.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 17, 2004)

Octar sets about in a businesslike fashion dismembering the undead lizardmen.  He is surprised he is not more disconcerted by the dead moving- but then, maybe it is because they are not human dead, and thus not much more strange than a live lizardman.

Am moved, and internet access is likely to be good, but it looks like I'm going to be working 12+ hour days, 7 days a week.  Or so they tell me.  I wouldn't feel worried about it, except they're also giving me _responsibility._  All quite intimidating for a recent high-school graduate.

Anyway, I'm not dropping out by any means, and should be on every 2-3 days, I think.  Here goes.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2004)

_Good luck, TH!_

The undead continue to fight despite their wounds.  One slips a talon past Octar's sheild.  Although it is only a scratch (2 pts dmg), Octar too, feels a deep chill set in.  Steeling himself, he is able to shake it off.

Brioc and Octar slash at their opponents, doing minor damage.  Then Dhormium holds up his waraxe symbol, and calls on the power of his god.  Immediately, the lizardmen release a high-pitched scream, and cover their faces with what hands they have left.  Behind them, the skeletons quiver, then fall to pieces.  As the lizardmen stumble into retreat, Tullius hacks them apart.

_[battle over]_

Inside, the room is painted similarly to the last crypt.  This one holds no sarcophogus, instead merely a table, a chair and a chest.  The chest's lid is clear crystle.  Inside two potion flasks, a bone scrollcase, and a jumble of gold coins.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 18, 2004)

~Dhormium lowers his battleaxe and is extremely content~ 
"See, the power of God Clangeddin, offering mercy when it could vanquish one with the same effort. Clangeddin Silverbeard, I thank you for the trust and power you grant me."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 18, 2004)

Octar smiles.  "Impressive."


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus considers Dhormium for a while. Marcus has never had much time for priests. He's never had anything against them, but has never had any problems with not having one around.

Marcus catches Dhormiums eye. "I agree with Octar on that. I shall be saying a word of thanks to Clangeddin before I close my eyes tonight."

Turning to the items in the room, he asks "Whats with all the chairs and tables? They strike me as odd items for a crypt. And is one of those potions *he nods in the direction of the chest* the one we have been asked to get?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 19, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry I was unable to contribute to the battle guys - not like I was needed though! - My modem blew up and I'm in a net cafe at the moment. My net access is prolly gonna be a bit patchy for the next couple o' weeks, please auto-pilot Ehldannis for me Manzanita.]

Ehldannis will scan the items in the chest, and the rest of the room for that matter, whilst his spell is still active and relay the results to his companions. He will then complete a detailed search or the walls and floor for any hidden doors or compartments. 

"I suspect the chest may be trapped. Marcus are you able to investigate before we open it?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2004)

*Marcus Romeri of the Gypsies*

Marcus nods in response to Ehldannis's request, and sets about checking the chest for traps.

ooc: Search +4, Disable Device +7.

Yeah I know, as the 'party rogue' Marcus is a bit of a lightweight. Sorry. I built him to a concept, which wasn't adventuring. Skills are something I shall be working on the next time we level.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2004)

*October 23rd 1 pm*

_OK, since Elhdannis didn't cast any spells in the fight against the wights, I'll assume he was continuing to concentrate on his _detect magic _ spell._

Ehldannis detects magic in the chest.  He decides there are three magic items contained there, all fairly minor.

The chairs and table are ancient and decrepid, not to mention valueless.

Marcus kneels to examine the ancient chest, feeling a bit daunted by the task.  Noticing no mechanisms or runes, Marcus inserts a skeleton key into the lock.  A small click is heard almost immediately, but instead of opening the lock, a crossbow bolt shoots out of a nigh-invisible hole in the wall, barely missing Marcus and shattering loudly off the stone wall.  That done, Marcus again probes the lock, and after a brief skillful probe, it clicks open.

The potions are in steel flasks, marked with strange runes.  The scroll can be easily opened.  After a bit of a conference, Dhormium identifies the scroll as containing the clerical spells _Magic circle against Evil_, and _Restoration_.  A bit of shifting, counting and guesswork puts the count of gold coins at about 300.

Ehldannis is unable to find any secret doors in the room.


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2004)

*Marcus Romeri of the Gypsies.*

Marcus steps back from the chest. 

_You're going to have to learn to distinguish a "click" from a "click"._

Looking at the three potions more closely, Marcus rumages around in his memory for the description of the one the sphinx seeks.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 19, 2004)

"Close one there Marcus, better be more careful." Tullius wanders around the room checking stuff out, just browsing.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 19, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Marcus catches Dhormiums eye. "I agree with Octar on that. I shall be saying a word of thanks to Clangeddin before I close my eyes tonight."



~Dhormium considers the bolt that just passed Marcus and crashed into the wall, Marcus, Clangeddin might just have heard that. The dwarf laughs, and does not care if he is misunderstood, he walks op to Marcus and pats him on the back.
“Hahaa, well there Marcus it seems you found that trap after all, good job lad. I think Clangeddin will be pleased with your attention Marcus, He might even had a something to do with you finding this 'surprise' over here.
Now those scrolls are quite interesting and could come in handy too.
But lets say we hurry up around here, we are almost finished here….and I’m getting hungry.”


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 20, 2004)

"Let's take the treasure and move to the other door, shall we? If one of these potions is the one the creature wants we will find out when we get back." Tullius starts moving to the door if nobody minds.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2004)

Neither potion is marked with the sign wanted by the Sphinx


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 20, 2004)

Octar takes Tullius' suggestion as an order, or close enough, trooping out again and setting himself up outside the double doors to wait for the others.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 21, 2004)

~Dhormium follows Octar out of the cramped room as well. Outside his gaze falls uppon the gold throne, and speaks to Octar~
"What a fancy chair they have there eh? would mind to sit on it if I where a king."

ooc: anything specific about the the throne?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 21, 2004)

Octar nods in agreement.  _A pity it's too heavy to take with us...._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2004)

_We're currently missing Doghead and Jarval.  Thomas, perhaps you could return Doghead's favor and NPC Marcus.  As for Jarval, I'll NPC him, but you need to take actions w/o your fearless leader.  _


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 23, 2004)

_Sure thing Manzanita._

"Ehldannis," says Marcus.  "Could you look at this door with that spell of yours?  See if there's anything special there."  He walks up to the double doors again and inspects them carefully, extremely cautious after his previous close call.  He checks for traps and then turns to the others.  "It's barred from the other side.  Either you strong boys can smash it down or we could see if we can get past those bars there."  

Octar shrugs.  "Either way is good for me.  We might save some effort if we can go around."


----------



## Krilith (Sep 23, 2004)

~Dhormium walks towards the bars, he assumes Marcus will alert him for any traps he could have find, _Otherwise I’ll find them myself, Hah!_ Dhormium takes a close look and inspects the structure~
"Clangeddin favor war but he also favors strength. If you want I could try to bend these bars a little, but I do expect that there is another way in. If we cannot find it though, we could try and resort to muscles power.
~Dhormium glances towards Octar~ "Care to help me out here Octar?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

_Ehldanis' detect magic spell has expired by now.  _ 

When Dhormium goes all the way up to the bars, he is able to see the throne in more detail.  It is covered in strange runic symbols and has carved monster faces on it.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 24, 2004)

Ehldannis will imspect the rest of the walls up to the bars, looking for any other hidden doors.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

Good guess, but Ehldannis finds no more secret doors.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 25, 2004)

Octar shrugs.  "Looks like we either try to force the bars or force the doors."  He takes a look at the bars.  "And they look pretty thick to me.  We might have to hack down the door if we want to go farther."

Inspired by Ehldannis, Marcus has been checking the iron bars for one that might be lose it its fittings, rusted, or otherwise more malleable, plus anything else of note.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 25, 2004)

The bars do look pretty sturdy, but they are old.  Marcus and Dhormium can identify a couple that look weaker than the others.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 26, 2004)

"Well, let's give it a try, Dhormium."  Octar sheaths his sword and unbuckles his shield from his arm, and then (in concert with Dhormium) attempts to wrench or bend one of the weaker bars so that the group can pass.

I think in this case the weaker of us makes an aid another check.  I see no reason not to take 20 and spend two minutes at it.


----------



## Krilith (Sep 26, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Well, let's give it a try, Dhormium." Octar sheaths his sword and unbuckles his shield from his arm, and then (in concert with Dhormium) attempts to wrench or bend one of the weaker bars so that the group can pass.



~Dhormium mutely agrees with Octar’s suggestion and also starts to remove his shield and hangs his battleaxe on his belt. The dwarf approaches the bars he and Marcus found to be the least resilient and beckons Octar. Assuming Octar is ready and standing next to him the cleric speaks a short powerful prayer asking for strength.
“Clangeddin God of War and Strength, give me the strength we need to bend these bars”, Speaking in latin again he explains to Octar, “When your god is the dwarven god of Strenght, it is wisdom to ask for his blessing at moments like this.”
~And with that Dhormium’s hands grip the bars and places his feet firmly on the ground. When Octar starts pulling on the metal bar too Dhormiums arms and legs start to swell slightly, muscles rippling under his skin.~
“BEND IN THE NAME OF GOD SILVERBEARD!!”

Ooc: using feat of strength, granted in the strength domain. Strenght 18.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

Despite the heroic effort, and the aged bars, the group cannot budge them. 

_There is a gate, by the way, in the center of the bars.  It is closed with a large built in lock.  Sorry if I neglected to mention that earlier._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 26, 2004)

A gate?  Well, don't we feel silly now.   Take 20.

Macus checks the gate for traps and then sets to it with his lockpicks.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus detects no traps, but finds himself utterly unable to pick the lock.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 27, 2004)

Marcus sighs.  "Well, guess we go the other way."

Octar has already redonned his shield and drawn his sword.  "Let's get to it," he says.


----------



## Despaxas (Sep 27, 2004)

Tullius laughs aloud when he sees the faces of Marcus, Octar and Dhormium. "Hahahaha, aren't you a bunch of sad looking people. Cheer up, we'll find another way. Or if you want we could try to use one of the benches as a battering ram." Tullius chuckles a bit more.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

_Nothing presents itself as a good battering ram.  The tables chairs, even the sarcophogus, are old and hardly capable of smashing down a still door.  Perhaps the gargoils  _


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 30, 2004)

"I think we're going to have to hack one or the other down- and I, for one, don't feel like notching my sword to ruin.  Let's try knocking down the wooden door."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2004)

*The north door*

Together, Octar and Tullius smash open the door on the northern wall.  It was well-built, and thick.  But very old.

Inside, the rectangular room extends 25 feet north, and is 20 feet wide.  Against the North wall is a stone crypt, about ten feet long, three  feet high, and five feet wide.  It is featureless and topped by a thick stone hingeless slab.

Otherwise, the room is similar to the others recently entered.  It has faded paintings of powerful lizardmen on the walls, and a fragile table and two chairs.  On the table are the remains of ancient food and drink.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 4, 2004)

Ehldannis lets his curiousity get the better of him for a while and spends time just looking at the paintings, trying to interpret them if he can. He eventually recollects his wits and goes about a methodical search of the room for any secret doors.


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2004)

*Marcus, a gypsy*

After having done this a couple of times now, Marcus and the others coordinate their efforts much more easily now.

Marcus either assists Ehldannis or Tullius, or searchs himself. Whichever is the most efficient.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2004)

No secret doors are found.


----------



## Krilith (Oct 5, 2004)

~Dhormium frowns and throws his arms up in air~
"Bah, we've found some undead...there is a very nice looking chair and a stupid gate we can't open! i can't believe this is happening.
Octar, want to have another go at the gate? maybe we can budge if we hassle it a while...have we searched everywhere? Eldhanis..did we check around the place where we came down the stairs? the one you quite effectively cleared out?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 6, 2004)

"Perhaps," says Octar reluctantly, "We should see what's in the crypt."  Oh, he _knows_ what's in the crypt- something that will be quite unhappy its coffin lid just got lifted off.  Regardless, it seems to him the most likely place for the potion.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

DM note:  Ehldannis might check his spell list before giving up on further progress down here...


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 6, 2004)

"I have magic that can aid us but I am unable to use it without undertaking the appropriate mental exercises.... which are usually more effective after a period of mental rest, what you humans would call sleep.  Are we planning on staying down in these caverns until we have found what we are seeking? If so perhaps we can follow Dhormium's suggestion and search all the walls and corridors back the way we have come."


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 6, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan. Let's do it!" Tullius starts going over all the walls.


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2004)

*Marcus Romeri*

Marcus considers Ehldannis' question for a moment.

"There really isn't anywhere to go. The surface is a fair trek away, and I'm not sure how the sphinx would react to us disappearing up to the surface. Perhaps its easiest to just take some time down here.

"We can work on the walls and gate while Ehldannis rests."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

The party finds no secret doors on the ground level in either room.  The gargoils seem to gaze down malevalently from their ledge as the skeleton room is searched.  But they envince no sign of life.  The only obvious next moves here in the crypts would be to open the last 'coffin' or to somehow get through the metal gate.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 8, 2004)

Octar looks up at the gargoyles.  "Perhaps there's a switch or something up there?"


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 8, 2004)

Tullius sighs. "Well, let's open up the coffin first, deal with whatever is inside it and then try to open the door with brute force."


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2004)

*Marcus*

Marcus shrugs. Tullius' suggestion is as good as any. Marcus turns and walks over to the coffin. He is moving around it, giving it a preliminary going over when suddenly he stops.

"Someone is keeping an eye on the gargoyles, right?"


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 9, 2004)

"Sure." Tullius grins. "Want me to shoot them again?" He snickers, raising his hands. "Just kidding guys." Tullius positions himself near the door where he can attack the gargoyles if they happen to animate, drawing his weapons he nods to Marcus. "Go ahead, but be careful there might be more of those undead freaks inside."


----------



## Krilith (Oct 12, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Go ahead, but be careful there might be more of those undead freaks inside."



~_Bah, more dead freaks, and I think I can only ask Clangeddin to help me one more time!_ Dhormium walks up to Marcus, axe drawn and ready to use~
”Marcus, I’ve got your back, you just open that tomb. Let me cast a spell on myself first…My beard twitches, and that can only mean one thing, or no, two really, but considering ate just a while ago…it means we have some fighting to do…”
~Dhormiun focuses and chants a small prayer~
”God Silverbeard, protect me while I spread Your name!”


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies*



			
				Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Sure." Tullius grins. "Want me to shoot them again?" He snickers, raising his hands. "Just kidding guys."




Marcus snorts with laughter. The guy is incorrigible. But at Tullius' offer to stand watch, Marcus nods. "Thanks," he says. "I would feel much better with you watching them and," he turn to Dhormium, "with you at my back."

And with that Marcus sets about checking for (and disarming if necessary) traps before opening the coffin.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2004)

*The Crypt of the Black King*

At Marcus' first touch, the thick stone lid to the tomb seems to shatter, sending shards of rock flying across the room. Marcus instinctively drops to the floor, but Dhormium and Octar are hit by shrapnel (3 and 2 pts dmg respectively).

Out of the dust springs a tall gaunt figure, wrapped in grey cloth, its face elongated like those of lizard men.  It dexterously leaps out of the tomb, and extends its clawlike hands at Marcus.

Initiative:
20- Ehldannis, 
15-Brioc, wolf
10-Mummy, Tullius
9-Octar
7-Marcus
1-Dhormium

_We've had a slow spell; hope everyone's still here!_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 13, 2004)

_"Sh-t!"_  Octar strikes out instinctively.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 13, 2004)

_The living dead! Our doom is upon us!_

Ehldannis freezes momentarily in panic, before unexpectedly his magic calls within him and rises almost unbidden to his lips. Watching himself in shocked disassociation he moves into the clear space between Brioc and the creature, pulling the magic pearl from the folds of his robe. He intones his spell in a confidence he doesn't truly posses as images of undead claws wrapping around his throat fill his mind. He completes the spell and a gout of flames surges forth from his outstretched hands, arcing across the creature and the walls to its left. 

[Casts _Burning Hands_, aimed to only hit the enemy]


----------



## Krilith (Oct 13, 2004)

~Dhormium feels the sting of the shards of stone scratching his flesh but remains where he is as he sees the mummified lizard stand up from its coffin. _I’ve got your back Marcus!! God Clangeddin Silverbeard I request your aid in deterring the undead for the last time today, I pray daily in Your name for moments like these!_ And so Dhormium raises his axe again that day to repell the undead~
”God silverbeard, crush this wandering fool!!”

ooc: turn undead? yesss, turnnnn the undead!!
oh, and manzanita, please note my message on the ooc.


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 13, 2004)

Tullius whirls around as he hears the stone shatter. "Now what, by the jagged teeth of Pluto, is that thing?" Tullius shrugs and moves into position next to the thing and swings his axe.


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies.*

Marcus thoughts are still trying to catch up with events when he senses as much as sees first the feet of the mummy land beside him and then its crooked claws reaching down for him. Then all hell breaks loose as flames sear the air sending waves of heat washing over him and moments later something else enter the crowded space around him, and Marcus catches sight of glints of light off sharpened steel in the corners of his vision. 

Desperately he wills his body to move, to find a way out of the maelstrom of violence that has erupted in his little part of the room.

ooc: tumble out of trouble and into a clear space where he can draw a weapon. Sould that still be an option when his turn comes.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2004)

*Round 1*

Ehldannis is the first to move, dashing to the side and catching the mummy in a wave of fire.  (9 pts dmg)

Brioc and Octar are stunned by the appearence of this apparition and are unable to act the first round.  Brioc's wolf snarls, and remains at his master's side.

The mummy tries to whack Marcus, and succeeds.  Hitting with inhuman force, the gypsy is flung across the room into a crumpled heap. 

Tullius charges in.  Despite the terrible fear his opponent radiates, the battle-hardened centurian is undaunted, and takes Marcus' place in the lineup.

Dhormium summons the power of Clangeddin Silverbeard, but the mummy seems too strong for Dhormium's reserves.  (turn attempt failed)



_My notes say Marcus was at 9 hps.  Does this sound right?  If so, he's now at -7._


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 14, 2004)

Tullius watches as Marcus goes sailing past him, he doesn't even flinch. _Well, that's one strong litlle fellow there_ 

Dispassionately Tullius draws back his axe while feinting with his shortsword and finally he brings both to bear on his opponent, axe whistling through the air while his sword slices in from below. Tullius' body seems to move to a drumbeat only he can hear.

"Dhormium! Check out Marcus, I think he's quite hurt."


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies.*

Marcus lies motionless.

ooc: 9 HP? I haven't been keeping track of HPs, but I've no doubt your notes are good. That'll teach me to pay more attention in the future.


----------



## Krilith (Oct 14, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Dhormium! Check out Marcus, I think he's quite hurt."



~Dhormium cringes when he sees Marcus being tossed away by the mummified lizard. He turns and quickly walks to Marcus and presses his hands on Marcus’ wounds~
”Dwarf god Silverbeard, heal this warrior in you name!”
Ooc: move + cast Cure Serious Wounds, dropping my 3rd level spell.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 15, 2004)

Ehldannis steps away from the fearsome melee erupting before him and settles into the comforting drone of a summoning. Black fog coalesces and the din of combat is broken by the familiar howl of one of the wizards fiendish wolves.

[ooc: I'm pretty sure I've still got a Monster Summoning II left, if not this entry might have to become - moves away and draws bow, looking for a good angle to fire into combat!!]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 16, 2004)

Octar, incensed by Marcus' injury, attacks with a vengeance.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

*October 23rd 2 pm  Round 2*

_I've lost track of your spells too.  Perhaps you'll all have a nap before the next combat.  Current HPs down:  Brioc 16, tullius 5, Octar 27, Dhormium 2._

Ehldannis begins his familiar summoning incantations.  Brioc charges forward and hacks with his scimitar, but his black scimitar fails to penetrate the strangely hard coating of the mummy.  His wolf cowers behind the Druid.

The mummy focuses its attention on the charging Tullius, backhanding him with startling speed.  _(12 pts dmg)._

Tullius and Octar set upon the creature in earnest, penetrating its bandages with their blades and sending up puffs of white dust. _(6 & 7 pts dmg)._

Dhormium rushes to the fallen Gypsy.  Laying his hands on Marcus' crumpled form, the dwarf fills him with Divine healing.  Marcus awakes, still injured, buty alert _(now at 8 hps)._


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

*Round 3*

The party feels their old flow coming back as the press the attack against the living dead.  Ehdlannis' black wolf leaps out of a blast of acrid smoke, sinking its fangs into the mummy's right thigh(6 pts).  Tullius connects firm blows with both weapons (12 pts dmg), and Octar's sword also finds its mark(8 pts).  Brioc and the mummy swing wildly, missing.

_Elhdannis, Marcus and Dhormium can still act in round 3.  There is room for one more body to engage the mummy._


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies*

Marcus' body spasms as the divine power jerks his spirit back from darkness of the nether regions that lie between life and death. While it takes moment for his brain to reassemble all of the pieces, his body reacts instinctively and he lurches up into a sitting position.

Marcus scrambles to his feet shaking off the last vestiges of the fog in his head and drawing his sword. He glances around the room. Relief washes through him as he sees all his companions still standing. And he sees an opening. _God help me ... help us all._ He charges.

ooc: charges with short sword. Base melee +8 mw shortsword (1d6, 19-20x2) - can't remember the charge mods off the top of my head.


----------



## Krilith (Oct 16, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The mummy focuses its attention on the charging Tullius, backhanding him with startling speed. (12 pts dmg).



~_Clangeddin look! The fight is a tough one, and will I heal the injured in Your name!_ Dhormium moves over to stand behind tullius and lays his hand on him~
“Tullius! Let the Divine close some of your wounds! God Silverbeard let this warrior continue his fight!”

ooc: move behind tullius, discard 2nd lvl spiritual weapon for 'cure moderate wounds'.


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 16, 2004)

Tullius nods at Dhormium before sliding his sword into the mummies reach while chopping his axe downwards in a sort of scissor movement. "Vae mortis Victus!" *

ooc: full attack

* Woe to those death conquers. (I think  )


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2004)

*Round 3 (con't)*

Marcus leaps back up, and charges back into the fray.  His short sword deflects off the surprisingly hard body of the undead.

Dhormium comes up behind Tullius.  At his touch, the legionaire's wounds heal completely, leaving Tullius as fresh and strong as when he awoke this morning.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2004)

*Round 4*

Ehldannis' wolf again manages to get a firm bite into the Mummy's thigh, though it can't seem to pull the creature down.  Brioc raises his scimitar and smashes it down into the creature's head, splitting what remains of the skull, and sending the mummy crashing down the stone flaggings.  No longer even partially alive, it soon dissolves into dust.

[combat over]

The bottom of the crypt where the mummy lay is covered with gold coins.  There appears to be about 2000 of them.  As the party searches there, they also find a bone scroll case, and a steel flask.  Inscribed on the flask is a black symbol, which Elhdannis instantly recognizes as the one the Sphinx had drawn earlier.

Dhormium, thinking on what he'd learned about undead, recalls the details of Mummy rot. _ (knowledge religion DC=10, success)_


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies*

Marcus steps back as the mummy crumbles into a pile of dust and bone shards wrapped in scraps of linen bandage. He holds up his sword and considers it for a moment.

"So that was a zombie. Walking skeletons and now zombies. Not to mention the elementals and a sphinx. You and me weren't really made for this sort of thing." Marcus glances at Brioc's scimitar. "Hacking off slices of bread and giving the local bullies pause for though is more our level I think." Marcus frowns. "Which does somewhat raise the question, 'Why _are_ we here?'"

Marcus looks around at the others. At the puzzeled looks on the faces of his companions he bursts into laughter. "I'm all right. Honest. Just having a little chat with my sword. You don't talk to your sword?" At which he snorts with laughter again. 

He sheaths his sword carefully and looks over into the coffin.

"Thats quite alot of gold. And the sphinx's potion if I'm not mistaken, which means that we are done down here if we choose to be."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 20, 2004)

"I'm still puzzled by those bars," says Octar.  "Don't get my wrong, I think we should rest-" another thing occurs to him- _"Especially_ since if we crawl back to that... thing... like this, we'd be easy pickings."


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*



			
				TH said:
			
		

> "Especially since if we crawl back to that... thing... like this, we'd be easy pickings."




Marcus nods in agreement.

"Octar my be fond of wondering around leaving a trail of blood, but I don't think that we should all make a habit of it.

"This as as good a place as any to rest up. But I think we should post guards."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 20, 2004)

"Wise thinking Octar. The Sphinx is a cunning creature, and whilst I think it is a potential ally, it will only be on its terms. Let us not grant it any opportunities over us. If we can rest down here I will be able to prepare some helpful magic."


----------



## Krilith (Oct 20, 2004)

~Dhormium lowers his axe, and breathes relieved. “_Thank You for Your help in the battle_”. Looking about and seeing a lot of his companions wounded and taking note of his own fleshwound, “_Just a scratch”_

“yeah, lets take a rest and I’ll patch up some of those wounds of yours”



Ooc: I’ve lost track of most of my spells…manzanita…consider me converting all my spells into heal spells.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2004)

_OOC:  YOU've lost track of your spells.  I totally have too.  Nor am I feeling motivated to go back and figure it out.  Unless someone volunteers for that, let's say between Brioc and Dhormium, you have 4 CMW, 3 CLW, 2 Cure moderate wounds, and one CSW.  Actually, as I roll up these, it looks like these spells, combined w/your 5 hps/night rest brings everyone up to full HPs by morning._

The evening and night pass in eery silence.  This area of the tunnels seem quiet as a grave, in fact.  Sense of time is lost underground.  But at some point, Brioc awakes, and announces he thinks it is now the morning of the 24th of October.  Sure enough, everyone has their spells back, and feels much better after the night's rest and last night's round of cure spells.

_Please post revised spell selections if appropriate.  I'll try to do better at keeping track of spells cast this time._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 21, 2004)

"Right," says Octar, feeling refreshed and decisive.  "Let's gather this stuff up- I'll carry it, if no one else will- and take the potion back to the Sphinx.  We can ask it- her- what she knows about those iron bars, and maybe check it out.  Or maybe not, since we've still got to find what we started out searching for."


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 21, 2004)

Tullius stretches out the kinks in his back from sleeping on a cold stone floor. "Morning everyone ... at least, I think it's morning." He laughs "One word of caution, before we present the potion, is there any way of telling what it is? I'm not comfortable just giving it to her without us knowing what it is."


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2004)

*Marcus of the Gypsies*

Marcus joins the others in stretching out kinks and warming cold muscles. As quickly as possible, he slips off his coat and pulls the chain shirt back on before pulling his coat back on over it. Then he begins buckling on his belt and gear such that it is. 

"I think that we should split up the gold and stuff. That way we all share the load, and we run less risk of losing the lot in one swoop. I agree that it would be nice to know what's in the potion." He glances at Ehldannis, then Dhormium.

"My grandfather tried to teach me a little arcane lore, but I never really had a head for it."

"I also think we should decide what else we want to know from the sphinx, and how much we want to reveal with our questions."


----------



## Krilith (Oct 22, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Morning everyone ... at least, I think it's morning." He laughs "One word of caution, before we present the potion, is there any way of telling what it is? I'm not comfortable just giving it to her without us knowing what it is."



~Dhormium wakes up refreshed, “Ah good morning it is! We might have slept a little longer then necessary, but after a day like yesterday, not a problem”. Dhormium starts donning his armor. While reflecting on his actions and what happened yesterday Dhormium remembers as if it was whispered in his ear, books telling about the undead and a strange sickness they could bring with them, “Could we have contracted this strange disease? I’ll check to make sure!” Finishing his prayers Dhormium stands up and walks back to the group, hearing the last pieces of the conversation~
“Ai, Indeed a good day. I think it is wise for us to know what we have found here…I think Elhdannis should take a look. Although I have prepared a spell, he may understand it without using the divine. 
I would like to examine all of you, our encounters with the undead might have exposed us to a disease that can slowly consume you if it remains undetected”

(ooc: assuming they do stop him from checking them out, Dhormium will start checking everybody for signs (healcheck +10) if Dhorium finds it on 1 person he will not request the spell searing light this morning, but request cure disease, if he finds it on 2 people, discard all 3rd level spells and will request for cure disease in his prayers.)


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 23, 2004)

"I have access to magicks which will determine the exact nature of the potion, however they are quite strenuous and require a valuable pearl as part of the ritual. As we have no pearl I have not prepared the divination, as much as my curiousity begs to know what we will be handing over."

[OOC: If I can determine anything from the symbol on the potion from my Knowledge: Arcana or Decipher Script (both 8) or my Spellcraft (13) I will pass it on to the party]

"However, I have laid the mental frameworks to invoke two spells which I believe will be of use. The first one will open the lock on the metal door. The second will reveal the presence of any hidden portals, should my searching yesterday have been less than thorough."

The elf rubs his chin in an all too human gesture as he muses over his companions words. "As for the sphinx, if my knowledge of the creature is correct I believe it may be able to reveal the nature of the spearhead that the half orc mongrel seeks. I believe that should be our ultimate bargaining point. As for the creatures knowledge, _or concern_, about the politics of these caves, I do not think we should place too much store in it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 23, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "However, I have laid the mental frameworks to invoke two spells which I believe will be of use. The first one will open the lock on the metal door. The second will reveal the presence of any hidden portals, should my searching yesterday have been less than thorough."




Octar lets out a brief, barking laugh.  "Hah!  You should've mentioned you knew that trick before, when Dhormium and I were beaking our backs trying to wrench the door open."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2004)

Dhormium examines Tullius and Marcus for mummy rot.  Fotunately, both these brave souls seem to have resisted that curse when struck.

Ehldannis is unable to make out the symbol.

The scroll case (I'll assume) is finally opened and found to contain the divine spells of _Remove Curse _ and _Cure disease_.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 23, 2004)

"Why don't we explore what's behind the door, before we go back to the sphinx?" suggests Octar.  His curisosity is piqued.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2004)

*Marcus the Gypsy*

Marcus glances around the room and shifts his weight awkwardly.

"There is another thing I would like to ask the sphinx about. It concerns some old stories that my people know ... about a warrior sect that once found a home, and adherants, amoung my people. They have other names, but we knew them as the Shadowdancers. The path of the Shadowdancer seems to have been lost to us. I wish to find it.

"I did not want to drop this on you out of the blue in front of the sphinx," Marcus adds in way of explaination for his sudden confession. "If there had been a way of asking it in private, I would have done so. But I could not think of a way that did not involve slipping away in the night and leaving .... I made a vow to my grandfather that I would stay with Brioc till the quest was complete."


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 23, 2004)

"Well let's investigate that door then, who knows, we might find something in there that tells us something about the Sphinx or other things."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 26, 2004)

[Assuming that we are going to investigate through the door...]

Ehldannis will carefully word his spell, his hands placed on the lock and his eyes closed in concentration. Sweat beads at his temples as he continues to concentrate, the incantation running over and over like a mantra under his breath. At last he takes a deep breath and loudly pronounces the last syllable, which is followed by an audible "click" from the lock. He wipes the sweat from his brow and gestures towards the now open door, "That is actually the first time I have used that spell, rather a useful find on one of the scrolls we recovered."


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2004)

*Marcus of the the Roma.*

_Wizards_ Marcus decides _would do rather well as gypsies._

Marcus pulls his sword and steps past Ehldannis and up the the door. His hand is almost upon it when he pauses. _Humm.._ He gives the door and its surroundings one last look over. If there is nothing suspicious, he pushes it open and, only after it has come to a halt, steps through into the other half of the  room and move cautiously towards the throne.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 27, 2004)

Octar follows close behind, suddenly wary of the door slamming shut behind him or similar troubles.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

*The gate October 24th, 8 am*

Ehldannis, indeed, succeeds where the others failed.  The door opens easily at his touch.

The throne itself, though somewhat crudely constructed and decorated with monster faces and strange runic symbols (indesipherable at this point), is apparently gold plated.  Marcus estimates about 5000 gps worth of gold on it.

Behind the throne is another wall to wall, floor to ceiling curtain, made of what appears to be thick black velvet.


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 28, 2004)

Tullius stalked over to the curtain, beckoning to the rest to be ready. When he saw everyone was in position he pulled the curtain away, ready to slice into whatever was behind it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus gets into a position where he can support Tullius without getting in his way. He swaps his sword into left hand, hesitates for a moment, then swaps it back.

"Ready," he says softly.

ooc: If Octar and Dhormium are close, and it looks like fighting, Marcus will allow them to close first. They are much better equiped for the front line stuff. Marcus will attempt to work around to the flanks.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 28, 2004)

Octar steps up next to Tullius, giving him a nod.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2004)

*Behind the curtain*

The party jerks back the curtain.  It hangs just in front of a stone wall.  In the center of this wall is a double door, a full 20 feet wide.  Into each of these doors is carved the face of a beneficent looking human male.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 31, 2004)

Octar frowns.  "I thought this was a lizardfolk burial place."


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus is not as surprised as Octar. He has stopped thinking about what is coming next in favour of just dealing with it when it comes. Poor Marcus is starting to feel that he has been in the darkness forever. That the world of open skys, stars and breezes is just an old dream he used to have.

He shakes himself out of his revery. "Wasn't this place something that the lizardmen found and took over for themselves?"

Marcus tries to recall what it was but comes up blank. _Tullius was with those Roman archeologists. He'll know._

"Tullius, what was it that you were looking for here?"


----------



## Despaxas (Oct 31, 2004)

(uhum ... I'd love to help but it looks as though I lost Tullius' background ... ehe. *Blush* Manzanita do you still have it?)


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 31, 2004)

"I believe this is a greek ruin, we are after all seeking a greek... artefact."


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus nods sagely.

Having been held up by sickness, Marcus had missed the intitial gathering and had only caught up later. And somehow he had never quite got around to finding out exactly it was that they were looking for. Some sort of greek artifact. He knew that. Perhaps a bit more. But over time he had just settled into the roll of helping out with the mundane things, like fighting manticores and looking for traps, while leaving the big picture planning and stuff to Brioc, Ehldannis and Octar. Although, truth be told, Octar seemed happy to leave it to the first two as well.

"Right then," says Marcus suddenly, "shall I check the door then?"

Which, assuming that there are no objections, he does.

ooc: * Search +4 * Disable Device +7 * Open Lock +7


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

Marcus finds not traps on the doors.  In fact, they do not even appear locked.  A simple hard push would probably open them.
_
I will email you Tullius' origin, although I must admit, I can't seem to lay my hands on your email offhand._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 1, 2004)

Octar shrugs.  "Onwards, then."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

_Where else, indeed?_

Octar gives the door and shove and it opens.  Beyond it lies a 50 foot long corridor, 20 feet wide.  It seems devoid of marking.  The ceiling is about 10 feet high, and all cut out of similar grey stone.  At the far end is another set of double doors, this one 10 feet wide total.  The same benevolent looking human face is carved upon these doors.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 1, 2004)

_This is slightly eerie_ thinks Octar.  "This is slightly eerie," says Octar.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

ooc: Octar has a lisp when he _thinks_.

Marcus follows up after Octar.  As best he can he tries to keep an eye on the corridor ahead of Octar for traps.

If Octar moves too fast, Marcus lays a hand on his companion's shoulder. "Slow up a bit. Give me time to look over the corridor."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 1, 2004)

Hush, you...

Octar lets Marcus go ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

*Marcus*

Marcus and the others cautiously walk up the corridor.  About 30 feet in, Marcus notices a lump on the ground.  Looking closer, it appears to be some rotted wood, now decomposed into a grey mush.  Glancing upwards, Marcus sees an opening in the ceiling.  It is about 4 foot square.  He can't see the top.  Even Dhormium, when he walks directly under it, can't see an end to it.  It seems to proceed straight up at least 60 feet, in the same 4x4 foot square shape.  Marcus notices nothing else that would smell like a trap in the rest of the hallway.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus pauses for a moment to consider the doors. Or to be more accurate, the faces. Then, with a shrug, he slips quietly up to the doors. He listens first, then proceeds to give them a once over for traps, then move on to the locks (if there are any).

ooc: * Listen +6 * Search +4 * Disable Device +7 * Open Lock +7


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 2, 2004)

*The corridor*

Marcus listens at the next set of double doors.  He thinks he can hear a faint humming, or droning sound.  There are no traps in evidence.  The doors don't seem to be locked.  A simple latch, but a very sturdy and heavy one, keeps them closed.  It would seem more designed to keep whatever was on the other side out, than to keep the party from entering.

_At this point, I need everyone to state their position on the map, per the grid coordinates.  I took the liberty of placing Marcus._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 2, 2004)

"Huh," says Octar.  "Strange.  I don't feel terribly optimistic about this one.  Tullius, you and I take the front, aye?"  Octar will position himself next to Tullius right in front of the double doors.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 2, 2004)

Tullius nods at Octar and grins. "Once more into the breach, dear friend." He draws his shortsword and swings his axe to loosen up muscles. "Ready." He moves next to Octar.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 2, 2004)

"Hold a minute, this has the sense of a trap even though Marcus can find no evidence of one. Let us fully investigate what is visibly before us." 

Ehldannis crouches to better inspect the rotted wood, trying to discern what it may have once been. He will then make a quick circuit of the hallway, relying on his keen senses to pick up any hidden doors. Lastly he will suggest to his companions, "Perhaps a magically lit arrow could be fired up this shaft to see what lies at the top? I will gladly invoke the spell if it will glean us any knowledge of what we may be walking into."

_Place Ehldannis at d5_


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus moves back to the others, urging them back a few steps if need be. He passes on what he has noticed and heard and nods in agreement with Octar's accessment.

"Hold a minute there Tullius. Whatever is in there will be there for a moment longer.

But before he can continue Ehldannis steps up and makes his suggestion. Marcus holds his thoughts while Ehldannis makes his circuit. Marcus shrugs at the idea of the shooting an arrow up the shaft. It looks pretty much like a vent. The wood probably just a cover that fell in long ago. But he raises no objections and does what he can to help.

assuming nothing comes of it (and before I forget) ...

Before they move back towards the door Marcus gestures for everyone to listen up a minute.

"I think that we should go carefully from here. Two to the left and two to the right. One into the keystone postion. Form a protective arch around the door with enough room for Ehldannis room to move into. Given what we have fouind down here so far, I would suggest Dhormium take the center. But," he glances at Octar and Tullius, "it six of one and half a dozen of the other."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 2, 2004)

Octar shrugs at Ehldanni's suggestion, sheathing his sword, loosing his shield, and taking his bow off his back.  He presents an arrow for enscorclment, pulls back the string to his ear with a stiff pull, and fires it up the shaft, wary of it coming back down on him again.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 2, 2004)

Ehldannis, like Marcus, figures most likely the rotten wood was a cover over the hole in the ceiling.  Elhdannis, using his alchemy knowledge, figures it was once painted to look like stone.

Octar readies an arrow.  Ehldannis casts his spell, and the legionairre sends it flying upwards.  It's been a long time since Octar has shot an arrow straight up, but he is amazed at how fast and straight his arrow goes.  He knows his bow is better than any he has ever used before.

The glowing arrow streaks upwards, quickly striking something and falling.  It does not fall back down the shaft, and its light is still visible.  From Octar's angle, he still can't really see anything, other than what is probably a stone ceiling of a room.  He can, however, hear a scream of surprise from above, as can the rest of the party.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2004)

"Well, that was interesting," says Octar, warily keeping his eye upwards and notching another arrow.  "What now?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus takes a step forwards to look up the shaft, then a hasty couple of steps back when he hears the scream. He pulls his sword while keeping an eye on the hole in the ceiling.

"Gods I hate caves and holes in the ground. Er, good question."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2004)

"Seems like unless we can fly, we go through the door..." says Octar, after thinking it over a few seconds.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2004)

_I should mention one more thing.  I had asked the party to place themselves on the grid, because when Marcus touched the second set of double doors, the first set slammed shut and locked.  Although no one placed themselves, it appears everyone was in the hallway when it happened. _ 

Still watching upwards, Octar sees the silohette or a head extend over the top of the hole, about 70 feet above him.  He hears a voice speaking, but can't make it out.  The accoustics are very strange and the language may not be one he understands.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 3, 2004)

~Dhormium looks back, startled by the locked doors. The scream of his voice tells him they just announced themselves as unwelcome guests. Dhormium chants a small prayer and then checks his armor, shield and the axe on his belt~



“We just knocked on the door guys, and me thinks they are not happy to see us. Better get ready, because our exit just locked itself on us!”



Ooc: cast magic vestment on my breastplate 
Ps. Sorry for my lack of absence the last few days. Dhormium will be standing around c5


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

The snick of the locking doors, and the whispering voice do nothing to increase Marcus' appreciation of underground places. He shifts to put his back to the corner and readies himself.

"I think you have it Dhormium. We could push on through the small doors," Marcus nods in the direction of the doors beside him, "as they don't seem to be locked. But would that just be jumping out of the frypan into the fire? I think we should wait here a moment. And spread out."

Marcus glances up at the ceiling.

"Hoy. Who is there?"

Marcus has a sneaking suspicion that it has eight legs and beady eyes.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 4, 2004)

Tullius loosens his muscles and looks into the shaft. Trying to see what's up there. He grins and winks at Dhormium. "Your God is one of battle isn't he? He must really like you a lot." Tullius laughs.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

If the party is in danger, it doesn't seem to be coming to them.  Tullius, looking up the shaft, sees one head removed, and another appear.  Tullius is having a hard time understanding them, perhaps only due the difficult acoustics.  He thinks maybe they are asking him how he is doing in Greek.

In the dark passage, no other movement is evident.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 5, 2004)

Octar feels satisfaction when firing the bow.  Although he has ample skill with a blade, as he has had ample chance to demonstrate, his joy is archery.  The smooth pull and strong draw of the bow made it a joy to fire.  He finds himself wishing to be able to use it again soon, and then realizes that means they will be fighting again.  He sighs.  _It is a pity that archery is not something to enjoy in and of itself._

"Well," he says, "there is still no place to go but onwards, so let's be about it."  He is about to shoulder the bow and draw his sword and shield again, but then thinks, _No, let me hold it a bit longer....._


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 5, 2004)

Tullius hushes the group. "Hang on, I think I understand them." He calls up to the voices, in greek. "I'm fine, how are you? How do we get up? And who are you?" As he awaits the reply he turns to the group. "These might be some of the original inhabitants ... amazing."


----------



## Krilith (Nov 5, 2004)

~Dhormium speaks, not directing to anybody in specific~ 

“The door behind us is locked. Unless somebody wished to crawl up this shaft, I say we continue on and find out who is there. If I have to guess, I would guess they would be on the same level as our Sphinx friend. Maybe there is another stairway around here.“

~Dhormium walked up to the other door, walked past Marcus, and patted him on the back. Behind the beard an understanding look appeared on Dhormium’s face, he had noticed the gypsies discomfort~


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

"I'll be all right Dhormium. So long as I know it will be over eventually and I will be able to see the stars overhead again.

"But I don't think we should pass through those doors with something, or someone at our backs. I heard something behind those doors, a humming noise. A droning? It didn't sound ... encouraging.

"Lets give Tullius a chance to see if he can learn something."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

For what its worth, Dhormium figures the top of the shaft is probably well above the sphinx, more like the level where the party first entered and fought G'ruk's band.

Tullius can hear several voices speaking amongst themselves.  They shout down some more.  Tullius thinks they're saying they are the servents of Coeus.  Then they ask who he is.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 6, 2004)

Tullius looks puzzled. "Servants of Coeus? Anyone know who that is?" He looks at the group. "And they want to know who we are, what should I tell them? They might be friendly or they might not be." He shrugs.

ooc: If they don't know either he will shout back to ask who Coeus is.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2004)

No one has heard of Coeus.  Tullius recognizes that they are using some dialect of Greek that is somewhat different than the modern, standard one.  It's possible he's simply misunderstanding them.

Although a head occationally peers down the shaft, nothing more is called down for a while after Tullius asks them who Coeus is.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

"Coeus? Chronos ... the god of time?"

Marcus shrugs. Like most people who have travelled through the lands of the mediterranian sea, he has hear of the greek gods. He has seen a couple of their temples even. Beautiful buildings. Although heavy and landbound. He wouldn't give up his tent and caravan for one.

"Have these people been here since the original greek owners?"

He pauses for a moment. "They are people right?"

"The truth. There is no point in lying unless you know what will get you into trouble. Tell them we are travellers from afar come to seek the wisdom of the old greeks." Of course, the truth is a many varied thing.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 7, 2004)

Tullius shrugs again and nods at Marcus. "We are travelers from far away come to seek the wisdom and knowledge of the ancient greeks. We have not heard of Coeus, who, or what is he?" Tullius shouts up.

"Well, we'll see what they say. I suggest we check out this area for any traps while we're still shouting and not attacking. In my experience these brief intervals never last long."


----------



## Krilith (Nov 7, 2004)

~Dhormium, grows weary of the stand still between the two doors. He walks over to the locked door, and bangs on the locked door with his fist~

“Are we here to just walk inside this room and then turn like little babies the moment we do not know what is going to happen?”, the dwarft grumbles something dwarven “Move forward if there is nowhere else to move, even if that means that you walk to your own pyre!”. The dwarf visible relaxes now a bit.

“If we cannot open this door, or crawl up that tunnel there tunnel, lets move on.

~Dhormium starts to traverse the room, look up the shaft again, and walk up to the other door~

ooc: somehow i cannot colour code my letters or use anything else for that matter, font type, size colour, smileys , is anybody experiencing this too?


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 7, 2004)

Tullius glares at the impatient dwarf. "Perhaps it hasn't occured to you that we might learn something of value from whoever is up there? It is not always the right thing to do to blunder stubbornly ahead. Now hold your peace until we're done here." He shakes his head.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

For a time there is no answer from above.  Then after a few minutes, a rope is lowered.  It extends all the way to the floor.  Tugging on it indicates that it is secured from above.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 8, 2004)

As the party look to each other wondering how to respond to the lowered rope, Ehldannis clears his throat and stammers nervously, "I had the idea to do this so I think it should be my responsibility to follow it through. Besides, I am the most likely to be able to communicate with them. I can only hope though that they will be willing to pull me up, I think I would struggle to pull myself up hand over hand." The Elf seems to be in abject terror of the prospect, yet a restless curiousity keeps him looking up the shaft.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 8, 2004)

Tullius grins. "Let you go first? And have them cut your heart out? I don't think so, I'll go first!" Tullius grabs the rope and starts climbing up.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus snorts with suppressed laughter at Tullius' rebuke of Dhormium. Damn it if he isn't beginning to like the mad roman. 

Marcus glances Dhormium's way and shrugs apologetically.

Marcus is about to protest when Tullius leaps for the rope and begins climbing. "You ..." _Actually, he is the only one who does seem able to speak to them._ "... make sure that you fall back down the hole if they kill you. You have some loot with you."

_Nice save._


----------



## Krilith (Nov 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Marcus snorts with suppressed laughter at Tullius' rebuke of Dhormium. Damn it if he isn't beginning to like the mad roman.
> 
> Marcus glances Dhormium's way and shrugs apologetically.



~Dhormium catches marcus’ eye and shrugs as well. He walks over to the rope and tries to keep it stable a bit. When Tullius is up he starts to work himself up in into the rope.~

“Pfft ropes, why didn’t they just build stairs, this is no way for a dwarf!”


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

*October 24th 9 am*

_The speakers up the shaft seem to be speaking some form of accented Greek.  Tullius understands them no better than the other party members who speak Greek.

The rope would not have been lowered for 15 minutes or so since the arrow was shot.  During that time, Ehldanis has determined that the double doors that closed behind the party are _arcane locked_.  The doors in front, the second 'benevolent man' doors, seem to open easily, though the party is disinclined to do this._

Tullius grabs the rope and begins to climb.  As he does, the rope is pulled up.  As it only just touched the ground, it will soon be too far overhead for anyone else to use it.  There's no time for discussion, but if someone wanted to jump and grab it, they could.

Tullius finds it fairly easy to ascend.  The shaft is narrow enough to press his shoulders and feet on opposite sides and brace himself if need be.  It takes about 2 minutes to reach the top.

_I'll post again on that - just seeing if anyone else grabs the rope or takes other actions first._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 9, 2004)

Octar hesitates, wondering if they would even be capable of pulling his heavy frame and armored body up.  The hesitation is too long, and the rope goes up without him.  He is left to worry about Tullius' fate.  _Best of luck, brother_ he thinks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 9, 2004)

_Oh hells, I'm not going to let a blustering human insult his way to our collective deaths._

With an impulsive last minute surge Ehldannis grabs the rope and hangs on for dear life. _What am I doing? My master would chide me for being an impatient fool and rightly so. He was right to caution me about becoming too familiar to these humans, their ways are rubbing off on me._

As the rope surges upward he can't help but reminisce over his thought process when he decided what spells to prepare... _Some day I will make good use of my Leviate spell_


----------



## Krilith (Nov 9, 2004)

~Dhormium holding the rope stable was contemplating on jumping into the rope. A flash of a cloak, carried by the awkward grace of the elf kept Dhormium from into the rope himself.

He remained below, peering into the shaft to see whats going on~


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 9, 2004)

Tullius glances down and smiles when he sees Ehldannis dangling below him. "I hope you have some nice spells today. When we get up there, try to stay behind me. I'll see what I can do to keep them from hitting you, if that is what they intend. But let's hope that's not necesary." Tullius' smile turns grim. "If all else fails, jump down the shaft and hope you live long enough for Dhormium to heal you."


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus stands there with his mouth open as Ehldannis leaps onto the rope and rapidly disappears up the hole. _Has everyone gone mad?_ Actually he's a bit mad at himself for having been caught flat footed and beaten to the punch by a wizard. _... an *elvan* wizard I suppose._

Marcus sighs. Tullius' final suggestion drifts down from above and Marcus barks with laughter. 

_You really have been way too long in this hole, Marcus._


----------



## Krilith (Nov 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Marcus sighs. Tullius' final suggestion drifts down from above and Marcus barks with laughter.



~Dhormium joins in with Marcus’ laugh,  as he looks up and sees them get pulled up higher and higher~


----------



## Jarval (Nov 9, 2004)

Brioc watches Tullius and Ehldannis' ascent up the vent, drumming his fingers on the hilt of his scimitar.

"At the first sign of trouble, call down to us as loud as you can.  While I cannot fly, I can call creatures that can!"  He shouts after the two men, then leans back against the tunnel wall.

"Wolf, guard."  He says, pointing towards the seemingly unlocked door.

Wolf, unperturbed by the events of the last few minutes, pads along the corridor and seats himself in front of the double doors.  He scratches himself vigorously, shakes himself, and lies down on the stone floor.


_(*OoC:* Hi everyone, I'm back )_


----------



## Jarval (Nov 9, 2004)

_Double post, not a good start...  _


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 10, 2004)

Nanu nanu.  Welcome back!

Octar keeps an arrow ready, looking anxiously up the shaft.  He resists the urge to laugh along with Marcus and Dhormium- he expect it would sound strained.  _If nothing else, I can break their fall_ he thinks nervously.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

*The adventure's of Tullius and Ehldannis*

Tullius is pulled up into a circular room about 40 feet in diameter.  Four men haul on the rope.  Three of these wear hide armor and have swords sheathed at their sides.  The fourth wears leather armor and carries a mace.  Three other men also stand in the room, wearing leather armor and carrying their shields and war hammers at ready.  As Tullius is pulled up, then seem to be arguing, but stop as he comes into view.  They all stare at him somewhat dumfoundedly.  Then one says something like 'Park' and the rope-haulers continue to pull the rope to them.  The speaker holds up his palm at Tullius indicating he should stop (and thus let go of the rope.)

Ehldannis, miraculously, finds the climb not so bad, and can scramble out of the hole as well.

Next to the heros is a 10 foot diameter column of black drape, that seems to be hung from the ceiling, 20 feet above.  In the center of the room is a three foot tower of human skulls, supporting a large metal basin.  A fire in the basin lights the room.

There is a closed door on the south side of the room.  The heros are directly opposite against the northernmost part of the room.

"Who are you?" asks the speaker in oddly accented Greek.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 11, 2004)

Tullius holds up a hand in greeting. "Hail, I am Gnaeus Tullius Camillus. I am part of a group of travelers come here to study and learn the ancient wisdom of the Greek founders of this city. Are you decendents of the original inhabitants of this city?" Tullius stands easy and confident.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

The blackrobed speaker seems a bit dumbfounded by Tullius' reply.  It is not clear they understand what was said.  

Having pulled the rope up, the men armed with sword pull these out and pick up sheilds which lay at their feet.  The men armed with maces and hammers all wear long black robes and now move together to speak better among themselves.  Though they attempt to lower their voices, certain words and phrases can be heard.  They seem to disagree on their path.

"sacrifice!  Wait!  Scalies! skulls! " can be heard, and repeatedly, the word 'Coeus.'

After a minute, the speaker steps to the curtain, and slips his hand into an invisible break, as though to throw it aside.  Turning towards Tullius again, he says.  "Bow to Coeus!" and motions with his hands for he and Elhdannis to bow.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 12, 2004)

_I really shouldn't have acted so impulsively...._

Although Ehldannis shudders at the thought of bowing down to this human god, whatever it might be, he decides for now the best thing is to keep the peace. He bows reverently and exchanges a look with Tullius, imploring himto do likewise. 

Whilst on his knees Ehldannis will begin the incantation of a spell, hoping that it will be taken as some form of worship ritual, however if it seems like it is going to draw an attack from the humans he will cease.

[OOC: attempt to cast _Tongues_]


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 12, 2004)

Tullius bows towards the curtain. _Coeus, what in Hades could he be, a god is a god though._ He'll just wait to see what happens next, ready to explode into violence if it is necesary.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

The black robed priests seem quite molified by the actions of the elf and ranger.  Relieved smiles are exchanged, and the speaker removes his hand from the curtain, not having ever opened it.

After a word from the main speaker, the guards sheath their swords, drop their shields, and again take hold of the rope.  One of the priests helps, and again the rope is lowered into the darkness, where the rest of the party sees it reappear.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 12, 2004)

Octar shouts up in Latin.

"Tullius!  Is it safe?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 12, 2004)

His spell not noticed as he _worships_, Ehldannis decides to try another. He loudly calls out "Coeus" and mimics a religious fervour to cover his actions. He quickly intones two more spells under his breath and then strains his attention on the words of the men and attempts to subtly scan the room. 

[Casts _Detect Magic _ and _Detect Secret Doors_]


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 13, 2004)

Tullius smiles and beckons to the hole. He shouts down. "Safer if you'd be up here. They seem to be nice chaps, for now." Tullius makes as much as a display of this as possible to cover Ehldannis' chanting.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

*Ehldannis*

Ehldannis believes all three spells have been cast sucessfully, although the preists all watch him intently, evidently quite curious at his maner of worship.  He (& Tullius) catch phrases as they talk amongst themselves.  It seems they are waiting for someone named 'Gerryvantus.' 

Ehldannis detects no secret doors in the room.  The only magic is coming from behind the curtain, and is a faint enchantment.  He also is able to detect magic on Tullius, the same as originally.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 13, 2004)

"All right!" shouts back Octar, and goes up last, providing a modicum of cover to the others.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 13, 2004)

~Dhormium takes hold of the lowered rope, and hopes they will pull him up too~


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2004)

*October 24th, 10 am*

Everyone gets pulled up.  It takes awhile; Grassus and wolf need to have the rope tied around them, but eventually everyone is pulled up without incident.

_If someone does not want to come up, let me know._

While the rest of the party is being pulled up, one of the priests leaves the room through the door in the south.  (The only door in the room)  Soon after, the priest reappears, this time accompanied by a tall, gaunt, middle aged man.  He, like the other priests, wears a long black robe.  He also has a large skull pendant hanging from a silver chain around his neck.  A heavy mace hangs from his side.

He stands and appraises the party for a few moments.  Then speaks in the same Greek dialect that the others use.  There is some confusion in the party about what he is saying, but Ehldannis, who's _tongues _ spell is still in effect, understands him perfectly.  He asks, 

"Greetings brothers in Coeus.  Who are you who rise from the pits of the dead?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus gives a great deal of consideration to the idea of staying down below. But in the end he rejects it. He sheathes his sword and scrambles up the rope.

ooc: * Climb +4. Probably not an issue, but I wanted to check it myself anyways.

On the way up, he pauses to see if the shaft would be climbable without a rope. Once at the top he shift quietly out of the way of the others following and takes up a position to one side. Unless need to help haul that is.

Once everyone is up, he settles back into his previous location to see what's next. _There is always some sort of trouble around each new corner of this damned cave._ Tullius, he notices, is grinning like a cat in cream. He seems to be enjoying himslef immensely. _The man is completely fearless, mad._ 

If he has the opportunity, he gives the room a look-over to see what he can see. But just from where he stands. _No point in offending out hosts by rummaging through their things in front of them._


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 14, 2004)

"Please bear with me friends", Ehldannis mouths quietly to his companions in Latin before turning to the newly arrived man with the skull pendant.

Ehldannis looks the man in the eye and speaks to him perfectly in his dialect of Greek, "As I'm sure you can see looking at us, we are a mixed group representing many peoples. Each of us serve a master dedicated to the service of great Coeus. Tidings were sent to each of our masters which led to the forming of our company, to enter into these catacombs to discover a great treasure, which would be recovered to the glory of Coeus. Perhaps it was predestined that we would meet with you, and that you would guide us in our quest."


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 14, 2004)

_Nice. Now either he can stick to his bluff without any information or we'll have a fight on our hands. Fine by me too._ Tullius relaxes as he mentally prepares himself for a fight if Ehldannis happens to fail. He surveys the opposition, trying to find out who might be the biggest threat.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2004)

The priest raises his eybrows.  "So, you also serve Coeus.  Good."  He smiles briefly, but it flickers.  "You do not wear his markings?  And what treasure are you searching for?  Anything in particular?  Have you met with the beastmen?  What is down that hole from whence you emerged?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 14, 2004)

Octar has no idea what's going on, not speaking any greek whatsoever, so he takes his lead from Tullius- which is not a terribly comforting lead, as his fellow Roman seems to be sizing up the opposition.  That and the skull around the apparent leader's neck make Octar nervous, and he wishes there was some way to ready either weapon or shield without being impolite.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Brioc looks round the room, uncomfortable in these new surroundings.

_The skulls can't be a good sign..._  He thinks dourly, then smiles slightly.  _On the other hand, you were happily dealing with a man who wanted to throw people to a water guardian just a day ago..._

"Dhormium, do the trappings of this place give you any insight as to which god these men follow?"  He asks the dwarven priest in a low whisper.  "My knowledge of gods other than my own is poor."


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus, unable to understand a word that is being said, finds himself acutely conscious of the priest's tone and expressions. The doubt in the smile, the rapid barrage of questions ... not the best of signs.

Marcus lets himself drift into a flank postion, making small talk with the others as he does in order to avoid being obvious about it.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 15, 2004)

"We were advised that wearing the great one's mark would bring trouble upon us. Naturally, we were not comfortable hiding our faith, but our master's were of the belief that our quest's goal was of greater import. Yes, we have met, fought and slain many of the beastmen, we were chosen by our respective masters as much for our martial prowess as our faith, for we were travelling to lands we believed to be ignorant of great Coeus. Our primary goal is for sacred writings which were told had been kept by the original human inhabitants of these lands, before they fell to the beastmen and lizardmen. Below lie crypts of the lizard creatures, and it also appears an area dedicated to worship by those who once lived here."

_These lies come to my lips so readily, after this task is done what will I have become?_


----------



## Krilith (Nov 15, 2004)

~After Dhormium got hoisted up into the room the site of the room made him reel. Although he quickly composed himself on the outside, the inside on the other hand was still churning. The skulls sending out an ill foreboding feeling.
His eyes where drawn like magnets to the large skull pendant that hung on a chain. Have I seen that symbol before? Think !!
‘brothers in Coeus’ and ‘also serve Coeus’ they said, Dhormium grunted at that. Dishonouring the dead like that, barbarians! This dwarf is not going to play along with this, this sacrilege!!



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Dhormium, do the trappings of this place give you any insight as to which god these men follow?" He asks the dwarven priest in a low whisper. "My knowledge of gods other than my own is poor."



~Mentally Dhormium was already paging through the books he had seen at home, The Hold. He saw himself sitting in the library, surrounded by books and weapons on the walls.
He nodded briefly to Brioc’s whisper~

((Ooc: Knowledge religion check +6))


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2004)

_Dhormium failed his first Knowledge (religion) check.  I will give some general info though, since he might know that, & I think at least one of the players knows it.  Coeus was a titan.  Before the Olympian gods took over, Zeus' father and his kind, the Titans, ruled the earth.  They roughly parallel the giants in Norse mythology.  I don't know that there's a parallel in the Egyptian or non-human dieties.  Coeus was one of these titans.  Dhormium was under the impression that they had been permanently imprisoned, and were powerless to give spells to clerics._

The priest frowns slightly, but bows his head respectfully.

"Coeus knows we need help here against the power of the beastmen.  And perhaps I can help you to fight them more effectively.  We must talk further.  But now we have other business.  It is the day of the bat, and I have come to there halls practice the ritual.  Your presence is augered, as we have two who will meet Coeus today.  Come," he says to Ehldannis,"  you will share in honor."  He stands back and gestures to the door with his hand.  Outside the party can see more black-robed figures.
_
The rest of the party who can speak Greek can follow the gist of the conversation._


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 16, 2004)

_What have I gotten us into?.... Well at least my companions are all here now in case things turn sour....  _

Ehldannis turns to his companions and speaks in Latin, but watches his words just in case these men speak it. "It appears that two will _meet_ Coeus today." He looks meaningfully at the pile of skulls. "We must ready ourselves to give _worship_ as we best see fit."


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

ooc: I for one would just like to take a moment here to say that Marcus has absolutely no desire to meet Coeus. I'm on to you Manzanita. I know how your mind thinks now. Marcus is quiet attached to his skull, and would like to keep it that way, thank you very much.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 16, 2004)

Tullius bows to the leader and walks through the door. _This is going to end badly ... it always does._


----------



## Jarval (Nov 16, 2004)

"Aye, two will, will they?"  Brioc says, troubled by the fact he cannot understand a word spoken by the men.  He rests his hand on the hilt of his scimitar and frowns.

"Be ready lads, I doubt this is going to go well..."


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus gives Brioc a sour look. 

"When does it ever," he responds in deadpan voice. Unfortunately he ruins the effect by breaking out in a big grin.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2004)

The party enters the hallway.  This 10 foot wide corridor leads both East and West.  There are about 20 people now, in both the room and the hallway.  All march West.  About 8 of these men seem to be guards, wearing hide armor, and carrying spears, broadswords, and/or shields.  The other 12 or so are wearing black robes.  Some have the skull pendant visible around their neck.  All stare curiously at the party, but none speak.  All have dark hair and eyes, and look Mediterrainian, similar to how most of the people in Sevastopol looked.

After walking about 30 feet, the party emerges from the hall into an open platform.  It is almost completely dark but for the torches several of the blackrobed men carry.  There is no barrier at the edge of the platform, and glancing over, it seems to fall into oblivion below.  A wooden planked bridge with rope handgrips hangs over this chasm and leads North, into another dark hallway.  The bridge does not look very safe.

On the platform, there are two stone tables.  As the party groups itself, two of the black robed figures are lain down on the tables.  As soon the others begin to put them there, they begin to kick and scream.  Both are women, though their faces are not currently visible under their hoods.  Most of the men now have grim smiles on their faces.  Dark winged forms swoosh through the blackness above.  Brioc recognizes them as large bats, perhaps of the Dire variety.

Please place yourselves on the map.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 17, 2004)

Already on edge, Octar only becomes more so when he sees the altars, and his eyes widen when he sees people being forced onto them.  His jaw clenches in anger when he sees they are women.  A plan begins to form in his mind, and he catches Tullius' eyes, glancing at him and then at the cultist's leader.  He stops beside him.

ooc: If I can, just east or northeast of the leader.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 17, 2004)

Tullius moves to F9 intentionally creating a "safe zone" for the weaker members of the party to move into. He shrugs his shoulders at Octar as if to say: _Priests ... whatcha gonna do?_ 

Tullius glances at Marcus and mutters in latin: "Your call, boss."


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 17, 2004)

Ehldannis does his best to feign interest in the scene before him and speaks aloud, "Great Coeus will be pleased with this sacrifice." 

He goes to one knee and then calls out in a beseeching tone, this time in Latin, "I do not think, Coeus!, any of us wish to see this ritual go through, Coeus!, let us be ready to attack when they, Coeus!, least expect it. I can use my magic, Coeus!, to subdue several of them with a new spell, Coeus!, that I have been working on. Ware the priests, Coeus!, they will be the danger if they have magic."

Ehldannis will try to move into square G9


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus is a little surprised at being as boss.

"Time again for merry mayhem it would seem," he responds quietly. "But follow Brioc's lead."

Marcus sighs quietly. Ehldannis's performance is quiet something, but he has trouble finding the energy to smile in appriciation. _Something for later, a story for around the campfire._

He slouches northwards along the eastern wall.


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 17, 2004)

ooc: lol, sorry, I meant Brioc, not Marcus  I get confused sometimes.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 17, 2004)

~Dhormium moves towards the northern slab. Ehldannis’ words give him comfort. He looks at the elf as he walks past him and nods. He pulls Grassus along with him and pushes him against the wall, behind Tullius (ooc: in G8). At the slab he looks at the woman squirming, his heart heavy. _This human sacrifice, it must be stopped! I can not allow this!_ Dhormium follows suite though.

He stands before the slab and looks intensely at the ceremony, the people around him. The dwarf inside him is at ease, the cave, the chasm do not bother him much. The rutual has him seething from within. He awaits Ehldannis first move, and will follow with one of his own. His actions already in his mind. _Draw your axe and sink it in the chest of the priest to your right, SAVE THE WOMAN!! In Clangedin Silverbeards name will I act today!!~_



Ooc: Dwarf from entrance hole to F7, check.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

The priest frowns at Ehldannis' display, and the banter in other languages.  He eyes the group nervously, as do the guards.  The priest nods at one, and they draw their swords, but take no threatening actions.  The other black-robed priests continue with their ritual.  They slip manacles around the women's wrists and ankles, locking them to their stone beds.

<you can act at this point if you want>

Then the priests look to their leader, who smiles evily and says to Ehldannis, "Shall we begin?"  He motions for the elf to approach the women.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 18, 2004)

Ehldannis smiles and nods to the leader of the priests, "Yes, it is time."

Ehldannis bows his head a moment and begins whispering under his breath. However, when he lifts his face his eyes are ablaze with arcane energy and his voice lifts to a crescendo of chanting. As he culminates his spellcasting he yells in Latin, "Now!"

[casts _Deep Slumber_ targeting the priests closest to the sacrifices first]


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 18, 2004)

"I knew this was going to end badly ... but not for me." Tullius draws both his weapons with his accustomed speed and strikes at the guard next to him. "Exciting stuff this saving of innocents ... I just hope it's worth it."

ooc: Quick draw weapons, full attack.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 18, 2004)

Octar can't help but grin as action explodes around him.  The adrenaline is undeniable, and he can't help but think _These bastards deserve it!_  Rather than draw his weapons, he locks eyes with the head priest in front of him as he bends his knees and launches himself, shoulder first, into the other man.

ooc: Try and bull rush L off the cliff.  I won't follow, lest the same be done to me (if I recall correctly, I can remain in the square I'm in since I'm only pushing him 5').  If this isn't a surprise round he'll draw his longsword afterwards.

If this works, it will be the quickest defeat of a CR X I ever did see.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 18, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> As he culminates his spellcasting he yells in Latin, "Now!"



~_’The Elf said NOW!’_ Dhormium focuses his built up rage and the prayer fires from his lips. Emanating from his person a ray of light shoots to the priest before him, hopefully withering where he stands.~

Ooc: cast searing light at manacle placing priest on the northern slab.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*



			
				Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "Now!"




Marcus sweeps out his old rusty ....er, I mean trusty sword, and strikes at the nearest warrior hoping to slip beneath the mans guard before he can react.

Surprisingly, he feels very little. Neither rage or fear nor hatred. _It will come later,_ a little voice in the back of his mind says quietly.

ooc: Sneak attack if possible. Where possible, Marcus will try and take advantage of the any exposed flanks or backs to make sneak attacks on opponents.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

*Round 1*

The leader looks at Ehldannis suspiciously as he casts his spell.  "What you are saying?" he asks.  "That is nota ritual prayer!"

He doens't take any definite action though, and Ehldannis' spell takes effect, dropping two priests and two guards near the north slab.

Tullius is the first to leap into action, striking down the other priest at the north slab.  (there was no guard next to him.)  

Marcus has to step over the sleeping bodies of the priests to reach the nearest guard.  Unfortunately they were not caught completely unaware.  Their suspicions proved true by the party's attack.  Marcus is able to clip him with his sword, but does no significant damage.  _(how do you describe a critical hit which does only 3 pts?)_

Octar launches himself into the leader.  He tries to get his mace around in time to use it, but Octar gets inside his defences to fast.  His shoulder catches the tall priest in the ribs and sends him screaming into the abyss.  Octar, at the edge, can see him fall.

Dhormium sends a shaft of searing light into the one remaining priest, who screams as his black robe is seared open, revealing leather armor underneath.

The startling success of the party's attack sends the rest of the flock into panicked flight.  They begin to stream into the hallway where they came, past Brioc and the wolf.  The sole exception is the guard facing Marcus, who is too preoccupied with his combat to notice the bigger picture.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 19, 2004)

Drawing his scimitar as he runs forward, Brioc hurls himself at the guard facing Marcus, hoping to end the fight before any of his own company are hurt.

"Let them go!  Let them flee!"  He calls out to the others as the followers of Coeus rout from the chamber.  "Free the women, so we may quit this place!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2004)

Octar is grimly satisfied with his success, drawing his sword and moving to free the women and cut down any cultists who remain.  Wielding it two-handed, he is ready to cut through cultist and manacles alike.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 19, 2004)

~Dhormium, still standing at the northern slab utters a prayer. When he is done he removes the hood from the lady on the slam and reassures her that she's safe as he works on the manacles~

"Clangeddin Silverbeard, Your name has once again been honoured by this group. I can feel Your might and guidance as an ever present focus.
Lady, I am Dhormium, priest of the dwarven god Clangeddin Silverbear. I am going to release you from this horrid spectacle."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

The last guard is quickly cut down, and the remaining followers of Coeus flee.  The party is once again victorious, in their shortest battle ever.

The two women seem quite frightened, and it is unclear if they understand the words of the party.  Both are nude under their black cloaks.  One is young and very attractive.  The other is middle aged and seems exaughsted.  Both speak the same greek dialect as the cultists.

Mendicus and Grassus hang fearfully to the stone wall, but quickly light torches once the others are taken away with the fleeing men.

Upon questioning by Ehldannis, the women say they are from the nearby village, called Thracia, and that they were kidnapped by these cultists, some of whom are prominate members of their community.  One spits over the edge, where the cheif priest fell.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 19, 2004)

"The ones I stopped are merely asleep, perhaps we can return them to Thracia to face their own people.... although that is yet another diversion from our quest."
Ehldannis turns to Brioc, a rueful smile painted on his face, "Next time I have ideas of leading ths company, please remind me that it is not my role, this nearly ended in disaster. Bluffs, deciet and intrigue are fascinating to read about, but I am not sure that I am cut out for it myself."


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 19, 2004)

Tullius can't help himself; he winks at the young girl and smiles. 

"Well ... that was easy. Ofcourse now we pissed off just about everyone in this underground maze. Why don't we go for broke and try to kill the Sphinx as well?" Tullius throws back his head and laughs long and hard. "By all the gods, we're about as subtle as a flail in a porcelain cabinet. None the less, I'm glad to be a part of this group." Tullius snickers some more. "Did you see them run?" He laughs again.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 19, 2004)

_These humans seem so strange at times.... yet so alive_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 20, 2004)

"Aye," says Octar, still flushed from the fight, "Perhaps it's time to pay a visit to Thracia and teach the rest of those cultists a thing or two."  He grins at the younger woman, full of pride in his prowess.

ooc: Re: knocking head preist off of cliff: w00t.  How much trouble was saved by doing that vs. hacking him to death?


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus eyes Octar, somewhat intimidated by the brutal efficiency of his friends dispatch of the priest.

Eldannis's monolgue breaks Marcus out of it, and at the elfs final comment, Marcus laughs quietly. At Tullius' description of of their subtley, Marcus breakes into a full bodied laugh.

"We certainly have a knack for upsetting diabolical religious rituals."

Marcus sheaths his sword. Realising that the lass is going to have no shortage of offers of assistance, Marcus heads over to the older lady and offers her some water.

"Ho gran," he says quietly and gently. He knows that she doesn't understand a word, but the tone should be enough. "Everything will be ok now. You are safe."

Marus turns to Brioc. 

"I think it might be a good idea to get these two out of here. I'm pretty sure that they don't really want to trapse through the rest of this infernal hole. And I for one would be more than happy to see the stars, or would it be the sun, again even if only for a while."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 20, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Ehldannis turns to Brioc, a rueful smile painted on his face, "Next time I have ideas of leading ths company, please remind me that it is not my role, this nearly ended in disaster. Bluffs, deciet and intrigue are fascinating to read about, but I am not sure that I am cut out for it myself."



"From what I can tell, you did well."  Brioc smiles at Ehldannis.  "We routed them, and have saved two from sacrifice.  For your first taste of leadership, you did well indeed."




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Marus turns to Brioc.
> 
> "I think it might be a good idea to get these two out of here. I'm pretty sure that they don't really want to trapse through the rest of this infernal hole. And I for one would be more than happy to see the stars, or would it be the sun, again even if only for a while."



"I agree, let us leave for now."  Brioc replies to Marcus.  "Octar, bind the four who still sleep, and if they try to escape, kill them.  Tullius, Marcus, find the women some clothes, and assure them we mean no harm.  Ehldannis, ask them if they can guide us out of this complex.  I have no desire to climb back down the way we arrived, and the quicker we are away from this place the better...  Dhormium, I would ask for the help of your keen senses."

Scimitar still in hand, he moves to guard the tunnel through which the followers of Coeus fled, Wolf at his heels.

"And we must all stay sharp.  We rattled their nerve, but some may still try to stop us."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 20, 2004)

I was amazed once the battle started, & I realized I'd placed him on the edge of the abyss.  A total DM fumble.  He should have put you there.  But, having done it, I let it play out as the dice rolled.  He was 6th level, and it could have been a good fight.  Nicely done, in any case...

The women are grateful for the polite care.  The older one does the talking.

"I can lead you back to the city, I think." she says.  "But you must be careful.  There are many followers of Coeus there.  We have an uneasy truce.  But now you have killed Cobhalter.  I think he was their high priest.  The others will not act against you openly, but you must beware more subtle attacks.  We must walk some distance underground.  An hour or more.  But I can lead you."

"May I ask who you are, and where you are from?  And what are these terrible caverns?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Once the old woman, the young one too if she wants some, is done with the water, Marcus moves to help the others bind the sleepers. He gives their gear a once over as he strips them of it. Old habits and all that. But he leaves any obvious cultist symbols on them (all the better to convict them with). The rest he throws in a corner, unless it appears to have some value or interest. 

Marcus is a lttle taken aback that the woman speaks latin(?). Her words concern him somewhat.

"Do the people of your town know that these cultists practice human sacrifice? And if not, how will they react to finding out?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2004)

_The women speak the greek dialect only.  Ehldanis is still able to understand her fine through his spell._

"We all suspect such things as human sacrifice.  But it is unproven.  We are too small and vunerable a community to face a civil war.  We must all stick together to survive.  The victims are the weak.  The expendable."

On the bodies, the party finds little of value.  Various weapons and armor of quality too poor for the markets of the Empire.  The only interesting thing is a whistle found on one  of the guards.  When blown, no sound seems to emerge.  Not even the wolf seems to notice.

Meanwhile, Grassus approaches Ehldannis, who alone is able to understand the yapping language of he gnolls, and only for a few more minutes.  "Good sir."  he says pathetically.  "Could these be my people?  Perhaps it is from them that I was stolen as a child.  Could you ask them?  Ask them if a baby was stolen long ago.  A baby who could have been me."  Grassus looks much older than either of the women.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 22, 2004)

Ehldannis will pass on Grassus's question, and does his best to reassure the man that these people will likely be the best for him to stay with. 

Ehldannis will look at the whistle, his curiosity piqued. He decides to cast his remaining _Detect Magic _ and scans the whistle and then looks about the rest of the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

Ehldannis detects a faint illusionary magic on the whistle.

The women confirm that kidnappings by the beastmen are not uncommon.  "If he is one of us, we will take him back.  We will find some way to care for him, though we are very poor."


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 22, 2004)

Tullius smiles at the young woman as he offers her his cloak. He tries speaking to her in greek to reassure her. "Don't worry, we're here to help. What's your name? I'm Tullius." He offers her his arm to lean on if she needs it. 

"Brioc, what's the plan? Do we help these people back to their town? Then what?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> "Brioc, what's the plan? Do we help these people back to their town? Then what?"



"We help them."  Brioc replies.  "And if we can, we end the worship of this god Coeus.  While our exploration of these ruins is important, I cannot stand by and let innocents be killed."

He pulls a tunic off one of the captured men as he speaks and tosses it to Ehldannis.

"You seem able to speak with these people better than the rest of us, and certainly better than I.  Offer that garment to one of them, and tell them they can have anything from any of our captives if they want."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2004)

The captives thank the party for the kindness, dress, and begin leading them back to their village.  They retrace the party's steps a short way, to where the exited the round room with the trap door.  Then turn south and cross a narrow rope bridge.  It looks rickity, but everyone makes it across fine.  The path then leads down a long tunnel, at least a mile, before coming up in a basement, full of wine barrels and stored foodstuffs.

By this time, Ehldannis' spell has worn off, and communication has become more difficult.  Evidently, though, this is the basement of the cheif priest's house, whom Octar shoved off the cliff.  The women lead the party upstairs, somewhat blindly, but find a door.  Outside, the afternoon sun shines dimly through a misty sky, and the leaves of many trees.  

The village appears very poor.  The houses constructed of mud and wood, and spread out among the trees and swamp.  A few people can be seen as the party walks, hunting, cooking, and cleaning, or working in gardens.  The tools and dress look primative.  Chickens, and goats are plentiful, but no other livestock is seen.

The women lead the party to an open wooden platform over the damp ground.  A wooden statue of a tall woman, sowing seeds, stands in the middle.  Dhormium recognizes the statue as Demeter, the Greek goddess of fertility and agriculture.  Here the women acost a man setting a trap nearby, and begin a long conversation.  The greek speakers understand that the women are describing the near-sacrifice, and their rescue.  Later they seem to be asking for help of some kind.

The man approaches the party, bows slightly and smiles respectfully.  The party understands his introduction as 'Patriclus.'  He invites them back to his home.  He wears leather armor, and carries a longsword, longbow and a dagger.


----------



## Krilith (Nov 24, 2004)

~Having to follow the two rescued women for a while the dwarf cannot shake the thought that they have finished their task for the Sphinx. And already we are undertaking a new one. _‘Very gallant of you Brioc, but your are leaving loose ends behind over which you might trip later’._

            Arriving the village the villager remind Dhormium of simpler days of work and food and the company of family. _‘The Hold, my home is farther and farther away with every step I take’_. When the villager Patriclus greets them Dhormium acknowledges him and returns him a dwarven greeting and follows him to his home.~


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

_Wonder how long the sphinx will wait before getting catty._

Marcus keeps himself occupied keeping a watch out for trouble. He wonders how they are going to handle things without Ehldannis's spell. Then he remembers Tullius has a basic grasp of the language.

The poverty of the village drepresses him somewhat. The live of a Roma is not much better in some ways, but at least they did not have to spend the entirety of it in the same place. A Roma may be poor, but rarely in experience of the world.

Marcus follows Patriculus and the others to where ever it is that he lives.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2004)

Reliant on Ehldannis and Tullius' translations, Brioc does his best to follow any conversation.  As they emerge from the chief's hut, he blinks in the sunlight and breathes deeply, glad to be out of the still air of the underground.

"Thllius, ask the good Patriclus where we are."  He says as he follows after the others.  "What the nearest town is, and so on.  I am a little disorientated by our time below."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2004)

The villagers seem quite ignorant of geography.  Patriclus is aware of another city to the south, and of the a dwarven citidel somewhere in the vicinity, as well as a tribe of wood elves to the north.  But he's never visited any of these places.

The party is shown to a another crude mud and thatch hut, and told they may sleep here.  The women leave and by nightfall return with a generous, though simple meal of smoked fish, peanuts, persimmons, and honeycomb.

Communication is difficult and it's not clear the locals have any idea what to do with the party.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 25, 2004)

Octar begins to grow uncomfortable, losing the afterglow of pride an achievment that had come from the short, victorious encounter with the cultists.  What _will_ they do here?

"Brioc," he says, slowly and thoughtfully, "We should make sure the followers of Coeus can no longer harm innocents, but to do that, we need to figure out who they are and what to do with them.  We may not even be able to wipe them all out- if that could be done, the viillagers might have tried it."  The difficulty of the situation is beginning to strike him.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 25, 2004)

"Brioc, I do not think I need to tell you my opinions on us sidetracking from our quest, especially now that we are so close. Let us ask these peole what we can do and be quick about it, doing what we can in a day and no more." 

The Elf laughs quietly to himself, "I feel sometimes that you are more the Elf and I the Man, when it comes to seeing out our quest, but I will go by whatever decision you make. You are the leader of this company."


----------



## Despaxas (Nov 25, 2004)

Tullius shrugs his shoulders at Brioc. "Seems to me we can only do harm here. We don't know the politics of the place, we don't know who to trust and who not to. Anyone could lie to us and force us to make a wrong move. I suggest we leave them to sort out their own internal differences. We can't help them in this."

After this uncharacteristically long speech, Tullius sinks down on the floor and falls asleep.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 26, 2004)

*October 24.  2 pm*

The locals make no particular requests of the party.  Earlier they said that civil war was out of the question because the very survival of the community depended upon everyone cooperating.  The party is free to reenter the caverns through the tunnel where they exited or try to find their camp.   

Mendicus expresses his concern to Brioc that they have already spent one night away from their horses and food supplies (in the crypts), and that he would like to try to get back there before the horses wander off.


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus is rather nonplused by how events turn out after they arrive at the village. Judging by the looks on peoples faces, so are the others. But Marcus keeps his peace until they finish dinner. When the last of the villagers leaves, he speaks up.

"I agree with Tullius on this. Without some sort of idea as to what who is what, we could end up doing as much harm as good. And perhaps we have already done enough. The priest is dead, which will surely have shifted the balance of power back in favour of the others in the village.

"Its late, so we might as well stay here for the night and set off first thing tomorrow. I for one would enjoy a little time beneath the stars before going back into that hole.

"But we should set a double guard."


----------



## Krilith (Nov 29, 2004)

~Dhormium agrees~
"Lets strengthen ourselves for tomorrow by resting in the comfort of a bed and a good meal", the dwarves face lights up at the notion of a good hot meal."

ooc: i say lets press on to the next day, if everything goes uneventfull ofcourse..


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 29, 2004)

*morning October 25*

The party spends the rest of the afternoon and evening discussing events and practicing their skills.  They spend the night in the crude hut, which is still better than the crypt where they spent the prior night.  The night passes basically uneventfully.  

In the morning a number of villagers show up.  Mostly to gawk at the strangers, but also bringing various food items for breakfast. 

_I went ahead and assigned XPs:  2079 of them, bringing the party to a range of 13,266 to 14,150, all within striking distance of 6th level.  The party could now reenter the dungeons the way they left or try to get to their previous camping spot aboveground.  Brioc and Tullius, after some discussion, believe they know how to get back above ground._


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus struggles for a bit, trying to put together an mental image of the caves.

With a shrug, he announces, "I not really sure about the whole layout of the caverns, but it seems to me that we need to be at this end more than the other. There are still some rooms to be inspected, and then there is the sphinx.

"Do we need to go back to our horses at this point?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 30, 2004)

"Let us finish exploring the tomb and finish our business with the Sphinx. Her favour may be a telling advantage in completing our quest."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2004)

*October 25th, 10 am*

After a couple hours, the party manages to find its way back to the original caverns entrance.  Since this is quite close to the aspen grove where their horses and extra gear are stowed, they swing by.  To their conternation, the horses are missing, as is all the gear that Mendicus had slung up into the tree branches to keep from scavengers.

Tullius and Brioc search around the site, examining the many footprints.  There is little doubt in either of their minds who is responsible.  Orcs.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2004)

"Damn," says Octar, his thoughts going to the spearpoint still bundled at his belt.  "Do you think...?"  the _who_ that Octar is suggesting seems obvious.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus breathes a mental sigh of relief, glad that Mendicus and Grassius didn't stay with the horses and gear.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Damn," says Octar, his thoughts going to the spearpoint still bundled at his belt. "Do you think...?" the who that Octar is suggesting seems obvious.




"I think that we need to get on with what we came here for. Before whats his face does it first."

He glances around at the others.


----------



## Despaxas (Dec 3, 2004)

Tullius looks grim. "Indeed, but if I see that bastard ... he's a dead man."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 4, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> Tullius looks grim. "Indeed, but if I see that bastard ... he's a dead man."




Octar gives a humorless grin.  "You're saying I'll see him first?"  He shakes his head, as if to clear it.  "We'd best move on."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2004)

_I don't think we can count on Brioc as the leader for now.  Anyone else want to take over as caller?  Is the party heading back into the caverns?  If so, where to?  Would you like a reminder map?_


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2004)

ooc: a reminder map would be good. Where the caller was the leader, it was easy. How do you see the caller working where that is not so? Perhaps we should discuss this in the ooc thread.


----------



## Krilith (Dec 5, 2004)

~Dhormium walks around the campsite they made the other day. _How long has it been? Only a few days since they have met that Orc. We need to move on!_ Turning on the heel of his boot he looks at the group.~



“Lets go back to that Sphinx get our business with her settled. I do not like to turn into a new path and face her when we are ‘occupied’ with something else. But we should decide here what we are going to do. Do we look for our ‘old’ friend or are we going to find this lizard king and his minotaurs?”


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus nods slowly.

"I agree," he finally concludes. "Lets get back to the sphinx and crypt. There is no point chasing Sergius around the woods. If indeed it is him. The question is, which is the quickest way. I'm hoping it doesn't involve any guano."

"Dhormium, do you think, if we prevail on the villagers to allow us to use the tunnel again, that you could collapse it. It might put a crimp in the cultist style if they can't get back to their temple."


----------



## Krilith (Dec 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Dhormium, do you think, if we prevail on the villagers to allow us to use the tunnel again, that you could collapse it. It might put a crimp in the cultist style if they can't get back to their temple."







“I fear not, I need to request the spell on a fresh morning, and even then I am not able to collapse a vast section of the tunnel. I think that the villagers will be resourceful enough to close it after we passed”


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

The only entrance the party is aware of here is the one through the guano.  There is also a hole in the ground earlier that Sergius had used, but they haven't really investigated.

Attached is a rough level one map, though w/o the big gash across the floor of the big room with all the bodies.  Level two comes out underneath the big room, into a rubble filled room where the big gnoll-fight took place.  The only barrier you're aware of is the river where G'ruk was taken.  His Croc ferried the group across last time individually.  To reach the sphinx again, you'd have to get across that again somehow.  It's only about 10 feet wide, and you appear to have destroyed the water elemental already...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2004)

"We can't cross the water; we best go back the way we last left, when we went to the village."


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus nods in agreement.

"The way we came out seems the simplest. We still have at least one door to check behind and it looked more promising that anything else we have come across so far."

ooc: Hey Krilith, the custard is pretty hard to read. Can we stick to default? Thanks.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*October 25th noon.*

The party returns to the village.  They get stares, of course, as they pass through, but eveyone is working hard, as usual, and no one molests them.

The building where the tunnel starts is deserted.  The party enters and descends to the basement and largely retrace their steps to the village, but this time underground.

Rerturing to the scene of their victory of Coeus' cult, they see several paths open to them.  On the first wood and rope bridge, they could go right, into an unknown passage.  Or they could continue to the larger stone passage and turn right, to a double door.  Or they could go across the ceremonial platform into another stone tunnel.  Or they could re-descend into the crypts.  

(Or, as you so often do, you could do something I didn't think of...  )


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus pauses at the start of the rickety bridge.

"Any ideas as to where that goes?" he says, jerking his chin in the direction of the tunnel leading off to the right.

"Sorry, stupid question," he adds before anyone can respond. "Anyone interested in seeing what lies down some of these other passages? More than likely its not going to be pleasent ..nothing down here is .. but as we don't really know where we are supposed to look, it may pay to be check the odd nocks and crannies."


----------



## Krilith (Dec 7, 2004)

“I agree Marcus, lets take a quick look in these passages but then head on down again to the Sphinx. I do not know if this also applies to a sphinx but a woman does not like to wait.”


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2004)

The party first tries the right wood and rope bridge.  This takes them into a dark narrow stone hallway, which quickly opens again into another underground cave with another rope and wood bridge.  Again it seems pretty sturdy.  As the party walks over it, several large bats swoop around them, but don't attack.  Mendicus becomes a bit spooked, but holds onto Brioc's pack and everyone makes it over alright.

This leads into another stone tunnel with comes out into rectangular room, about 30 x 40 feet.  Set before the Eastern wall is a large basin, with water in it.  Behind these is a floor to ceiling black curtain.

To the west is a well-kept stone statue of a large hiddeous man, with a skull for a face.  He is very muscular, and his eyes glint in the dim light.  The statue is flanked by two iron braziers.  These are lit and let out a flickering light over the room.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus slows to a halt before the entrance to the room.

"Is that the same demon that poped up through the floor? Its ugly enough.

"Octar, do you want the left side, Tullius the right? I'll go first and try and spot any unpleasent surprises before we step on them. Dhormium, can you back me up? Ehldannis, Brioc and Mendicus, can you take the van?"

Marcus goes over the formation in his head. Marcus is not all that keen on being at the pointy end if things get ugly, but someone needs to watch the footing. _An triangle of four in front of a block. It should give us resonable position._

"Or any other suggestions?"

ooc: I'd like to get some form of standard formation. Anyone have any other ideas? Do we need the thief at point, or would we be better with someone with a bit more grunt. Perhaps we should do this ooc as well.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

That configuration sounds good to me; Octar will defer to Tullius in these manners if he says anything, but trusts Marcus well enough to follow his orders.

Octar dislikes the place immensely.  "Let's smash it," he says, referring to the statue.  "Or better yet, toss it down after the priest."


----------



## Krilith (Dec 8, 2004)

~Dhormium walks to Marcus and claps him on the shoulder. “Don’t worry Marcus, I’ve got your back in these caves. Lets proceed.”

~Dhormium looks at Mendicus~ “Mendicus, could you keep an eye out for Grassius?” ~Then he locks his eyes on Grassius and speaks his dwarven tongue as he points at Mendicus~ “Grassus, stay with Mendicus”

ooc: Can dhormium see a religous meaning in the statue? knowledge religeon +6


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

A shudder goes down Marcus's spine at Octar's suggestion.

"I don't like it either Octar. It would be most satisfying to hurl the whole lot down into the pit. But I think we should tread softly and stay focused on what we have come to do. We have enough enemies as it is without stirring up more trouble. We haven't seen the last of Sergius I suspect.

"Lets get in there, check the room, then move on. Stay alive everyone."

Assuming no objections, Marcus moves into the room, eyes peeled for traps and trusting his companions to keep theirs peeled for other nastiness.

ooc: I think Grassius is with the villagers.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 8, 2004)

ooc: I'm assuming Ehldannis has had the chance to re-memorise spells during our stay in the village.

Ehldannis mumbles a few arcane phrases and then scans the room with glowing green eyes [casts _Detect Magic_]. If anything of note can be seen he relays it to his friends. Once the room is "secured" he will make a methodical search of the walls and statue.


----------



## Despaxas (Dec 9, 2004)

Tullius keeps a close eye out for trouble. "Be careful Marcus, somebody has been here recently to light those braziers ... he could still be around."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

Grassus stayed in the village.  The statue is different than the one that rose from the ground in the room with all the bodies.  Closer examination does reveal that its eyes are made of large turquise gems, probably worth several hundred gps, each.

Ehldannis detects magic from the braziers flanking the statue.  It is a minor to moderate abjuration.  behind the mirror in the East wall, Ehldannis finds a stairway leading down.  He finds no secret doors.


----------



## Krilith (Dec 10, 2004)

“Those stairs might go down to the level with the throne where we were before. With all the undead walking about. If that is the case, maybe the undead and the people we met here are connected. And if that is so, also connected to the sphinx? I’d like to see where it leads!”


----------



## Krilith (Dec 12, 2004)

~Dhormium walks to the stairs and peers down~


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2004)

*Stairs*

Dhormium peeks around the corner and peers down the stairs.  With his darkvision, he can see that there is a portcullis of iron bars about 30 feet down.  He thinks he can make out the bottom of the stairs about 30 feet further.


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 13, 2004)

_Ignore this, you want the post below, really..._


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Octar dislikes the place immensely.  "Let's smash it," he says, referring to the statue.  "Or better yet, toss it down after the priest."



"I agree with Marcus, we should err on the side of caution for now."  Brioc replies to Octar.  He takes his place in the formation, loosening his scimitar in it's scabbard.

"Dhormium, what can you see?"  He softly calls forwards to the dwarf.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2004)

oddly, Dhormium thinks he hears the sound of running water from down the stairs.


----------



## Krilith (Dec 14, 2004)

“Oddly enough, I’m hearing the sound of running water. There is a portcullis halfway down, and it looks as if the rest of the steps, I can almost so it, reaches about 60 feet down. That would suggest it’s about on the same level where we indeed met the undead! 

But that sound of that water is having me think that we could also have reached the river where G’ruk helped us pass. Lets take a look!”



~The intent look on his face caused by the unknown tunnels ahead and his curiosity seem to say that Dhormiun does not wish to hear his fellows say ‘no’. Dhormium descends two steps and looks back to see if his friends follow~


----------



## Despaxas (Dec 14, 2004)

Tullius sighs and follows after Dhormium, obviously not enjoying being underground again.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus hisses with surprise when he realises the value of the gems. _Enough to keep the family in honey for a longtime._

"Those things are worth several hundred gold coins a piece," he says with a nod towards the eyes of the statue. "Taking them would be one in the eye for old Croeus, so to speak. 

_Asuming that is Croeus I suppose._ Marcus gives the statue another look.

"But then again, people have a habit of taking measure to prevent others from prying out the eyes of their gods."

Marcus turns to see what Brioc wants to do.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2004)

"Leave them for now."  Brioc cautions Marcus.  "I suspect you may be right about there being precautions on the statue.  If they're still here when we're done below, we'll have a go at getting them free."

Turning to Dhormium, he nods to the priest.

"Lead on.  If we can find a quick way back down, all for the better."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*stairs*

The party leaves the strange temple alone and proceeds down the stairs.  The bars are old and Octar and Tullius together are able to snap one of the bars off.  The party then manages to slip through and proceed.  At the bottom of the stairs, they immediately recognize their location.  Directly ahead of them is the bridge where Marcus slit his hand and was attacked by the elemental.  Over that bridge is the eerie skull-lined hallway leading to the chamber of the Sphinx.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 15, 2004)

"Perhaps we should see the Sphinx while we are here and at least tie one loose end. Beforehand though, we should  prepare the question we wish to be answered. I think we should ask after our goal first, but if she is willing to trade for more information then I believe some information about the spear would be valueable."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2004)

"I agree, although let us watch our steps with the sphinx.  I do not trust the creature in the slightest, and she may be somewhat aggrieved by our failure to retrieve her potion."  Brioc answers Ehldannis.  "And let's not bring the spear up just yet.  I want to see how things go first..."

If none of his companions object, he starts to lead the group towards the hall of skulls.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2004)

ooc: I thought that we had found the potion where we fought the mummy.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2004)

_The party did find the potion, and still have it._

The party continues over the bridge and up the eerie skull lined tunnel, their way lit by the pale green eyes in the skulls which dot the walls every five feet.

As they approach they can see the Spinx sitting just where they left her.  She seems to have been aware of their approach.  No surprise, since the tunnel is lit, but her room is dark.

She smiles broadly as they return.  "Back so soon?" she chirps.  "Any luck?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2004)

Marcus scowls, then breaks into laughter which he hurriedly tries to smoother.

_Not a thought would want to share, Marcus._

He gets the laughter under control but is still grinning like a cheshire cat.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 16, 2004)

"We found it," says Octar, disinterestedly.  He takes it from whoever has it and walks it up to her, holding it out.  "What's it do, anyway?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2004)

*The Sphinx*

"Oh wouldn't you like to know."  She swipes the outstretched potion with her paw and examines it closely.  Dexterously she undoes the top and sniffs it with her regal nose.  "Yes.  This is it."  She smiles.

"So.  That concludes our first bargain.  Would you like to try another?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2004)

"Perhaps in a little while, but we would like to speak with you first."  Brioc says pleasantly.  "We had quite an expedition down that passageway, what with the undead and locking doors.  Oh, and does the name Croeus mean anything to you?  We ran across it on our jaunt, but weren't sure what it referred to."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2004)

*Sphinx*

"Oh.  So you've met the followers of the dark one.  Coeus is a dead god.  Or so they say.  He's not quite as dead as they think.  Yes there are all sorts of interesting things going on around here for an inquisitive sage."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 18, 2004)

"It seems you had the best of us in our first dealing, the only item of any real value we found was the potion which now lies in your possesion. Do you know of any other treasures below that we may have missed?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2004)

_I'm not sure if Ehldannis is bluffing or not, but in case you've forgotten, the party did acquire several other magic items in the lizardman crypts, 2 unidentified potions, and divine scrolls of : restoration(x2), remove curse, and magic circle against evil._


----------



## Krilith (Dec 20, 2004)

~Dhormium walked over to Brioc to discuss something in private with him~

“Brioc, maybe we could ask if she knows anything about our little orc friend”, said the dwarf, clearly stating his dislike for the kind.



Ooc: manzanita, not to bust your bubble, but we were more expecting large sums of gold and at least 2 greater artifacts. j/k ~wink~


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

_OOC:  I'm a low magic sort of DM.  Although there are a few nice things you've found already.  & a few more to come..._


----------



## Jarval (Dec 21, 2004)

Krilith said:
			
		

> “Brioc, maybe we could ask if she knows anything about our little orc friend”, said the dwarf, clearly stating his dislike for the kind.



"It can't hurt I suppose, but try not to reveal just why we're interested in him.  I doubt we can trust her..."  Brioc nods subtly towards the sphinx.  "... and the less anyone knows of what we've found or why we're here, the better.  G'ruk was the only person we've met down here who's word I would have put any trust in."


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus is about to add something then closes his mouth with a snap. 

He sighs. _Here we go again. Planning is not one of our strong points._ Which is lucky he supposes, as most of the creatures they meet down in the dungeon don't give them much time to do so.

When Dhormuim pulls Brioc off to one side, Marcus follows, arriving just in time to catch what the dwarf says.

"I agree," he adds softly, "I think we neeed to decide what we want to know, and get to the point. Our orc friend is one, his lost weapon another, or perhaps his master. But most important is what we are here for."

*ooc:* Indeed. Marcus' prized possession is a mithral chainshirt. I don't think that he has anything that would light up a detect magic spell.

Didn't we collect the potion in return for an answer to a question? Have we already asked about the greek fire?


----------



## Krilith (Dec 23, 2004)

~in a hushed voice~ "Well, what are we here for beside that roman tullius is looking for? For more pieces of that orc's  staff? Anyway, we're standing here fumbling about, who's going to ask her?!"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

*The Sphinx*

"Perhaps you have some questions for a sage.  My minimum fee is 100 gps for answering a question.  More for ones requiring extra expertise.  I might be willing to strike up a bargain too.  You have proven yourselves capable explorers."


----------



## Krilith (Dec 25, 2004)

~Dhormium groans audibly upon hearing her mention the fee and looks questioningly at Brioc and then at Marcus. For some reason Dhormium thinks the gypsy is the caretaker of the party's funds~
"Bah, she wants money...or is willing to offer us another queste...we have better things to do then waste our time...what happened to that riddle?!"


----------



## doghead (Dec 25, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus glances in the Sphinx's direction, then returns his attention to Brioc.

"If Sergius were not on our tails I might have suggested just leaving now. But he is, so I think we need to cut to the chase. Lets just ask her where it is.

"Then lets get it and get out of here."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 27, 2004)

"You're right, we've not got much to loose by putting one or two of our cards on the table."  Brioc says in reply to Marcus and Dhormium.  "I'll ask about Sergius, the spear, and see if I can make one or two other discreet enquiries as well."

He turns back to the sphinx with a smile.

"Could we perhaps trade information?  We have had quite a lot of contact with some of the groups that inhabit this complex, and the people of the surrounding lands above.  We might be able to give you some snippets of information that you are perhaps yet to uncover yourself.  Does this sound agreeable?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 28, 2004)

*Sphinx*

"Oh.  What sort of stuff do you know?  And what sort of stuff do you want to know?  I'm interested in the means of ingress to the older parts of this complex.  I know some, but don't know others."

She pauses and licks her paws, holding them spread out.  Perhaps it is just a coincidence that holding them in this way shows the party the strength in her arm and just how long and sharp her claws are.

"There are other things I want here, that are no convienent for me to get myself.  Perhaps you could fetch me another trifling item, in return for the information you want."


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2004)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus nods in agreement with Brioc's decision. As Brioc addresses the Sphinx, Marcus watches the sphinx, curious and somewhat amazed. _She must be a fair way from home if there is any truth to the stories._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2005)

"There are a few things we would like to know.  Has an orc by the name of Sergius passed through here, or been heard of around these parts?  And we have been told that this complex contains the tomb of Alexander.  Is this true?"  Brioc asks the sphinx, studiously ignoring her threatening gesture.

"As for what we can tell you, we have had a good deal of contact with the lizardfolk and the gnolls, and have information pertaining to the strength of both groups.  We have investigated the area surrounding two of the entrances to this complex, and have dealt with some of the creatures that guard them.  We may also be willing to do some mapping of the complex for you, if you so desire."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Sphinx*

"The tomb of Alexander the Great?  I think not.  However, it is interesting that you ask about him, as I am very interested in that period myself.  As you may know, the fall of Greek civilization in this area corresponds to Alexander's disapearence.  I believe this is a mere coincidence, but in any case, after his disapearence, one of his generals, Menaleus, by name, returned from India by this route.  Stopping here, he visited the city state of Crimea, the ruins of which you currently occupy.  He brought certain gifts with him, intending to make a favorable impression on the ruler, one Agamemnos.  By chance, perhaps, it was when the General was visiting that the beastmen servents chose to revolt, killing the King, the general, and augering the end of Greek domination of the peninsula."

"History can be fun.  But you can't live on it, now can you.  I am very interested in obtaining one of the gifts Menaleus brought for Agamemnos.  I also think I know where he is entombed.  If you would be willing to procure this gift for me, I'm sure there would be other things there to make it well worth your while."

"As for this half orc.  I was aware of his presense.  He has not returned, to my knowledge.  The strength of the lizardmen and gnolls are not of great interest to me.  They pose no threat."


----------



## doghead (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus keeps his face neutral, but has a sinking feeling that the sphinx seeks what they do. The gift of Menaleus, Marcus suspects, was none other than the greek fire. _Be careful what you promise, Brioc._


----------



## Despaxas (Jan 4, 2005)

Tullius smiles. "Well, what are we waiting for? Let's hop to it."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2005)

"Ah, an interesting insight that.  Apparently I was a little misinformed about the nature of this place.  No matter."  Brioc says calmly.  "As for this gift of Menaleus that you seek, we would need to know what we were looking for before we gave our word on any bargain.  After all, it could be a dangerous item that you seek, or it could be guarded by forces and magics of great strength."

_Gods, I'm little use at this._  He thinks, watching the sphinx closely.  _I'm a priest, not a diplomat.  I pray that this goes well._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2005)

*The Sphinx*

"Ah, yes.  Still smarting over just what that potion was, aren't you?  Well.  In this instance, I think your mage would be able to discern the nature of this book I want, so I'll go ahead & tell you what it is.  It is called a tome of clear thought.  It can increase the perception of the reader if read correctly.  It is a very powerful magic item, and one of particular interest to me.  Before I would tell you where to locate it, I would insist on all of you giving your word to return it to me without reading it.  And don't think I won't know if you take it for yourselves.  I have ways of finding things out, and you would have to plan on sleeping with your eyes open for the rest of your short life."


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma, male human, kinda on the skinny side.*

Marcus decides that the sphinx is so far from home 'cos they finally had enough of her down in Egyptia and kicked her out. Personally, Marcus thinks she might be better of with _The tome of Winning Friends_. But what does he know, he's just "a scruffy Romany without a place to call home", as one town guard once put it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll create the new thread.  Over we go, guys.  Here;'s the new thread.  It's your turn to post...


----------

